# Fengmi (峰米) Laser 4K Cinema



## qoopy

*Fengmi (峰米) Laser 4K Cinema*

June holiday sales is now ongoing and the Fengmi(峰米) Laser 4K Cinema is available at attractive prices for limited time at selected retailers. This is basically the same as the Xiaomi4k with slightly different styling and higher lumens output. Model number is L176FCN.

Perfect for those on a tight budget. But a word of caution: Chinese internet purchase is not meant for the faint-hearted. Only proceed if you are prepared to accept total loss.

https://www.formovie.cn/main/cinema#projectionHead


----------



## wheelee

gotta watch out for this lol




> Can the anti - glare screen be moved into my elevator/stairs?
> 
> 
> Elevator: the diagonal length of elevator door should be more than 2.5m and the depth more than 1.5m
> Stairs: the width of turning shall be more than 2.5m, and the distance from handrail to wall shall be more than 1.4m


 
even the ad is similar to other similar ust


----------



## qoopy

4K display, up to 150 inches large screen
1700 ANSI lumens
Built-in IR sensor to protect your eyes 
HDR10 video decode
ALPD 3.0 display technique
Support bluetooth voice control
Support 3D 
RAM: 2GB DDR3
ROM: 64GB EMMC
OS: MIUI TV
WIFI: 2.4G, 5G Dual band
bluetooth: 4.0
Display tech: 0.47 Inch DMD
Light source tech: ALPD
Standard resolution: 4K
Throw Ration: 0.23
Display size: 80 - 150 Inch
DC Power adapter: 200 - 240V 50/60Hz
Interface: HD 2.0b x 3, USB3.0 x 1, USB2.0 x 1, SPDIF x 1, Ethernet x 1, Audio out x 1, AV 3.5 in x 1
Size: 456 x 308 x 91mm
Weight: 7.5KG

*Package Included:*

1 x FENGMI 4K Cinema 4K Laser TV
1 x Remote Control
1 x Power Adapter


----------



## qoopy

wheelee said:


> gotta watch out for this lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even the ad is similar to other similar ust


Oh dear, what a monstrosity


----------



## qoopy

Daytime viewing


https://m.weibo.cn/search?container...22type=1&t=10&q=#Cinema#&featurecode=hbshare1


----------



## qoopy

Vincent Teoh's review of Xiaomi Mijia 4K Laser Projector


----------



## dreamstate

Awesome. So basically comes with all it's bretherin's shorcomings. High input lag, screws up HDR and 3D, it's noisy. Probably a grand overpriced as a bonus. Perfect. Where do I purchase?


----------



## qoopy

Product web page.


----------



## klas

Looks like they are using the same oem as Xiaomi?


----------



## qoopy

The 峰米4K has been loaded onto the orient express, making its way across the himalaya. Let's see if it arrives in one piece. Will find out soon if the fan noise issue plaguing the xm4K is fixed.

For those with a more refined taste, and find the spartan design of fengmi unappealing, the 250nits rated 光APPO A300 光峰臻彩 is now available. 
https://www.appotronics.com/productlist_5/73.html


----------



## qoopy

Some user comments:

辣鸡光峰，又出个新的产品，只有1700 流明的玩具
https://tieba.baidu.com/p/6134475056

峰米4k激光电视 交流集中贴
https://tieba.baidu.com/p/6151414384


----------



## qoopy

Here's a review of Vava4K that's similar to the 峰米4K:
https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...-4k-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-review/


----------



## 3DBob

The VAVA will have 3D in a future firmware release according to VAVA support.


----------



## dreamstate

qoopy said:


> Product web page.


Please note the sarcasm.


----------



## qoopy

The FM showed up last night, taking just a week to make the trip across the hump. Impressive.
Here's a quick take:

1. There's enough English in the menu to make it intelligible to those who may feel somewhat language challenged.
2. It comes with a power button.
3. [email protected] HDR works.
4. Sound system is surprisingly competent, quite adequate for casual use.
5. Fan noise remains am issue, despite promises of the customer service that this would be fixed. The Lune4k, in comparison, sounds almost benign and fades into the background at 2m away, perhaps that's the reason why this remains the top selling 4K UST model during the mid-june sales.

The FM will probably find a home that's more forgiving of its flaws. Meanwhile, looking forward to the second half of the year that will see more new entries to the Chinese 4K UST market. Even coal mining company is getting into the act. These are exciting times indeed.


----------



## updike

qoopy said:


> The FM showed up last night, taking just a week to make the trip across the hump. Impressive.
> Here's a quick take:
> 
> 1. There's enough English in the menu to make it intelligible to those who may feel somewhat language challenged.
> 2. It comes with a power button.
> 3. [email protected] HDR works.
> 4. Sound system is surprisingly competent, quite adequate for casual use.
> 5. Fan noise remains am issue, despite promises of the customer service that this would be fixed. The Lune4k, in comparison, sounds almost benign and fades into the background at 2m away, perhaps that's the reason why this remains the top selling 4K UST model during the mid-june sales.
> 
> The FM will probably find a home that's more forgiving of its flaws. Meanwhile, looking forward to the second half of the year that will see more new entries to the Chinese 4K UST market. Even coal mining company is getting into the act. These are exciting times indeed.


How do you power this thing seeing as how it's 200-240V?


----------



## qoopy

A transformer?


----------



## Muricify

qoopy said:


> The FM showed up last night, taking just a week to make the trip across the hump. Impressive.
> Here's a quick take:
> 
> 1. There's enough English in the menu to make it intelligible to those who may feel somewhat language challenged.
> 2. It comes with a power button.
> 3. [email protected] HDR works.
> 4. Sound system is surprisingly competent, quite adequate for casual use.
> 5. Fan noise remains am issue, despite promises of the customer service that this would be fixed. The Lune4k, in comparison, sounds almost benign and fades into the background at 2m away, perhaps that's the reason why this remains the top selling 4K UST model during the mid-june sales.
> 
> The FM will probably find a home that's more forgiving of its flaws. Meanwhile, looking forward to the second half of the year that will see more new entries to the Chinese 4K UST market. Even coal mining company is getting into the act. These are exciting times indeed.


How does Fengmi perform in other points (black level, color etc.) in comparison to Lune 4k?

Thanks!


----------



## qoopy

The Fengmi is being marketed as a XM upgrade, so I would expect similar performance from both. I only had little time to play with it before giving it away to a local community centre. Billy Lynn did look OK, but Paddington 2 had the same marmalade issue.

Black level is adequate at best, as I suspect the low power pico chipset is used in both the FM and Lune. I don't have access to a reference monitor, so have no idea how a real 4000nits image or BT2020 should look like. But to these untrained eyes BT709 colour gamut coverage seems pretty decent, although I did not get a chance to test if SDR/BT2020 could be displayed properly.

The main issue with these cheap single laser dlp is achieving acceptable colour balance in HDR and SDR, and access to the low level adjustments in factory setting may be required. This is exposed in the Lune, but the FM has to be rooted first. FM also did not specify if the RGB colour wheel is used. That may complicate the calibration process.

Have fun with the FM.


----------



## updike

OK, just ordered the PJ a few days ago. Also order the Elite Screens AR90H-CLR (90 inch) screen. Will post review and pics in a few weeks.


----------



## updike

updike said:


> OK, just ordered the PJ a few days ago. Also order the Elite Screens AR90H-CLR (90 inch) screen. Will post review and pics in a few weeks.


Still waiting for the projector, BUT Elite Screens delivered my screen in 2 days! Wow. Ordered on the 12th, delivered today the 14th.


----------



## copperfield74

Right now I have to decide if I get the Fengmi or the Mijia. 
It seems a lot like electronics lotteries so that anything could happen when you buy either one of them. 
Some have fan noise problems, others not. 
Some have 3D problems, others not. 
It depends if the guy who build your device had a good day. 
I already ordered my XY Screen so that now the decision which projector to take has to be made.


----------



## kraine

The development of the video projection market is becoming increasingly clear, while the dinosaurs of the UPH lamp and classic focal length are losing more and more market share, while the curve for intelligent, laser and ultra-short focal length projectors is rising. 

While waiting for the tests of the Optoma and BenQ laser UST and after those of the Xiaomi 4K and LG HU85LA, here are my conclusions on the Fengmi 4K, a DLP laser 4K projector (XPR X4) based on a Xiaomi system.

The article is bilingual, the first part in French and the second part in English. You will also find an overview table with contrast, brightness, color temperature, DeltaE and gamma values. 

It's the fourth UST Xiaomi laser projector I'm testing and I always measure the same contrast, which is 2500:1, which is the best value a DLP projector can achieve with a 0.47 chip.

Another important point is that this projector has its user interface modified by the vendor (Android 6) and is available in several languages.

Have fun reading.

https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/24/09/2019/test-fengmi-4k-lavis-de-gregory/


----------



## Vladimirovich

kraine said:


> The development of the video projection market is becoming increasingly clear, while the dinosaurs of the UPH lamp and classic focal length are losing more and more market share, while the curve for intelligent, laser and ultra-short focal length projectors is rising.
> 
> While waiting for the tests of the Optoma and BenQ laser UST and after those of the Xiaomi 4K and LG HU85LA, here are my conclusions on the Fengmi 4K, a DLP laser 4K projector (XPR X4) based on a Xiaomi system.
> 
> The article is bilingual, the first part in French and the second part in English. You will also find an overview table with contrast, brightness, color temperature, DeltaE and gamma values.
> 
> It's the fourth UST Xiaomi laser projector I'm testing and I always measure the same contrast, which is 2500:1, which is the best value a DLP projector can achieve with a 0.47 chip.
> 
> Another important point is that this projector has its user interface modified by the vendor (Android 6) and is available in several languages.
> 
> Have fun reading.
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/24/09/2019/test-fengmi-4k-lavis-de-gregory/


Good afternoon!
Does it not seem strange to you that the native contrast is close to the dynamic? And what only this manufacturer has such high contrast ratios on the 0.47 chip?
This is the contrast of the 0.95 chip, but no matter how the 0.47 chip!
I think that the manufacturer simply does not turn off the dynamic dimming of the laser, or simply makes it less aggressive.
Measuring contrast on a 1% and 2% white fill pattern might solve this puzzle.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

kraine said:


> The development of the video projection market is becoming increasingly clear, while the dinosaurs of the UPH lamp and classic focal length are losing more and more market share, while the curve for intelligent, laser and ultra-short focal length projectors is rising.
> 
> While waiting for the tests of the Optoma and BenQ laser UST and after those of the Xiaomi 4K and LG HU85LA, here are my conclusions on the Fengmi 4K, a DLP laser 4K projector (XPR X4) based on a Xiaomi system.
> 
> The article is bilingual, the first part in French and the second part in English. You will also find an overview table with contrast, brightness, color temperature, DeltaE and gamma values.
> 
> It's the fourth UST Xiaomi laser projector I'm testing and I always measure the same contrast, which is 2500:1, which is the best value a DLP projector can achieve with a 0.47 chip.
> 
> Another important point is that this projector has its user interface modified by the vendor (Android 6) and is available in several languages.
> 
> Have fun reading.
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/24/09/2019/test-fengmi-4k-lavis-de-gregory/




Thanks Kraine! 

Your review mentioned an input lag of 32.7ms @ 1080p. I've experienced some lag on mine, but I haven't tested it enough to see what the issue is. Is it possible that modified Android version is responsible for the improved input lag? Also did you test the input lag @ 4K HDR?


----------



## solal-

What is strange is that the seller test it and say it's 100ms (look at the comment on the youtube pages : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htWPuyEbE6M )


----------



## juic-E-juice

This wasn’t even on my radar until I saw the input lag being reported as


----------



## Casey_Bryson

I know I experience the least amount of lag in Monitor mode, then game...then the other modes. I'm playing Zelda: Link's awakening now and the difference is minimal so I use the user mode. In some preliminary tests I've experienced the most lag with 4 player Mario Kart, but when put in monitor mode it seemed to be acceptable. 

The monitor mode looks the worst, but I removes all processing of the image: noise reduction, dynamic color, and dynamic contrast. I plan to mitigate the defects by using my Denon x3600H to add more color saturation and a darbee processor to add some depth/detail. Hopefully it won't add to the input lag. 

I'm still curious to see if rooting it will improve the input lag or if it's even related.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Look at the picture from Kraine's review (attached below) According to  If you hold your hand above the middle bar you'll get a faster input lag time. 

Maybe that explains the difference?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Casey_Bryson said:


> Thanks Kraine!
> 
> Your review mentioned an input lag of 32.7ms @ 1080p. I've experienced some lag on mine, but I haven't tested it enough to see what the issue is. Is it possible that modified Android version is responsible for the improved input lag? Also did you test the input lag @ 4K HDR?



I think I found the answer to my own question. Looks like Rooting and installing the Xiaomi Mi Laser Projector tools might be the reason for the lower input lag according to the changelog: 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-xiaomi-mi-laser-projector-tools-t3851755

*2.17 : added ability to reduce input lag and disable noise reduction by long pressing "back" button.*

I'll try it later this week and report back.


----------



## juic-E-juice

That thread is CRAZY to follow. My lord. Lmk how it turns out. And if implementation is a hell of a lot easier to perform than what that looked like to my virgin eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

juic-E-juice said:


> That thread is CRAZY to follow. My lord. Lmk how it turns out. And if implementation is a hell of a lot easier to perform than what that looked like to my virgin eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not straight forward and there are several hoops and issues that are solvable if you search the forum. A 23 min video of it took me over 3 hours YMMV. It was worth it though.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Casey_Bryson said:


> I think I found the answer to my own question. Looks like Rooting and installing the Xiaomi Mi Laser Projector tools might be the reason for the lower input lag according to the changelog:
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-xiaomi-mi-laser-projector-tools-t3851755
> 
> *2.17 : added ability to reduce input lag and disable noise reduction by long pressing "back" button.*
> 
> I'll try it later this week and report back.



Just a follow-up with my experience after rooting: I'm not sure if it's 32ms or not, but it's much better than Monitor mode, which is better than Gaming mode, which is much better than any other mode/picture setting. The best part is you can use *User* mode settings with custom color, Dynamic Color, and Dynamic Contrast and achieve the best input lag. The projector tools that you install after rooting give you the option of disabling Noise Reduction AND De-interlacing, the latter of which I haven't seen mentioned anywhere and was one of the cons listed in Victor's review on youtube. *So not only do you get a better input lag you also get a much sharper and cleaner picture than you could ever get even with Monitor mode *

*I know this is purely anecdotal evidence*, but if User mode without rooting is 125-175ms+ and Monitor mode is 100ms then rooting with Noise and deinterlacing turned off has got to be between 75ms and what Gregory "Kraine" tested at 32ms even if his method of testing could be faulty. I used 4 player Mario Kart and used the "hop" button used in drifting to gauge the input lag/response in each mode in my testing, before and after rooting--Monitor Mode before root was acceptable but you could still see a difference. Rooting with all input lag options in effect it was very snappy and responsive. I could barely tell the difference between it and my TCL R6517 and it has an input lag of 18-23ms from what I've read. I'm not a professional gamer now, but I used to be a QA tester for several video game companies and I know what to look for.

So for whatever it's worth I'm pleasantly surprised with the 1080P results on my Fengmi 4k Cinema unit. Now to see if the input lag for 4K HDR gaming is acceptable.


----------



## juic-E-juice

I’ll be following closely. This may tip me enough to pull the trigger. My only fear is that I won’t be as adept at getting through what you’ve managed to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linred

Doe this require an inverter to work in the states or like the other Xiaomi can it just be plugged in with an adaptor?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

linred said:


> Doe this require an inverter to work in the states or like the other Xiaomi can it just be plugged in with an adaptor?


No inverter needed, just buy a mickey mouse plug for $5 on amazon.


----------



## asd210111

Casey_Bryson said:


> Just a follow-up with my experience after rooting: I'm not sure if it's 32ms or not, but it's much better than Monitor mode, which is better than Gaming mode, which is much better than any other mode/picture setting. The best part is you can use *User* mode settings with custom color, Dynamic Color, and Dynamic Contrast and achieve the best input lag. The projector tools that you install after rooting give you the option of disabling Noise Reduction AND De-interlacing, the latter of which I haven't seen mentioned anywhere and was one of the cons listed in Victor's review on youtube. *So not only do you get a better input lag you also get a much sharper and cleaner picture than you could ever get even with Monitor mode *
> 
> *I know this is purely anecdotal evidence*, but if User mode without rooting is 125-175ms+ and Monitor mode is 100ms then rooting with Noise and deinterlacing turned off has got to be between 75ms and what Gregory "Kraine" tested at 32ms even if his method of testing could be faulty. I used 4 player Mario Kart and used the "hop" button used in drifting to gauge the input lag/response in each mode in my testing, before and after rooting--Monitor Mode before root was acceptable but you could still see a difference. Rooting with all input lag options in effect it was very snappy and responsive. I could barely tell the difference between it and my TCL R6517 and it has an input lag of 18-23ms from what I've read. I'm not a professional gamer now, but I used to be a QA tester for several video game companies and I know what to look for.
> 
> So for whatever it's worth I'm pleasantly surprised with the 1080P results on my Fengmi 4k Cinema unit. Now to see if the input lag for 4K HDR gaming is acceptable.


Did you test the 4k input lag yet?
Is it really in acceptable range?
I am looking to replace my optoma GT 5600 with a 4k laser projector,
and input lag is really a concern, since gt 5600 doesnt have that much.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

asd210111 said:


> Did you test the 4k input lag yet?
> Is it really in acceptable range?
> I am looking to replace my optoma GT 5600 with a 4k laser projector,
> and input lag is really a concern, since gt 5600 doesnt have that much.


I tested it with Borderlands 3 in 4K HDR (Radeon 5700 XT) and it was good enough, but slightly slower than my 1080P tests on my Switch. I was using the Switch Pro controller on my PC via an emulator for an Xbox 360 controller... and a really cheap Bluetooth adapter....so that may have been part of the issue, but still very playable and barely noticeable. I might try it wired and see if that makes it any better.

I'll try and take some video of them both just so everyone can see with their own eyes.


----------



## asd210111

Casey_Bryson said:


> asd210111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you test the 4k input lag yet?
> Is it really in acceptable range?
> I am looking to replace my optoma GT 5600 with a 4k laser projector,
> and input lag is really a concern, since gt 5600 doesnt have that much.
> 
> 
> 
> I tested it with Borderlands 3 in 4K HDR (Radeon 5700 XT) and it was good enough, but slightly slower than my 1080P tests on my Switch. I was using the Switch Pro controller on my PC via an emulator for an Xbox 360 controller... and a really cheap Bluetooth adapter....so that may have been part of the issue, but still very playable and barely noticeable. I might try it wired and see if that makes it any better.
> 
> I'll try and take some video of them both just so everyone can see with their own eyes.
Click to expand...

Thanks for replying. I already order it and its on the way. I am glad that i didnt order the WeMax A300 which have much worse response time as Gregory's review stated.


----------



## Yido

Hey guys watching this (along with other threads) with great interest.....

I note some common issues with the Fengmi 4k, but wonder how prevalent they are in comparison to the amount of units that have been shipped? 

I get that on a forum you are not going to get the average consumer visit to simply say they are having a trouble free time and the majority of comments raise will be to the devices detriment, but I am curious about how much of an issue those raised are in comparison to happy customers?

I am considering getting one of these as a replacement for our main room TV used for general viewing and gaming....

TIA.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

asd210111 said:


> Thanks for replying. I already order it and its on the way. I am glad that i didnt order the WeMax A300 which have much worse response time as Gregory's review stated.


You're welcome have fun! 

Here's a few pics of my setup for those that like pics ;-) 120" XY PET Crystal, Fengmi 4K (of course), custom console ($180 parts), Receiver with 5.1.4 wiring behind, and HTPC on right, etc... 






































Pics really don't do it justice or show the right colors, but you get an idea. Larger, less compressed pics are attached as well.


----------



## qoopy

That's a beautiful setup, Casey.


----------



## bix26

Casey_Bryson said:


> You're welcome have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics of my setup for those that like pics ;-) 120" XY PET Crystal, Fengmi 4K (of course), custom console ($180 parts), Receiver with 5.1.4 wiring behind, and HTPC on right, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics really don't do it justice or show the right colors, but you get an idea. Larger, less compressed pics are attached as well.




That’s a really nice setup! Would you mind measuring the offset? I’m wondering how much distance is needed from the bottom of the projector to the bottom of the screen?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Thanks @qoopy and @bix26 ! Coming from you all it means a lot 

Bix26 the offset (bottom of projector to screen) is 14.5 inches and will vary for other per the manual, but from what I've seen it doesn't vary much unlike the P1. I measured this before hanging the screen and building the console to minimize the mistakes made and allow for adjustments if necessary. Something that also needs to be taken into consideration is...and I'm not sure what the technical term is...the area of the path of light from lens to screen; you have to account for that, so something to keep in mind.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Yido said:


> Hey guys watching this (along with other threads) with great interest.....
> 
> I note some common issues with the Fengmi 4k, but wonder how prevalent they are in comparison to the amount of units that have been shipped?
> 
> I get that on a forum you are not going to get the average consumer visit to simply say they are having a trouble free time and the majority of comments raise will be to the devices detriment, but I am curious about how much of an issue those raised are in comparison to happy customers?
> 
> I am considering getting one of these as a replacement for our main room TV used for general viewing and gaming....
> 
> TIA.


That's a good question and always hard to gauge since you usually see lots of issues posted after the initial hype and excitement dies down after a release of anything on here. I haven't seen any issues with the Fengmi yet, but they are all manufactured by Fengmi and share similar parts so wi xiaou si (lol)


----------



## Yido

Casey_Bryson said:


> That's a good question and always hard to gauge since you usually see lots of issues posted after the initial hype and excitement dies down after a release of anything on here. I haven't seen any issues with the Fengmi yet, but they are all manufactured by Fengmi and share similar parts so wi xiaou si (lol)


I suppose as well you have to consider that those buying P1's and LS100's have a superb warranty and dont come on forums to whine about them as they send them back for replacements... they dont need to pull them apart on YouTube to find a fix do they?

Anyhow, I'm gonna keep reading and learning about these things and maybe be ready make a purchase...!!!


----------



## bix26

Casey_Bryson said:


> Thanks @qoopy and @bix26 ! Coming from you all it means a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Bix26 the offset (bottom of projector to screen) is 14.5 inches and will vary for other per the manual, but from what I've seen it doesn't vary much unlike the P1. I measured this before hanging the screen and building the console to minimize the mistakes made and allow for adjustments if necessary. Something that also needs to be taken into consideration is...and I'm not sure what the technical term is...the area of the path of light from lens to screen; you have to account for that, so something to keep in mind.




Thanks for the reply. This would be perfect for me I think. My current UST has the same throw ratio (horizontal distance from screen to projector) of .23:1 . The concern for me is the offset, my current setup requires 16” of offset, I can do less but needing more would require a new media cabinet that’s lower than the one I have now. The media cabinet was the lowest one I could find, so any projector with more than 16” would require either a custom cabinet or a smaller screen.


----------



## smuller

I am thinking of buying this model but does anyone know if it supports 24p?

Also I have a 125 inch 1.3 gain Matte white screen on the wall, would this work well with a laser projector.

At the moment I own the Panasonic PT-AE8000 Full HD LCD projector


----------



## bix26

smuller said:


> I am thinking of buying this model but does anyone know if it supports 24p?
> 
> 
> 
> Also I have a 125 inch 1.3 gain Matte white screen on the wall, would this work well with a laser projector.
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I own the Panasonic PT-AE8000 Full HD LCD projector




No, almost all the 4k dlp projectors don’t. It’s pretty technical and I won’t bother butchering the explanation lol. Basically it’s a limitation that’s pretty much unavoidable. BenQ was able to add 24hz playback and they don’t make a 4k UST.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

bix26 said:


> No, almost all the 4k dlp projectors don’t. It’s pretty technical and I won’t bother butchering the explanation lol. Basically it’s a limitation that’s pretty much unavoidable. BenQ was able to add 24hz playback and they don’t make a 4k UST.


Are you sure about that? Vincent tested it at 24p all the usual formats and I push 24p to it for 1080 and 2160 with my HTPC via MadVR on the reg...So what u talk
'n 'bout Willis? ;-)

To answer the question about the screen: 1.3 gain might be a tad much. I'd do your research there as too high a gain may lead to some defects. Everything I've seen points to a better picture with a negative gain screen. Unless you don't care about your blacks or HDR.


----------



## bix26

Casey_Bryson said:


> Are you sure about that? Vincent tested it at 24p all the usual formats and I push 24p to it for 1080 and 2160 with my HTPC via MadVR on the reg...So what u talk
> 
> 'n 'bout Willis? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> To answer the question about the screen: 1.3 gain might be a tad much. I'd do your research there as too high a gain may lead to some defects. Everything I've seen points to a better picture with a negative gain screen. Unless you don't care about your blacks or HDR.




Most can do 24hz just not natively. Your projector is showing the incoming signal, but in reality it’s converting the 24hz to 30hz. That’s why most dlp 4k projectors have judder. The terminology is “3:2 pull down” and many projectors and tv’s have artifacts when using it.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

bix26 said:


> Most can do 24hz just not natively. Your projector is showing the incoming signal, but in reality it’s converting the 24hz to 30hz. That’s why most dlp 4k projectors have judder. The terminology is “3:2 pull down” and many projectors and tv’s have artifacts when using it.


Oh that's right! So you were saying 24P without Judder. Looking at Vincent's video again, he stated that it's judder free with 24hz in 3D because it's outputting at 48hz and questioned why it wouldn't do the same with other signals. 

I've been curious, but haven't done a proper Judder test on mine...probably because it hasn't bugged me yet or I haven't noticed it.


----------



## HTCrazy2

Casey - just wanted to mention that your setup is really compromising your audio. Would be vastly better to have the screen centered on the wall with your speakers the same distance from the back and side walls and towed in at the same angle. The sub in the middle. You’ll want to play with the distances from back and side walls plus the tow in - but for sure equal on both sides.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

HTCrazy2 said:


> Casey - just wanted to mention that your setup is really compromising your audio. Would be vastly better to have the screen centered on the wall with your speakers the same distance from the back and side walls and towed in at the same angle. The sub in the middle. You’ll want to play with the distances from back and side walls plus the tow in - but for sure equal on both sides.



Agreed, unfortunately the layout of the room won't allow it. It's a split level house with stairs on the right side of the viewing area. I'm going to treat the walls and see if I can push the screen over another 6 inches so I and toe in the speakers like I'd hoped, but that sub is staying in the corner. I'm upgrading to some large speakers soon which should help with bass management. As it stands it's difficult to locate the sub, but a trained ear can tell it's on right.


----------



## HTCrazy2

Casey_Bryson said:


> Agreed, unfortunately the layout of the room won't allow it. It's a split level house with stairs on the right side of the viewing area. I'm going to treat the walls and see if I can push the screen over another 6 inches so I and toe in the speakers like I'd hoped, but that sub is staying in the corner. I'm upgrading to some large speakers soon which should help with bass management. As it stands it's difficult to locate the sub, but a trained ear can tell it's on right.


Putting the sub in the middle would at least allow you to move one of the speakers off the side wall which itself will improve the sound immensely. Why is it important to have the sub sound coming from the right? In home theater I always prefer the sub in the middle if the directionality is audible. This bolsters the center channel dialog and keeps the sound balanced. Plus the directionality if any is less noticeable. 

Having the speakers properly placed via the walls is critical for achieving optimal sound and will be a bigger upgrade than buying new speakers IMO. And it’s free.


----------



## Mathieu pasquet

*Ussue with 4k*

Hi,


Has anyone else been having issues with 4k playback? I cant seem to get 4k working at all. 



Using a pixel matrix test pattern in the pictures app, I just get a uniform grey, and using another test pattern on youtube on my chromecast ultra, these are my results:









Each color band should be split into smaller bands separated by 1 px white space. Additionally, youtube is reporting the viewport size as 1080p (720*1.5)


The chromecast is connected directly to the projector (I've tried all the HDMI ports) and I have HDMI2.0 turned on in the context menu. 



Am I missing something here?


----------



## Nihar P

Casey_Bryson said:


> That's a good question and always hard to gauge since you usually see lots of issues posted after the initial hype and excitement dies down after a release of anything on here. I haven't seen any issues with the Fengmi yet, but they are all manufactured by Fengmi and share similar parts so wi xiaou si (lol)


So are we saying that this Fengmi 4k UST is currently the best out of all the chinese lot out there?

Wondering if I should just go ahead with this, or wait out a bit for some better pj coming just around the corner..

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cypres0099

Nihar P said:


> So are we saying that this Fengmi 4k UST is currently the best out of all the chinese lot out there?
> 
> Wondering if I should just go ahead with this, or wait out a bit for some better pj coming just around the corner..
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk



I'm in the same boat. Trying to figure out the difference between all these Chinese UST projectors and if there's a consensus on the "best" one.


----------



## qoopy

A discrete reminder it's once again remembrance day, time to pick up some cheap bargain.


----------



## Dat Bui

Hi all,
first time poster, but i've been lurking these forums 4 months back ever since i decided it's time to upgrade my AV system. I have this issue with my Fengmi 4K UST that i hope someone with this unit can answer.


There is light bleed on the outer edges of the picture. On lighter scenes it's not as obvious but it's very obvious on darker scenes. It bleeds on all 4 sides. It was suggested that it's caused by light interference but i don't think that is it.



Can you please advise if this happens on your unit as well?


TIA.


----------



## disco74

Well I have been lurking around these forums for a while looking at the Fengmi and Xiaomi 4k ust's. I was going to get the benq ht3550/w2700 but people seem to be having problems with that.
I just pulled the trigger on the Fengmi! Hope its good
Currently I have an OPTOMA DE-9092EGS SCREEN. Will this work OK? If not can anyone suggest a better electric screen please.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Dat Bui said:


> There is light bleed on the outer edges of the picture. On lighter scenes it's not as obvious but it's very obvious on darker scenes. It bleeds on all 4 sides. It was suggested that it's caused by light interference but i don't think that is it.
> 
> Can you please advise if this happens on your unit as well?


That just looks like reflections off your screen. The light is hitting your screen and your screen acts as a mirror and bounces light off of it in the same severe angle that hit the screen. So, you get light patches on your wall where the reflections are hitting.

Paint your wall very dark, and most of that will go away.

This is why we don't use white walls people!


----------



## Dat Bui

AV_Integrated said:


> That just looks like reflections off your screen. The light is hitting your screen and your screen acts as a mirror and bounces light off of it in the same severe angle that hit the screen. So, you get light patches on your wall where the reflections are hitting.
> 
> Paint your wall very dark, and most of that will go away.
> 
> This is why we don't use white walls people!



Thanks for your reply AV_Integrated!


I'm not sure what you mean by reflections off the screen because the wall is behind the screen and the screen casts a shadow. I realize the checker board picture doesn't show what i'm talking about very well so i took another two to show you what i'm talking about 


The first pic shows it booting up with the "mi" logo. You can see the screen casts a shadow on the right, top and left side of the screen. Beyond that and below the screen you see the light "bleed". It's as if i haven't done the keystone adjustments correctly but i can assure you that i have. The second pic is a close of the bottom right corner of the screen which shows the screen, shadow and the light "bleed". 



I do plan to make the wall darker by either painting it black or put up dark curtains which I think should hide the issue but i'm wondering if I did something wrong while playing with the adjustments or is this normal?


Thanks again for the reply


----------



## Dat Bui

disco74 said:


> Well I have been lurking around these forums for a while looking at the Fengmi and Xiaomi 4k ust's. I was going to get the benq ht3550/w2700 but people seem to be having problems with that.
> I just pulled the trigger on the Fengmi! Hope its good
> Currently I have an OPTOMA DE-9092EGS SCREEN. Will this work OK? If not can anyone suggest a better electric screen please.



Hi Disco74,


I've had the Fengmi for over a month now and it's been performing very well. I've also installed the english GUI by forum member spocky12.

If you have very little to no light in your cinema room then your screen will be just fine. ie. you won't need an ALR screen. Personally, i think the major issue with this unit is the fan noise. I like to turn up the volume a bit so for most movies it's not that noticeable but it's very noticeable in quiet scenes. Like a few minutes in to Blade Runner 2049. I sit about 3.5m from the projector and i can hear the fans clearly. I'll probably replace the fans later on when its warranty ends.

Also, I had a friend calibrate the unit for me and we found that by default it was way too cool so had to turn the blue down a bit and the red up a bit. Your unit may turn out different though


----------



## Nihar P

A bit surprised to see there's no mention of Chiq projectors anywhere on the forum.

Saw this video & it has made me further confused now.

Anyone out here having one of these Chiq projectors?

They supposedly have 4 models.

In model wise picture quality comparison (and also price wise), it is: B5U > A5U > C7UG > CU8T






Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco74

Dat Bui said:


> Hi Disco74,
> 
> 
> I've had the Fengmi for over a month now and it's been performing very well. I've also installed the english GUI by forum member spocky12.
> 
> If you have very little to no light in your cinema room then your screen will be just fine. ie. you won't need an ALR screen. Personally, i think the major issue with this unit is the fan noise. I like to turn up the volume a bit so for most movies it's not that noticeable but it's very noticeable in quiet scenes. Like a few minutes in to Blade Runner 2049. I sit about 3.5m from the projector and i can hear the fans clearly. I'll probably replace the fans later on when its warranty ends.
> 
> Also, I had a friend calibrate the unit for me and we found that by default it was way too cool so had to turn the blue down a bit and the red up a bit. Your unit may turn out different though


oh so the menu doesn't have an English option like the Xiaomi? could you tell me how to install the English GUI you have please.


----------



## disco74

I also just noticed its going to come with a Chinese power cable. Will I need a transformer for use in the UK or can I just use one of these:https://www.amazon.co.uk/StarTech-c...&qid=1573580897&sprefix=clover,aps,136&sr=8-6
This cable looks to have the right shaped plug for the rear of the projector.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

disco74 said:


> oh so the menu doesn't have an English option like the Xiaomi? could you tell me how to install the English GUI you have please.


It does have English. The poster rooted the projector and installed Spocky's projector tools. It's not needed, but highly recommended for many reasons.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Nihar P said:


> So are we saying that this Fengmi 4k UST is currently the best out of all the chinese lot out there?
> 
> Wondering if I should just go ahead with this, or wait out a bit for some better pj coming just around the corner..
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


I think it's safe to say it's the best of the Chinese lot and a very close second to the P1 depending on if you game or not. It's louder than I'd like, but two months in it hasn't been enough of an issue for me to spend almost double and upgrade to the P1--assuming that they'll fix the halfscreen flicker issue and the input lag. I've spent that money elsewhere on upgrades and been mesmerized with the differences (atmos, CLR/ALR screen, etc...); I doubt I'd be mesmerized by a slightly more tolerable fan noise. When it bothers me a just run a fan and it seems to cancel out the sound or maybe it's just me knowing that it's not the projector...the mental factor is always at play ;-)

Let me put it this way: for the price you can upgrade in a year and still be ahead of the game when compared to others. I bought mine knowing that if it went bad or something better came up I would still be ahead. As it stands I have the best of both worlds and have to tolerate 35DB of fan noise and the occasional coil whine.


----------



## disco74

Casey_Bryson said:


> It does have English. The poster rooted the projector and installed Spocky's projector tools. It's not needed, but highly recommended for many reasons.


I will have to look into the rooting thing. worried I might brick it
If this projector is good enough I might sell my LG C7 OLED and upgrade to a fixed frame screen.
Could anybody kindly comment on the power cable situation I mentioned earlier please?
Also what is the input lag for gaming like? Better than the Xiaomi?


----------



## Dat Bui

disco74 said:


> I will have to look into the rooting thing. worried I might brick it
> If this projector is good enough I might sell my LG C7 OLED and upgrade to a fixed frame screen.
> Could anybody kindly comment on the power cable situation I mentioned earlier please?
> Also what is the input lag for gaming like? Better than the Xiaomi?



it's also known as a cloverleaf or "mickey mouse" plug. Not 100% sure about UK voltages. I believe input lag is the same as the xiaomi mijia 4k and i've read that if you root it you can get lower. I'm not a gamer so never tested input lag. Just google "avsforum xiaomi app spocky12" and good luck.


----------



## Nihar P

Casey_Bryson said:


> I think it's safe to say it's the best of the Chinese lot and a very close second to the P1 depending on if you game or not. It's louder than I'd like, but two months in it hasn't been enough of an issue for me to spend almost double and upgrade to the P1--assuming that they'll fix the halfscreen flicker issue and the input lag. I've spent that money elsewhere on upgrades and been mesmerized with the differences (atmos, CLR/ALR screen, etc...); I doubt I'd be mesmerized by a slightly more tolerable fan noise. When it bothers me a just run a fan and it seems to cancel out the sound or maybe it's just me knowing that it's not the projector...the mental factor is always at play ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Let me put it this way: for the price you can upgrade in a year and still be ahead of the game when compared to others. I bought mine knowing that if it went bad or something better came up I would still be ahead. As it stands I have the best of both worlds and have to tolerate 35DB of fan noise and the occasional coil whine.


Have you checked out the CHIQ projectors from China?

Forget the Fengmi, I am hearing from the manufacturer that even their entry-level models like the B5U & A5U come with MEMC, and coupled with a Vividstorm ALR screen, come very close to P1's performance, or are slightly better than P1..

B5U vs Fengmi 4k comparison here:






Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## qoopy

Dat Bui said:


> Thanks for your reply AV_Integrated!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by reflections off the screen because the wall is behind the screen and the screen casts a shadow. I realize the checker board picture doesn't show what i'm talking about very well so i took another two to show you what i'm talking about
> 
> 
> The first pic shows it booting up with the "mi" logo. You can see the screen casts a shadow on the right, top and left side of the screen. Beyond that and below the screen you see the light "bleed". It's as if i haven't done the keystone adjustments correctly but i can assure you that i have. The second pic is a close of the bottom right corner of the screen which shows the screen, shadow and the light "bleed".
> 
> 
> 
> I do plan to make the wall darker by either painting it black or put up dark curtains which I think should hide the issue but i'm wondering if I did something wrong while playing with the adjustments or is this normal?
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the reply



This is likely a TI chipset issue. I've posted similar pics in the Lune 4K thread.


----------



## disco74

Vincent at HDTV Test has just posted a review of this projector: 



He says the input lag is 117ms!!! Wish I had seen this before I bought it 2 days ago


----------



## Casey_Bryson

disco74 said:


> Vincent at HDTV Test has just posted a review of this projector: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTW214NWCX0
> He says the input lag is 117ms!!! Wish I had seen this before I bought it 2 days ago


Root it and install Spocky's projector tools. It's been tested as low as 32ms. Do yourself a favor and read the rest of this thread...it's not a big thread. I have had no problems with any games/systems I throw at it. It may not be for professional gamers that require sub 50ms, but outside of that you'll be quite happy with it after the tweaks.


----------



## disco74

Casey_Bryson said:


> Root it and install Spocky's projector tools. It's been tested as low as 32ms. Do yourself a favor and read the rest of this thread...it's not a big thread. I have had no problems with any games/systems I throw at it. It may not be for professional gamers that require sub 50ms, but outside of that you'll be quite happy with it after the tweaks.


OK so is there a step by step, easy to follow guide to rooting/installing Spooky's tools? I checked out the thread about it and there is a lot of info to sift through.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

disco74 said:


> OK so is there a step by step, easy to follow guide to rooting/installing Spooky's tools? I checked out the thread about it and there is a lot of info to sift through.


I think post #2 on the xda thread has directions and a link to a video on YouTube. There are some differences in the vid, but nothing you can't get past by searching the XDA thread.


Thanks for posting Vincent's review of the Fengmi I hadn't send that yet though it's almost identical to his Xiaomi Mijia 4k review. His screen was not flat and had obvious tension issues/setup errors during installation. Don't know if it's enough to affect the geometry, but you'd be surprised. 

The 3D color source issues are intermittent on mine. You can get past it by toggling 3D on and off again. When correct the 3D is awesome.

I still am not 100% convinced that it can't output 2160p at 24hz. The EDID on mine looks like it's reporting it can do it and I haven't noticed anything yet in my watching. I have seen it on pans but @60hz. I'll had be to report back with specific tests from the movie Casino when I get a chance. There's been a few judder articles that mention that one in particular. Maybe the Wall-E reference in Vincent's review too.

*EDIT: *I recognize I've been a little stubborn coming to the conclusion that it can't do 24P without Judder--this is mainly due to the EDID showing that it can, but it appears to be an error in reporting with my setup..or something. I checked Spocky's EDID that he downloaded and it states 2160P and 1080p @60hz NATIVE. I assume this means that it accepts all the other video modes, but those are the only native modes. 

Anyone know of an EDID primer? ;-) I've google but haven't got the results I need. Some of the things in there almost seem cryptographic at times.


----------



## Dat Bui

qoopy said:


> This is likely a TI chipset issue. I've posted similar pics in the Lune 4K thread.



Thank qoopy. Good to know.


----------



## disco74

Casey_Bryson said:


> I think post #2 on the xda thread has directions and a link to a video on YouTube. There are some differences in the vid, but nothing you can't get past by searching the XDA thread.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting Vincent's review of the Fengmi I hadn't send that yet though it's almost identical to his Xiaomi Mijia 4k review. His screen was not flat and had obvious tension issues/setup errors during installation. Don't know if it's enough to affect the geometry, but you'd be surprised.
> 
> The 3D color source issues are intermittent on mine. You can get past it by toggling 3D on and off again. When correct the 3D is awesome.
> 
> I still am not 100% convinced that it can't output 2160p at 24hz. The EDID on mine looks like it's reporting it can do it and I haven't noticed anything yet in my watching. I have seen it on pans but @60hz. I'll had be to report back with specific tests from the movie Casino when I get a chance. There's been a few judder articles that mention that one in particular. Maybe the Wall-E reference in Vincent's review too.
> 
> *EDIT: *I recognize I've been a little stubborn coming to the conclusion that it can't do 24P without Judder--this is mainly due to the EDID showing that it can, but it appears to be an error in reporting with my setup..or something. I checked Spocky's EDID that he downloaded and it states 2160P and 1080p @60hz NATIVE. I assume this means that it accepts all the other video modes, but those are the only native modes.
> 
> Anyone know of an EDID primer? ;-) I've google but haven't got the results I need. Some of the things in there almost seem cryptographic at times.


Yeah I noticed in his review that a lot of the video was from the Xiaomi review he did. You can even see what looks like dents in the wall he is projecting onto(even though he says he is projecting onto a fixed frame screen)?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Dat Bui said:


> Hi Disco74,
> 
> 
> I've had the Fengmi for over a month now and it's been performing very well. I've also installed the english GUI by forum member spocky12.
> 
> If you have very little to no light in your cinema room then your screen will be just fine. ie. you won't need an ALR screen. Personally, i think the major issue with this unit is the fan noise. I like to turn up the volume a bit so for most movies it's not that noticeable but it's very noticeable in quiet scenes. Like a few minutes in to Blade Runner 2049. I sit about 3.5m from the projector and i can hear the fans clearly. I'll probably replace the fans later on when its warranty ends.
> 
> Also, I had a friend calibrate the unit for me and we found that by default it was way too cool so had to turn the blue down a bit and the red up a bit. Your unit may turn out different though


Did your friend utilize the engineering menu's to calibrate the color? I couldn't get rid of the blue enough without impacting the grey scale using "Customer Color" under user settings in order to approach a nice warm 6.5K image without adjusting the Blue in the engineering menu. I think I took Blue down about 20 and bumped up Red and Green about 5 notches. My whites/greys are now nice and warm.


----------



## Doncalitri

Hi,

I've got the FM 4K over a month now and its even better than i expected. Had the 1080p from Xiaomi before , which was already quite good.

One thing i noticed it seems to auto dim the brightness sometimes. I notice this when switching HDMI channels. For example switching from nu setup box to Chromecast it shows a quite nice bright view but it dims a bit after 3 seconds. 

Cant find any setting related to this. Anyone knows what it is?


----------



## disco74

I am still waiting for my projector to be delivered. Whilst I wait does anybody have any good picture settings for an unrooted version they would be kind enough to share?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

disco74 said:


> I am still waiting for my projector to be delivered. Whilst I wait does anybody have any good picture settings for an unrooted version they would be kind enough to share?



Gregory "Kraine" of PHC has posted a good starting point, though I flip the Brightness and Contrast values (might just be a language translation issue though): 

Settings mode User

Brightness: 47

Contrast: 42

Saturation: 48

Shade: 52

Custom color temperature

Red gain: 981

Green Gain: 897

Blue gain: 883


The Defaults are 50 and 1024 where applicable. Note that with Custom Color the higher you go over 1024 the brighter the image is but it will be blown out at a certain point so be careful there. The most difficult adjustment will be with your blue gain and getting the right balance so that your grey scale remains grey and your whites warm and white. 

It's important to note that Dynamic Color should be OFF for HDR content and ON for SDR content otherwise the picture will be too /green-orange and not red enough. Dynamic Contrast has little baring so I just keep it on regardless of content. 

With HDR content it's critical to adjust the Contrast to control your whites with the highest point possible without blooming, losing detail and the Brightness to the darkest point possible without crushing blacks, losing detail, without losing overall image brightness. An easy way to do this is go to a night scene and adjust your blacks and then go to daylight scene with the sun in view and adjust the contrast. SDR contrast will remain pretty constant with no need to adjust anything. 

You'll find that different devices and devices within those apps have their own settings for saturation, brightness, and contrast so be be afraid to experiment and adjust when necessary. Even P1 owners have to deal with this (although to a lesser extent) so don't fret it's just the state of technology unfortunately.


----------



## klas

Doncalitri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got the FM 4K over a month now and its even better than i expected. Had the 1080p from Xiaomi before , which was already quite good.
> 
> One thing i noticed it seems to auto dim the brightness sometimes. I notice this when switching HDMI channels. For example switching from nu setup box to Chromecast it shows a quite nice bright view but it dims a bit after 3 seconds.
> 
> Cant find any setting related to this. Anyone knows what it is?


How does it compare to your 1080p Xiaomi, do you see noticeable difference in 4k content from normal viewing position?


----------



## disco74

Casey_Bryson said:


> Gregory "Kraine" of PHC has posted a good starting point, though I flip the Brightness and Contrast values (might just be a language translation issue though):
> 
> Settings mode User
> 
> Brightness: 47
> 
> Contrast: 42
> 
> Saturation: 48
> 
> Shade: 52
> 
> Custom color temperature
> 
> Red gain: 981
> 
> Green Gain: 897
> 
> Blue gain: 883
> 
> 
> The Defaults are 50 and 1024 where applicable. Note that with Custom Color the higher you go over 1024 the brighter the image is but it will be blown out at a certain point so be careful there. The most difficult adjustment will be with your blue gain and getting the right balance so that your grey scale remains grey and your whites warm and white.
> 
> It's important to note that Dynamic Color should be OFF for HDR content and ON for SDR content otherwise the picture will be too /green-orange and not red enough. Dynamic Contrast has little baring so I just keep it on regardless of content.
> 
> With HDR content it's critical to adjust the Contrast to control your whites with the highest point possible without blooming, losing detail and the Brightness to the darkest point possible without crushing blacks, losing detail, without losing overall image brightness. An easy way to do this is go to a night scene and adjust your blacks and then go to daylight scene with the sun in view and adjust the contrast. SDR contrast will remain pretty constant with no need to adjust anything.
> 
> You'll find that different devices and devices within those apps have their own settings for saturation, brightness, and contrast so be be afraid to experiment and adjust when necessary. Even P1 owners have to deal with this (although to a lesser extent) so don't fret it's just the state of technology unfortunately.


Awesome, thanks mate


----------



## Doncalitri

klas said:


> How does it compare to your 1080p Xiaomi, do you see noticeable difference in 4k content from normal viewing position?


Yes noticely better. The brightness alone is better and the true 4K resolution next to the 1080p version. The projector can be a bit noisier than the 1080p version though. 

Must say im happy with the upgrade. Plus side is also it has a physical on/off button on the projector itself.


----------



## Doncalitri

Just want to add to my previous post. I also started using an ALR screen with the 4K version so some of the better viewing experiencing can be caused by that aswell.


----------



## Lemonspeakers

Casey_Bryson said:


> I think post on the xda thread has directions and a link to a video on YouTube. There are some differences in the vid, but nothing you can't get past by searching the XDA thread.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting Vincent's review of the Fengmi I hadn't send that yet though it's almost identical to his Xiaomi Mijia 4k review. His screen was not flat and had obvious tension issues/setup errors during installation. Don't know if it's enough to affect the geometry, but you'd be surprised.




Hey Casey_Bryson, I wrote you a message over on another thread but it turns out it needs approval before it gets posted, but in case it doesn't I'd like to re-ask the question here.

My Fengmi 4K, when HDR is enabled in a movie that supports HDR (ie: Netflix's American Son and Haunting of Hill house), the screen gets incredibly dark (blacks are crushed) and the colors become very dull.
I've only noticed this when there is HDR content. Ive already disabled dynamic colors. But I left dynamic Contrast ON.

I am using an NVIDIA shield pro 2019. I've also tested this with my Amazon firestick 4K and it does the same thing with HDR content. It wasn't until I figured when I went into the SHIELD's display settings and turned OFF HDR10 Ready, then HDR content gets disabled and those movies become much brighter and more vivid. Also plugging these android boxes into HDMI3/ARC disables HDR since apparently that port does support HDR or 4K. Who knew...

I've read on AVForums that others were having this same issue where HDR content forces the fengmi 4k projector to darken and dull.


I've banged my head for many days trying to get HDR to properly work and I've since gave up and completely turned off HDR in my nvidia shield. I wish I could enable it because people say HDR should be bright and vivid. 

Do you mind posting your settings?

Also, I've followed gregory (?) on PHC and used his settings for the fengmi 4K projector. I think his settings are a tad too dark. And this is quickly noticeable when I adjust the RGB values. Is this even supposed to happen? Also, the reds are too red so I've turned that down to about 940 instead of 988.



And lastly, have you found a way to turn off your fengmi 4k projector using a remote controller other than the one that came with the projector? I am able to turn on the projector and my nvidia shield using the shield's remote, but I cannot turn OFF the projector with the nvidia shield's remote. 


Your help is greatly appreciated. The fengmi 4k and the a300 doesn't get much love or attention on these forums. I'd' love to get some input from another enthusiast.

Thanks!!


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Lemonspeakers said:


> Hey Casey_Bryson, I wrote you a message over on another thread but it turns out it needs approval before it gets posted, but in case it doesn't I'd like to re-ask the question here.
> 
> My Fengmi 4K, when HDR is enabled in a movie that supports HDR (ie: Netflix's American Son and Haunting of Hill house), the screen gets incredibly dark (blacks are crushed) and the colors become very dull.
> I've only noticed this when there is HDR content. Ive already disabled dynamic colors. But I left dynamic Contrast ON.
> 
> I am using an NVIDIA shield pro 2019. I've also tested this with my Amazon firestick 4K and it does the same thing with HDR content. It wasn't until I figured when I went into the SHIELD's display settings and turned OFF HDR10 Ready, then HDR content gets disabled and those movies become much brighter and more vivid. Also plugging these android boxes into HDMI3/ARC disables HDR since apparently that port does support HDR or 4K. Who knew...
> 
> I've read on AVForums that others were having this same issue where HDR content forces the fengmi 4k projector to darken and dull.
> 
> 
> I've banged my head for many days trying to get HDR to properly work and I've since gave up and completely turned off HDR in my nvidia shield. I wish I could enable it because people say HDR should be bright and vivid.
> 
> Do you mind posting your settings?
> 
> Also, I've followed gregory (?) on PHC and used his settings for the fengmi 4K projector. I think his settings are a tad too dark. And this is quickly noticeable when I adjust the RGB values. Is this even supposed to happen? Also, the reds are too red so I've turned that down to about 940 instead of 988.
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, have you found a way to turn off your fengmi 4k projector using a remote controller other than the one that came with the projector? I am able to turn on the projector and my nvidia shield using the shield's remote, but I cannot turn OFF the projector with the nvidia shield's remote.
> 
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated. The fengmi 4k and the a300 doesn't get much love or attention on these forums. I'd' love to get some input from another enthusiast.
> 
> Thanks!!



Hey Lemonspeakers! I repsponded to your post on the Xiaomi Mijia thread, but since then I've also seen your similar posts on XDA and here with a little more detail about your issue. I'm not sure what's going on, but let's troubleshoot it a bit:

Sources: You're 2/2 with some pretty common sources so probably not that. I don't have a Firestick or Shield so I can't help you there, but I know others on the Xiaomi thread do and haven't reported anything there. If anything you should be getting a slight 10%+ boost in HDR with the Fengmi due to the extra lumens/nits/brightness. I have an Denon X3600H AVR that passes on my sources to the projector. I use the Roku Ultra for streaming and my HTPC w/AMD Radeon 5700 XT and MadVR for movies and 4K HDR gaming. I also have a Nintendo Switch--so those are my sources. NOTE: I have connected each source direct, bypassing the AVR, and had no issues. I had some cable issues initially and since switched to 8K cables to ensure I don't get any nagging HDCP 2.2 issues or drop outs since some of my sources are 10 feet apart. 

HDMI ports: I don't have any issues getting 4K HDR @ 60 FPS on any HDMI Port. I known ports can differ in quality and I could be wrong here, but usually if it has ARC it's probably you're best port. That's the one I use mainly to get ARC and CEC functionality between my AVR. I'm assuming you've enabeld HDMI 2.0 for this port. 

Perception/experience/?: What's your experience with HDR? I know for a lot of people HDR can be perceived to "darken" and image (depending on the scene/image content) especially when compared against an SDR image because it is more dynamic and deeper overall. So maybe it's just perception? You can take the depth out of an HDR image by increasing the Brightness setting beyond the Contrast and it will flatten the image and look more like SDR. Try it! It might improve the picture in your eyes and appear brighter, but it will be flat and lose the depth that a lower Brightness to Contrast ratio provides. NOTE: Some HDR content doesn't have a very high ceiling so you can really boost the Contrast and get a very bright picture and keep your low floor for your black level. I think The Mandolorian is a good example of this. I didn't test out the shows you listed. 

Settings: Try and bump up RGB in the Custom Colors and see what happens. The lower they are the darker your image will be. Usually my settings are as follows:

*Custom Color: R-1030, G-1020, B-930

Typical SDR: Brightness 43, Contrast 58, Saturation 62 (on the high end but I like my eye candy), Sharpness 40, Hue/Tint 50 Dynamic Color ON, Dynamic Contrast ON
Typical HDR: Brightness 48, Contrast 58, Saturation 62, Sharpness 40, Hue/Tint 50 Dynamic Color OFF Dynamic Constast ON (little to no affect on most HDR content)*

Bad hardware/firmware: I hope it's not this, but you weren't getting 4K HDR on HDMI 3 and I'm assuming you had HDMI 2.0 enabled. Which firmware are you on? Per Spocky there are some calibration differences between a few builds. I tested the two that are being wildly speculated about on PHC and XDA and I didn't notice any difference, but maybe that's a route to go if the above suggestions don't pan out? Let's hope it's not a hardware issue.


----------



## Lemonspeakers

Thanks for your reply. It's very enlightening. 
To start, I have an LG OLED so HDR isn't something I've never seen before. I've just never seen it behave like this before on a Faux-K projector. 

I'm attaching a video clip of the phenomenon I'm seeing from a firestick 4K. The projector is set on HDMI port 1 with HDMI 2.0 enabled. Standard color profile and highlight mode selected. 
Notice at 6 seconds and at 18 seconds, when HDR kicks in the screen dims significantly. This is projected onto an ALR PET Crystal xyscreen. In complete dark with no ambient light, it's incredibly hard to see. Somehow my cellphone camera is able to pick something up, So here it is. 

https://imgur.com/erTZ2oI

This is tested on an 8K HDMI (2.1) chord. I've also tested this with two different HDMI cables as well. Same darkening issue. CONNECTION: Shield box to HDMI to projector. The firestick is plugged directly onto projector. Both in HDMI port 1. 

Display settings shows I get 4K @ 59.9fps (not exactly 60fps). 

No HDR out of HDMI port 3/ARC. 

I've tried doing some calibration on dynamic range using YouTube videos where brightness controls the blacks and contrast for the whites. But this doesn't help at all. 

I'll try plugging in your settings and RGB values and see if it makes any difference. BTW, feel free to pm me over on XDA since I'm unable to pm you here without x-amount of posts. 

I really hope this isn't due to bad hardware. 

I'm really thinking about buying a Roku ultra to to see if HDR works properly. Or if the issue is really isolated to these two devices. 
I've tried playing some 4K HDR video on YouTube, but I don't know if they really are HDR enabled despite being from the "HDR channel" 

*Shrugs***


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Lemonspeakers said:


> Thanks for your reply. It's very enlightening.
> To start, I have an LG OLED so HDR isn't something I've never seen before. I've just never seen it behave like this before on a Faux-K projector.
> 
> I'm attaching a video clip of the phenomenon I'm seeing from a firestick 4K. The projector is set on HDMI port 1 with HDMI 2.0 enabled. Standard color profile and highlight mode selected.
> Notice at 6 seconds and at 18 seconds, when HDR kicks in the screen dims significantly. This is projected onto an ALR PET Crystal xyscreen. In complete dark with no ambient light, it's incredibly hard to see. Somehow my cellphone camera is able to pick something up, So here it is.
> 
> https://imgur.com/erTZ2oI
> 
> This is tested on an 8K HDMI (2.1) chord. I've also tested this with two different HDMI cables as well. Same darkening issue. CONNECTION: Shield box to HDMI to projector. The firestick is plugged directly onto projector. Both in HDMI port 1.
> 
> Display settings shows I get 4K @ 59.9fps (not exactly 60fps).
> 
> No HDR out of HDMI port 3/ARC.
> 
> I've tried doing some calibration on dynamic range using YouTube videos where brightness controls the blacks and contrast for the whites. But this doesn't help at all.
> 
> I'll try plugging in your settings and RGB values and see if it makes any difference. BTW, feel free to pm me over on XDA since I'm unable to pm you here without x-amount of posts.
> 
> I really hope this isn't due to bad hardware.
> 
> I'm really thinking about buying a Roku ultra to to see if HDR works properly. Or if the issue is really isolated to these two devices.
> I've tried playing some 4K HDR video on YouTube, but I don't know if they really are HDR enabled despite being from the "HDR channel"
> 
> *Shrugs***



Take a look at these pics and tell me how they differ, if at all from what you're seeing with your Firestick and Fengmi results. Maybe you'll get better results with a Roku Ultra? I know apps really differ between hardware.

Here are pics taken from my Samsung Galaxy Note S10+ of the same shot in your video. I am not seeing a much of any difference between your video and my pics which are from my TCL R6517 and my Fengmi with some natural light. 


Here's the pic of the Fengmi paired with PET Crystal XY 120" Screen, Roku Ultra HDR 10: 











Pic of the TCL R6517 65" FALD LED, RokuTV DolbyVision










NOTE: both pics taken were a little brighter than IRL and the TCL pic is over saturated. With my own eyes (IRL) both looked very similar, save the deeper blacks on the TCL which are way over represented in the pic.

In my opinion the scene itself is not a great example of HDR anyway since it doesn't have a very dynamic range--it's your typical night time bedroom scene with some "moonlight" to brighten the scene enough to be filmed. It's going to look brighter in SDR and the video you took showed that when it went from Bright to Dark as the HDR kicked in...this is normal and what I see on my end as well.

Hope that helps. I figured this would be good for anyone looking to see how HDR performs and what to expect between a very good LED and a laser projector...even with some natural morning light. While the LED TV is darker and brighter the HDR difference isn't enough for me to want to go out and get a 85" inch screen (for 2 to 3 times the cost) in it's place when a 120" does almost the same at almost twice the size.


----------



## kkarga

Hello I am new here,
I am between xgimi RS Pro and Fengmi 4K.
I heard some noise issues with Fengmi 4K, something like coil whine.
Is that a big problem. and the other question, do we really need a screen for UST projectors.

and what do you think about xgimi RS Pro?

Thanks


----------



## Lemonspeakers

Casey_Bryson said:


> Take a look at these pics and tell me how they differ, if at all from what you're seeing with your Firestick and Fengmi results. Maybe you'll get better results with a Roku Ultra? I know apps really differ between hardware.
> 
> Here are pics taken from my Samsung Galaxy Note S10+ of the same shot in your video. I am not seeing a much of any difference between your video and my pics which are from my TCL R6517 and my Fengmi with some natural light.
> 
> 
> Here's the pic of the Fengmi paired with PET Crystal XY 120" Screen, Roku Ultra HDR 10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of the TCL R6517 65" FALD LED, RokuTV DolbyVision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: both pics taken were a little brighter than IRL and the TCL pic is over saturated. With my own eyes (IRL) both looked very similar, save the deeper blacks on the TCL which are way over represented in the pic.
> 
> In my opinion the scene itself is not a great example of HDR anyway since it doesn't have a very dynamic range--it's your typical night time bedroom scene with some "moonlight" to brighten the scene enough to be filmed. It's going to look brighter in SDR and the video you took showed that when it went from Bright to Dark as the HDR kicked in...this is normal and what I see on my end as well.
> 
> Hope that helps. I figured this would be good for anyone looking to see how HDR performs and what to expect between a very good LED and a laser projector...even with some natural morning light. While the LED TV is darker and brighter the HDR difference isn't enough for me to want to go out and get a 85" inch screen (for 2 to 3 times the cost) in it's place when a 120" does almost the same at almost twice the size.


Just from this alone, your projector on the xy screen looks incredibly clean and has much more dynamic range. Your whites are sufficiently bright enough and your blacks are dark without being completely crushed.
The TCL, although with deep crushed blacks, your whites are still bright.

In my case, the OVERALL image is completely darkened where whites look like it fell off oblivion. It's not even useable at all even in a completely dark room.

What I will do next is to order a Roku box like yours and see how that affects HDR.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Lemonspeakers said:


> Just from this alone, your projector on the xy screen looks incredibly clean and has much more dynamic range. Your whites are sufficiently bright enough and your blacks are dark without being completely crushed.
> The TCL, although with deep crushed blacks, your whites are still bright.
> 
> In my case, the OVERALL image is completely darkened where whites look like it fell off oblivion. It's not even useable at all even in a completely dark room.
> 
> What I will do next is to order a Roku box like yours and see how that affects HDR.


Good luck man. Hope it's the source and not the projector.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

kkarga said:


> Hello I am new here,
> I am between xgimi RS Pro and Fengmi 4K.
> I heard some noise issues with Fengmi 4K, something like coil whine.
> Is that a big problem. and the other question, do we really need a screen for UST projectors.
> 
> and what do you think about xgimi RS Pro?
> 
> Thanks


What's the noise level on the Xgimi RS Pro? It's short throw and likely be sitting right next to it so if it is 30-40DB like most of the other projectors with a similar chipset then it's better to be sitting further away and UST or Long throw would be best IMO. Coil whine is prevalent as well, but in my experience unless your ear is on the left side of the projector and within a foot or two, you're not going to hear it. Maybe if you have dog ears or a really bad case of coil whine will it be an issue. 

If better blacks, control of lighting, and overall brightness is important then yes you need a UST ALR/CLR screen. If you're okay with not squeezing out the best, lack luster HDR, light reflecting on to your ceiling, uniformity issues etc... then any wall or screen will do.


----------



## Doncalitri

Hi all, not sure if already mentoined before but it seems theres a new version out in White color. it claims to have 2500 ANSI Lumen. Anyone who already had this version AMD van confirm its better than the original fengmi 4K

Im not able to post links but you can see the White new version on banggood.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Doncalitri said:


> Hi all, not sure if already mentoined before but it seems theres a new version out in White color. it claims to have 2500 ANSI Lumen. Anyone who already had this version AMD van confirm its better than the original fengmi 4K
> 
> Im not able to post links but you can see the White new version on banggood.


Fengmi 4K Cinema Laser Projector 2500 ANSI Lumens 150 inch ALPD 4K 3D BT 4.0 MIUI TV Xiaomi Projector - White

interesting....










It's not listed on the manufacturer website: https://www.formovie.cn/main/cinema#projectionHead though their new Fresnel screen is. 

Maybe it's just a special white version for bangood?


----------



## Doncalitri

Could be, but if the 2500 ANSI Lumen is correct its quite interesting


----------



## smuller

Does anyone know if this projector has Dolby Vision or only HDR10?


----------



## klas

Seems odd that white version would be brighter but price is the same as black. I think it's just white casing rather then new hardware.


----------



## kkarga

Casey_Bryson said:


> What's the noise level on the Xgimi RS Pro? It's short throw and likely be sitting right next to it so if it is 30-40DB like most of the other projectors with a similar chipset then it's better to be sitting further away and UST or Long throw would be best IMO. Coil whine is prevalent as well, but in my experience unless your ear is on the left side of the projector and within a foot or two, you're not going to hear it. Maybe if you have dog ears or a really bad case of coil whine will it be an issue.
> 
> If better blacks, control of lighting, and overall brightness is important then yes you need a UST ALR/CLR screen. If you're okay with not squeezing out the best, lack luster HDR, light reflecting on to your ceiling, uniformity issues etc... then any wall or screen will do.


Thank you for your reply.

*As for the noise issue* there has been some reviews;
"its loud even from 10 ft away. in fact, during quiet movie scenes, its all you hear. Keep in mind that this isn't some fan noise or low huming background noise. its straight up high pitch, coil whine high frequent sound."

"I also have the same problem, I guess its the color wheel and will try to send it back..."

"Hey all, mine is also very loud. Opened a ticket, they asking for a picture showing the issue. Not sure if they really willing to help. Are you able to solve your issue?"

*Here are some videos from users about the noise issue:*















Listen to the background. You can hear that noise even while he is talking.​









*As for the wall projection* (that I am worried about);

One of Fengmi 4K user share a post (attached). UST projectors has some distortions when you project on wall. So it looks a special screen is essential for UST laser projectors.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

smuller said:


> Does anyone know if this projector has Dolby Vision or only HDR10?


I believe no UST has Dolby Vision yet. Only HDR10. You can accomplish scene by scene HDR tone mapping with MadVR. Recently I've watched several demos from Dolby Vision the scene average was over 6K nits and looked great on the Fengmi.

Here's some pics (UPDATE: Now with video) from one of my favorite Dolby Vision Demos...in HDR10 via MADVR taken with wide, 1x, and 2x telephoto lenses:

*Wide:*










*1x:*










*2x: *










*Video:*


----------



## tuber80

I've had this projector about a week and so far I quite like it. It will be a nice supplement to my RS420. 



The Fengmi unfortunately has the high-pitch buzzing sound which for the most part goes away when watching content.


I'm debating on whether I should root and install the custom firmware as there seems to be some back an forth whether it actually improves response time outside of just putting the projector in monitor mode.


I can't seem to find the menu option that shows what firmware version I'm on, though.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

kkarga said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> *As for the noise issue* there has been some reviews;
> "its loud even from 10 ft away. in fact, during quiet movie scenes, its all you hear. Keep in mind that this isn't some fan noise or low huming background noise. its straight up high pitch, coil whine high frequent sound."
> 
> "I also have the same problem, I guess its the color wheel and will try to send it back..."
> 
> "Hey all, mine is also very loud. Opened a ticket, they asking for a picture showing the issue. Not sure if they really willing to help. Are you able to solve your issue?"
> 
> *Here are some videos from users about the noise issue:*
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Listen to the background. You can hear that noise even while he is talking.​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTW214NWCX0
> 
> SNIP
> 
> *As for the wall projection* (that I am worried about);
> 
> One of Fengmi 4K user share a post (attached). UST projectors has some distortions when you project on wall. So it looks a special screen is essential for UST laser projectors.


My personal recommendation is the XY PET Crystal (alr/clr) screen, but you can get any fixed screen if you don't mind reflections and can control ambient light to pitch black. But if you're paying $400+ it makes more sense to go $1200 (or $800 for 100") as an investment in the tech, but try it yourself, buy some samples for $35 shipped and see what makes sense for you. It's possible to use a flat wall...but it has to be perfectly flat!

I'd say Vincent's Teoh's video is about what I hear at worst during quiet scenes. When the projector first boots up it's around 40C but heats up to 70C after some time...that's where you hit the high end of the fans running and the occasional coil whine, but again the coil whine is not audible on mine from seating distance and I sit about 4-6 feet away for 2:35 content. 

There's no doubt that the noise factor varies for these projectors. I know some measure 30DB and some as high as 49DB...which is too high. Ultimately it's a leap because of the shipping cost if you get a unit that is not on the lower end. But you can always return it if you're unlucky and at most you're out two weeks and $300 for a better unit. If 15DB less noise is worth $1700 and you're okay with a lower input lag go for the P1.


----------



## kkarga

Casey_Bryson said:


> My personal recommendation is the XY PET Crystal (alr/clr) screen, but you can get any fixed screen if you don't mind reflections and can control ambient light to pitch black. But if you're paying $400+ it makes more sense to go $1200 (or $800 for 100") as an investment in the tech, but try it yourself, buy some samples for $35 shipped and see what makes sense for you. It's possible to use a flat wall...but it has to be perfectly flat!
> 
> I'd say Vincent's Teoh's video is about what I hear at worst during quiet scenes. When the projector first boots up it's around 40C but heats up to 70C after some time...that's where you hit the high end of the fans running and the occasional coil whine, but again the coil whine is not audible on mine from seating distance and I sit about 4-6 feet away for 2:35 content.
> 
> There's no doubt that the noise factor varies for these projectors. I know some measure 30DB and some as high as 49DB...which is too high. Ultimately it's a leap because of the shipping cost if you get a unit that is not on the lower end. But you can always return it if you're unlucky and at most you're out two weeks and $300 for a better unit. If 15DB less noise is worth $1700 and you're okay with a lower input lag go for the P1.


Thank you for all explanations.


----------



## AV_Integrated

kkarga said:


> ...
> *As for the wall projection* (that I am worried about);
> 
> UST projectors has some distortions when you project on wall. So it looks a special screen is essential for UST laser projectors.


You need a FLAT surface, you do not need a UST screen, or a super expensive screen. You can use a SilverTicket white screen with UST projectors. The key is that the surface must be perfectly flat with all UST projectors.

UST ALR screens help to keep reflections off the ceiling, but with a dark room with dark paint around the screen and ceiling, then those reflections will be minimized anyway. A white screen is a much better choice whenever possible. But, you will need a perfectly flat screen for best results with all UST projectors.


----------



## kkarga

AV_Integrated said:


> You need a FLAT surface, you do not need a UST screen, or a super expensive screen. You can use a SilverTicket white screen with UST projectors. The key is that the surface must be perfectly flat with all UST projectors.
> 
> UST ALR screens help to keep reflections off the ceiling, but with a dark room with dark paint around the screen and ceiling, then those reflections will be minimized anyway. A white screen is a much better choice whenever possible. But, you will need a perfectly flat screen for best results with all UST projectors.


Thank you for informations.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

AV_Integrated said:


> You need a FLAT surface, you do not need a UST screen, or a super expensive screen. You can use a SilverTicket white screen with UST projectors. The key is that the surface must be perfectly flat with all UST projectors.
> 
> UST ALR screens help to keep reflections off the ceiling, but with a dark room with dark paint around the screen and ceiling, then those reflections will be minimized anyway. A white screen is a much better choice whenever possible. But, you will need a perfectly flat screen for best results with all UST projectors.


I don't understand how anyone could state that that "a white screen is a much better choice whenever possible" ?!?!?! So you don't care about your blacks or HDR? I mean assuming everything is painted black and there are no reflections (no one lives in a vacuum so...) it's hard to see how a negative gain, PET Crystal screen wouldn't win out in real world conditions. Also a UST without a CLR screen will reflect the image right on the ceiling...it's not as minimal as light bleed from the chipset and that bothers a lot of people including me. It bothers me at theaters where the ceiling is black and it's 10x worse with UST. 

Are you saying you can get better blacks and HDR with a white screen? I could see how it could raise the (HDR) ceiling, but it's the (HDR) floor that's the bigger issue with projection right? I mean I'm still learning so enlighten me. I'm sure you've seen UST's with white screens that look better without a negatvie gain CLR/ALR screen.


----------



## Garfield9988

Hi,

Find below my solution for noise problem. ...will install my Telon ALR screen soon.










Still need to create shoulder for glass.

I am reducing sound level by 75% ... I will probably install noise canceling foam inside reduce even more the sound.

Mart 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Garfield9988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Find below my solution for noise problem. ...will install my Telon ALR screen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to create shoulder for glass.
> 
> I am reducing sound level by 75% ... I will probably install noise canceling foam inside reduce even more the sound.
> 
> Mart
> 
> 
> EnvoyÃ©️ de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Thats one lengthy TV stand! Btw in your noise reducing enclosure you will need to add bunch of ventilation otherwise you are asking for trouble.


----------



## Garfield9988

You are right ... that why I did put 6inch trap in the side back for vent and still have important noise reduction (see photo)

And yes I am losing front speaker. In my case I do have 5.1 surround sound to cover that.

But seriously I was not ready to spend 6k for optoma P1.














Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## klas

I was referring to active cooling solution, I tried putting my Xiaomi in enclosed box with front and back open before and was getting "overheating" message.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

This is the goal:

https://youtu.be/F__ApZkfcJI

The comments are in Spanish with some google translation:

"Images for the, yes, ust laser projectors without something noisy, with this silicone case the problem is solved, although the speakers are sacrificed, which are not bad. I made it with a base of feather cardboard and high density panels so that they did not pass the acoustic vibrations, now on top I have put another layer of fine white material to make it more beautiful. For ventilation, leave two holes in the lower back one on each side, and the inner central part of the box I separated with a wall, so that the hot air that comes out does not re-enter. That way the protector has not warmed up even once, nor in summer, and I can watch movies series etc with low volume if I want to hear any noise from the projector" 


It's nearly silent at -40dB from normal according to the maker of the Hush Box. I think this is my next project. If someone could build one that looked great for around $300-500 I think everyone would be in. There's got to be thousands of people needing one. Lots of opportunity for someone to make some real money.


----------



## aronsonstack

Garfield9988 said:


> You are right ... that why I did put 6inch trap in the side back for vent and still have important noise reduction (see photo)
> 
> And yes I am losing front speaker. In my case I do have 5.1 surround sound to cover that.
> 
> But seriously I was not ready to spend 6k for optoma P1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Good work! I'm looking forward to your thoughts on the Telon screen with your Fengmi.


----------



## Garfield9988

Hi,

Find below the screen install ... not finish yet. 

I am very happy with the result for 660$ us dollars (screen). 

I don’t have xy screen sample to compared it but I am pretty sure is very close since both use lenticular material. 

The frame extrusion, spring etc are well made and final rigidity is ok. 

I don’t want go on the debate of gain and final black level reach. It my first projector ever and I bought it because I can’t watch it with light on. 

Ounce everything install correctly I will try to calibrated it with IPhone THX app. Any good reference for starting point for calibration ? (Non rooted device) ?

I did try rapidly 3-D glasses without any success...did try to convert 3-d iso file to 3-d active glass film with easyfab without success. Any suggestions?

Mart













Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## disco74

My Fengmi gets delivered tomorrow. EXCITED!!!
I have also ordered an XY Screens ALR motorised screen so I should be all set.


----------



## aronsonstack

Garfield9988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Find below the screen install ... not finish yet.
> 
> I am very happy with the result for 660$ us dollars (screen).
> 
> I don’t have xy screen sample to compared it but I am pretty sure is very close since both use lenticular material.
> 
> The frame extrusion, spring etc are well made and final rigidity is ok.
> 
> I don’t want go on the debate of gain and final black level reach. It my first projector ever and I bought it because I can’t watch it with light on.
> 
> Ounce everything install correctly I will try to calibrated it with IPhone THX app. Any good reference for starting point for calibration ? (Non rooted device) ?
> 
> I did try rapidly 3-D glasses without any success...did try to convert 3-d iso file to 3-d active glass film with easyfab without success. Any suggestions?
> 
> Mart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Looks like there is ambient light and your screen still creates a nice crisp picture.


----------



## Lemonspeakers

Garfield9988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Find below my solution for noise problem. ...will install my Telon ALR screen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to create shoulder for glass.
> 
> I am reducing sound level by 75% ... I will probably install noise canceling foam inside reduce even more the sound.
> 
> Mart
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


I built something similar, but no glass, the fengmi4k is flush with the top. It's so slick. I swear. Then I used some spare noctua fans I had sitting in the office that is powered off a 5V USB from Amazon. The fans turn on when the projector turns on and well to exhaust the hot air from the left side. Overall, it's very effective and quiet. 
Although the fans aren't spinning at the full 12V (they'd get a bit loud despite being some of the quietist fans on the market), it does help significantly. 

I plan to do some proper ducting to push the hot air further away. 

Enclosing the projector and keeping it cool is a super nice way to significantly reduce noise levels. 

BTW, I use a sound bar. The Yamaha Yas 207. It's good for what it is. Bought it for $130. 
I'm not a audiophile, but I don't mind if someone school me on proper sound setup. ELI5 please.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Garfield9988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Find below the screen install ... not finish yet.
> 
> I am very happy with the result for 660$ us dollars (screen).
> 
> I don’t have xy screen sample to compared it but I am pretty sure is very close since both use lenticular material.
> 
> The frame extrusion, spring etc are well made and final rigidity is ok.
> 
> I don’t want go on the debate of gain and final black level reach. It my first projector ever and I bought it because I can’t watch it with light on.
> 
> Ounce everything install correctly I will try to calibrated it with IPhone THX app. Any good reference for starting point for calibration ? (Non rooted device) ?
> 
> I did try rapidly 3-D glasses without any success...did try to convert 3-d iso file to 3-d active glass film with easyfab without success. Any suggestions?
> 
> Mart
> 
> SNIP...Image


I've looked into the Telon's but the frame was worth the price difference for me from the XY. It will look nice once you work out the kinks I'm sure. 

With regards to calibration: I don't think that Iphone THX app will do you any good since you'll be adjusting the Projectors User settings for everything you watch. It might be good for a beginner though just to train your eye on what to look for. 

What is your source/player for 3D? I know some use the DuneHD and there are a few others that can play 3D ISO's off a HDD. As far as converting 3D Iso's I haven't used Easefab, but I have used DVDFab to convert to full SBS or half SBS. So far I've had the best 3D experience and best picture with HSBS 3D. I was using PowerDVD Ultra to play 3D Iso's, but I know have the bug of a black screen which Cyberlink hasn't figured out how to fix in Windows 10 so I've moved on and now using MPC-HC, but haven't got 3D ISO's to work with it yet--still some work to do there for me. As a side note: I'm using PC as my source and for some reason 3D ISO's can only play as 1280x720 @60hz. I haven't been able to get it to work at 1920x1080 @24hz like the EDID says it should support. 

I think the best overall solution is to play HSBS (SBS looks better because of how our eyes work versus OU) in 2D and manually switch the Fengmi to 3d mode Side By Side. I've used Plex on my Roku to stream 3D off my PC and it works great. BTW: If the colors look way off in 3D, disable and re-enable 3D again...that fixes the colorspace issue some are seeing with the Xiaomi/Fengmi/a300's. 

Oh and I almost forgot: Really nice job with your console/credenza! Looks amazing! I would love to see more info/diagram pics of the air flow.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Lemonspeakers said:


> I built something similar, but no glass, the fengmi4k is flush with the top. It's so slick. I swear. Then I used some spare noctua fans I had sitting in the office that is powered off a 5V USB from Amazon. The fans turn on when the projector turns on and well to exhaust the hot air from the left side. Overall, it's very effective and quiet.
> Although the fans aren't spinning at the full 12V (they'd get a bit loud despite being some of the quietist fans on the market), it does help significantly.
> 
> I plan to do some proper ducting to push the hot air further away.
> 
> Enclosing the projector and keeping it cool is a super nice way to significantly reduce noise levels.
> 
> BTW, I use a sound bar. The Yamaha Yas 207. It's good for what it is. Bought it for $130.
> I'm not a audiophile, but I don't mind if someone school me on proper sound setup. ELI5 please.


I was thinking of using a similar setup(usb powered from projector) for the exhaust fans. Let's see some pics of your setup if you've got um. ;-)

A sound bar is a sound bar right? You've got this! Not much to them and that's the point ;-) We have a Vizio 5.1 setup in our living room with the 65" TV...it sounds great for what it is. Nothing compares with bigger speakers though if you have the space and the means.


----------



## Garfield9988

Hi,

Thank ...I will follow your recommandation for 3D film !

Since the cabinet is completely open in the back and on rear top the heating issue is not affecting the projector. And yes I still have 80% noise reduction !




























I will buy some sound proof panel from amazon to reduce even more noise ... 

I made the cabinets from ikea countertop mollekula oak (98”x26”) X 3 time. One on top one on bottom and bought 4’x8’ oak plywood panel homedepot for division. Front drawer and flap down panel are IKEA kitchen KUNGSBACKA mat black 36” wide x 10” height. 

The final result :













Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## aronsonstack

Garfield9988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank ...I will follow your recommandation for 3D film !
> 
> Since the cabinet is completely open in the back and on rear top the heating issue is not affecting the projector. And yes I still have 80% noise reduction !
> 
> I will buy some sound proof panel from amazon to reduce even more noise ...
> 
> I made the cabinets from ikea countertop mollekula oak (98”x26”) X 3 time. One on top one on bottom and bought 4’x8’ oak plywood panel homedepot for division. Front drawer and flap down panel are IKEA kitchen KUNGSBACKA mat black 36” wide x 10” height.
> 
> The final result :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



What type or kind of glass did you use over the projector? Does it have to be a specific type of glass for the projector to shoot through?


----------



## Garfield9988

Regular Ikea Billy shelf 30”x10” ... later I will laminate interior of opening with oak strip.

https://www.ikea.com/ca/fr/p/billy-tablette-supplementaire-verre-10286752/




Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## aronsonstack

Garfield9988 said:


> Regular Ikea Billy shelf 30”x10” ... later I will laminate interior of opening with oak strip.
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/ca/fr/p/billy-tablette-supplementaire-verre-10286752/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


This all depends on the projector, right? I have a GT5600 and the spread seems to be much wider than that glass can handle. I'll try and figure out exactly what size glass I need.


----------



## ltent

any place to buy this projector in the states or any of the other ust's of this nature?


----------



## aarn

What brand of 3D glasses would you recommend? Where can we buy?

I'll share the following. 

I bought a Telon pet crystal screen. X y screen seems significantly pricier.

I also bought a small TV stand from Wayfair, 6.25" H.

Have yet to test 4k. Full HD looks good even on the wall. I do feel it's a little yellowish, less bright than I would like, But probably better than my Mitsubishi 92". Yes, there is noise, but it goes unnoticed once you start to watch.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

aarn said:


> What brand of 3D glasses would you recommend? Where can we buy?
> 
> I'll share the following.
> 
> I bought a Telon pet crystal screen. X y screen seems significantly pricier.
> 
> I also bought a small TV stand from Wayfair, 6.25" H.
> 
> Have yet to test 4k. Full HD looks good even on the wall. I do feel it's a little yellowish, less bright than I would like, But probably better than my Mitsubishi 92". Yes, there is noise, but it goes unnoticed once you start to watch.


I upgraded from a Mitsubishi 92" too! I installed a brand new bulb before I sold it and the Fengmi is much brighter IMHO. I had them both in the same room for comparison at one point. 

As far as 3D glasses, tere's what I posted in the Xioami Mijia thread (with some edits for clarity):

These have the best color and brightness, but not the greatest looks. I use them for me. Oddly they are the cheapest looking, but best overall.

#1 Goswot 144Hz Rechargeable DLP Active Shutter Eyewear for Optoma Acer Vivitek Dell LG and All The Other DLP-Link Projectors

These look better and are very good, but slightly different color wise. I use these for my family or guests.

#2 BOBLOV Active Shutter 3D Glasses DLP-Link USB Blue Compatible BenQ W1070 W700 Dell DLP Projectors (Black-1 Pack)

I've tested about 5 or 6 different pair with the two above are the best.

If you value light blockage (from periphery of you eye) and the best construction the below will do fine...close to the BOBLOV, but more expensive:

#3 Ultra-Clear HD 144 Hz DLP Link 3D Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for All 3D DLP Projectors - BenQ, Optoma, Dell, Mitsubishi, Samsung, Acer, Vivit

also the new Xpand 105's DLP link are the best glasses you can get (even better than my old Xpand 105's RF) , but they sadly do not work with these projectors


----------



## aarn

Thank you Casey_Bryson. Much appreciated.


----------



## aronsonstack

Garfield9988 said:


> Regular Ikea Billy shelf 30”x10” ... later I will laminate interior of opening with oak strip.
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/ca/fr/p/billy-tablette-supplementaire-verre-10286752/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


How are you liking the Telon screen? I'm itching to get it. Do you think it performs well during the day?


----------



## aarn

i just installed telon 120" (by myself, need help for a few steps!). not difficult but the Instruction manual is not very useful. I watched a YouTube clip. 

The first big difference I observe is that as compared with a wall it is very bright, so much so that i want to turn brightness down a little bit. This thing is also WAY better than my Mitsu 92" DLP and probably most of the 1080p LED TVs. It performs not as well in the daylight, but it still looks goods. So i say the screen does make a difference.

It is a little difficult to align the screen with the projected image. But the eight point thing helps a lot.


----------



## aarn

Casey_Bryson said:


> As far as 3D glasses, tere's what I posted in the Xioami Mijia thread (with some edits for clarity):
> 
> These have the best color and brightness, but not the greatest looks. I use them for me. Oddly they are the cheapest looking, but best overall.
> 
> #1 Goswot 144Hz Rechargeable DLP Active Shutter Eyewear for Optoma Acer Vivitek Dell LG and All The Other DLP-Link Projectors
> 
> These look better and are very good, but slightly different color wise. I use these for my family or guests.
> 
> #2 BOBLOV Active Shutter 3D Glasses DLP-Link USB Blue Compatible BenQ W1070 W700 Dell DLP Projectors (Black-1 Pack)
> 
> I've tested about 5 or 6 different pair with the two above are the best.
> 
> If you value light blockage (from periphery of you eye) and the best construction the below will do fine...close to the BOBLOV, but more expensive:
> 
> #3 Ultra-Clear HD 144 Hz DLP Link 3D Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for All 3D DLP Projectors - BenQ, Optoma, Dell, Mitsubishi, Samsung, Acer, Vivit
> 
> also the new Xpand 105's DLP link are the best glasses you can get (even better than my old Xpand 105's RF) , but they sadly do not work with these projectors


I tried all three and reach the same conclusion. Goswot is the best and ironically the most affordable. You could get three pairs from Amazon. BOBLOV is the second. Ultra-Clear is not good and I returned it.


----------



## Marc Streeter

Dat Bui said:


> Hi Disco74,
> 
> 
> I've had the Fengmi for over a month now and it's been performing very well. I've also installed the english GUI by forum member spocky12.
> 
> If you have very little to no light in your cinema room then your screen will be just fine. ie. you won't need an ALR screen. Personally, i think the major issue with this unit is the fan noise. I like to turn up the volume a bit so for most movies it's not that noticeable but it's very noticeable in quiet scenes. Like a few minutes in to Blade Runner 2049. I sit about 3.5m from the projector and i can hear the fans clearly. I'll probably replace the fans later on when its warranty ends.
> 
> Also, I had a friend calibrate the unit for me and we found that by default it was way too cool so had to turn the blue down a bit and the red up a bit. Your unit may turn out different though


I'm having issues with my unit. Have you been able to test your unit with a 4k test pattern to check if it actually outputs a 4k image?


----------



## disco74

Marc Streeter said:


> I'm having issues with my unit. Have you been able to test your unit with a 4k test pattern to check if it actually outputs a 4k image?


Have you enabled HDMI 2.0 on your projector?


----------



## Marc Streeter

*Fengmi 4K is not 4k*



Mathieu pasquet said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone else been having issues with 4k playback? I cant seem to get 4k working at all.
> Using a pixel matrix test pattern in the pictures app, I just get a uniform grey....Am I missing something here?



I'm having the same issue. I attempted to get my projector to actually project a 4k image and it fails all test patterns. I hardly consider looking at test patterns but the image being projected from the Fengmi 4k projector just seems hardly 1080p due to blur ( I think ). Someone else here was considering selling their 4k OLED and keeping this. Um no. Don't do that. The picture from an OLED 4k screen is going to blow this out of the water (even with the smaller image, sadly). It's basically a waste to spend anything on the Fengmi 4k projector because, well, it doesn't display 4k (and I don't think it even qualifies for faux-k). This is on top of the image being blurry. Seriously, I've had a better 1080p experience than the current "4k" experience I'm enduring.

I attempted to get Alibaba to refund and you can guess how that went.

Enjoy These comparison videos https://imgur.com/a/Bt42kzW

FENGMI "4k"










vs Actual 4k from an OLED TV


----------



## Marc Streeter

disco74 said:


> Have you enabled HDMI 2.0 on your projector?


Not sure where that option is enabled. That would be hilarious if that wasn't enabled by default. Care to share?


----------



## disco74

Marc Streeter said:


> Not sure where that option is enabled. That would be hilarious if that wasn't enabled by default. Care to share?


you need to be on an HDMI source. Short press the button that has 3 lines then move down to 'playback settings' and click it.
Now scroll down to 'HDMI 2.0' and click. Now click 'On'


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Marc Streeter said:


> I'm having the same issue. I attempted to get my projector to actually project a 4k image and it fails all test patterns. I hardly consider looking at test patterns but the image being projected from the Fengmi 4k projector just seems hardly 1080p due to blur ( I think ). Someone else here was considering selling their 4k OLED and keeping this. Um no. Don't do that. The picture from an OLED 4k screen is going to blow this out of the water (even with the smaller image, sadly). It's basically a waste to spend anything on the Fengmi 4k projector because, well, it doesn't display 4k (and I don't think it even qualifies for faux-k). This is on top of the image being blurry. Seriously, I've had a better 1080p experience than the current "4k" experience I'm enduring.
> 
> I attempted to get Alibaba to refund and you can guess how that went.
> 
> Enjoy These comparison videos https://imgur.com/a/Bt42kzW
> 
> FENGMI "4k"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs Actual 4k from an OLED TV


Not sure what's going on here, but there's a big difference between 1080p and 2160p on mine. I'll try the same test pattern on mine and my TCL 65R17 to see what I get. I also have the Spears and Munsil UHD HDR disc as well.


----------



## Marc Streeter

*Fengmi 4K is not 4kMi 4k projector is still faux-k*



Casey_Bryson said:


> Not sure what's going on here, but there's a big difference between 1080p and 2160p on mine. I'll try the same test pattern on mine and my TCL 65R17 to see what I get. I also have the Spears and Munsil UHD HDR disc as well.


Ok so first many thanks to disco74. I was able to improve the image. It's still not 4k, but meh I'm done venting for the day.


Here's a preview of me focusing my newly faux-k set up. Any hints about getting this to work with an Xbox One X? It only seems to work with my laptop and AppleTV. Bleh.










The video I'm using is from Youtube


----------



## Jeffrey Hsi

Help with Screen Flicker!

Hi, I have a Fengmi 4k projector. I was able to root and install Mi Projectivity tools perfectly fine. Everything was great but recently my projector has been having screen flickering on all inputs, although not on the main projector screen. Has this happened to anyone else? I've tried switching HDMI cables, and I've tried different devices, from my Roku to my Shield to my PS3. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've also already switched over to HDMI 2.0.


----------



## magnification

aarn said:


> I tried all three and reach the same conclusion. Goswot is the best and ironically the most affordable. You could get three pairs from Amazon. BOBLOV is the second. Ultra-Clear is not good and I returned it.


What happened with the Ultra-Clear?

I use Ultra-Clear most of the time for my Benq W1070. When I first bought my projector back in early 2016, I bought a pair of Estar glasses. They were nice. The problem with that company's 3D glasses, which I forgot to pay attention to that, is that they used a proprietary usb charger cable. They seemed to have suffered for that proprietary route. They no long offer 3D glasses. So if something happens to the cables, I'm in trouble.

I wanted two more pair in case of company visits and wanted to try different brands. I settled for the Ultra-Clear based on the price and reviews and the non propitiatory usb connection (standard usb it uses). To this day I chose them mostly over the Estar. They fit me better and there is no difference between viewing quality from the Estar and they were cheaper than Estar.


----------



## Marc Streeter

*dare to do better*

I would greatly appreciate someone able to post their settings and companion image/video that shows they can get better quality out of the Fengmi than I am getting.


----------



## gunhedz

Marc Streeter said:


> Ok so first many thanks to disco74. I was able to improve the image. It's still not 4k, but meh I'm done venting for the day[/URL].
> 
> 
> Here's a preview of me focusing my newly faux-k set up. Any hints about getting this to work with an Xbox One X? It only seems to work with my laptop and AppleTV. Bleh.
> 
> 
> The video I'm using is from Youtube


Please make sure that you are using a player or app that is capable of displaying true 4k from youtube! 

it is not always given that if you play 4k from youtube, you get 4k.

e.g. the Youtube App on an AppleTV 4K is not able to display 4k, but 1080p instead.

the same is with the default youtube app on my Xiaomi.
I had to install this one ( smartyoutubetv.github.io ) and then select the 4k quality version for every video.
Only then I am getting real 4k from youtube.

regards


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Jeffrey Hsi said:


> Help with Screen Flicker!
> 
> Hi, I have a Fengmi 4k projector. I was able to root and install Mi Projectivity tools perfectly fine. Everything was great but recently my projector has been having screen flickering on all inputs, although not on the main projector screen. Has this happened to anyone else? I've tried switching HDMI cables, and I've tried different devices, from my Roku to my Shield to my PS3. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've also already switched over to HDMI 2.0.


I get flickering every once in a while, but only when I force 4K via the Mi Projectivity tools . I've learned you can switch it back to 1080p and then back to 4K to fix it. I haven't seen this brought up on the XDA boards, but that's the fix. I use my Roku Ultra for my "Smart TV" needs so having the Android TV at 4K is of no use.


----------



## Marc Streeter

*Not all Youtubes are equal*



gunhedz said:


> Please make sure that you are using a player or app that is capable of displaying true 4k from youtube!
> 
> it is not always given that if you play 4k from youtube, you get 4k.
> 
> e.g. the Youtube App on an AppleTV 4K is not able to display 4k, but 1080p instead.
> 
> the same is with the default youtube app on my Xiaomi.
> I had to install this one ( smartyoutubetv.github.io ) and then select the 4k quality version for every video.
> Only then I am getting real 4k from youtube.
> 
> regards


Very true, the AppleTV does not currently support Youtube 4k clips (I believe due to Apple snubbing Google's video format). When I enabled the HDMI 2.0 setting that was mentioned, I started having problems with my Xbox One X (which I had been using). If you recall my initial posting, where it shows a completely grey circle, that is due to the Xbox not playing as nicely with the projector as it does with my OLED television (or vice versa, I don't know which one is at fault for not autodetecting that HDMI 2.0 is available and should be utilized -- I also have some hate for the non-intuitive nature of the Xbox, but I digress again) because the Xbox still was displaying at 1080p even though Xbox settings showed that 4k resolutions were supported(I had to do a little setting dance to get the xbox to display 4k at all on the Fengmi projector - but let it be known that you can't just unplug one 4k source and switch it to another 4k source on the Xbox). 

The second post (with the focusing video) is my laptop that is outputting the 4k image through a browser that supports the 4k resolution from YouTube. I have since gotten my Xbox to display faux-k through the FengMi projector for a couple minutes. It shows the same artifacts that I posted in the image where I'm focussing (ie not true 4k but better than the 1080p indiscernible grey that I posted), but it has another issue now (which may explain why 4K isn't turned on by default -- I mean why wouldn't 4k be enabled on a 4k projector by default?) - it loses signal or overheats? I don't know how to describe it. It flickers with a graphical artifact and then turns black. It's as if it can't handle processing 4k video for long. If I switch it back to 1080p it doesn't show this issue. I'm going to test it with my AppleTV to see if the same issue arrises (mainly because the Xbox has given me problems in other places and I wouldn't be surprised that two fickle machines make the experience as bad as it is).

I know it sounds like I'm moving the goal posts on my critique of this projector. I have had it less than a month, and used it very lightly. I'm just finding out bugs as I turn on different options. I kinda think that turning on 4k with a 4k projector is...somewhat suspicious.

I don't know how you're installing apps from GitHub - I have not rooted the FengMi - it's basically stock.


----------



## disco74

I play my xbox one X for hours using this projector.
I did used to get dropouts though.
Are you using an AV receiver to send signals to both a tv and projector?
I think I had to change some setting on the xbox to stop the dropouts.
I will let you know what my settings are after this New Years bollox is over and done with
btw happy new year everyone lol


----------



## Marc Streeter

disco74 said:


> Are you using an AV receiver to send signals to both a tv and projector?


Hey disco74 thank you for the offer - very much appreciated. Currently I'm plugging the Xbox One X directly to the projector.


----------



## aarn

with panasonic ub420 and denon x3500, playing 4k content, i was only able to get 4k 24p, but not 4k 60p. i tried connecting the fengmi directly and passthrough. does anybody have the same issue?


----------



## tuber80

aarn said:


> with panasonic ub420 and denon x3500, playing 4k content, i was only able to get 4k 24p, but not 4k 60p. i tried connecting the fengmi directly and passthrough. does anybody have the same issue?



I'm having a similar, but different issue. I'm using a 1st gen Roku Ultra and can get it to register as 4k60, but cannot get 4k60 HDR to work. I can however get 4k30 HDR to work though in the settings, but the netflix app on the roku will only play HD. Haven't tried amazon prime yet.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

tuber80 said:


> I'm having a similar, but different issue. I'm using a 1st gen Roku Ultra and can get it to register as 4k60, but cannot get 4k60 HDR to work. I can however get 4k30 HDR to work though in the settings, but the netflix app on the roku will only play HD. Haven't tried amazon prime yet.


I was able to get 4K HDR @ 60hz working on my 1st gen Roku Ultra. I would try a different cable (8K and shorter than 10feet just be on the safe side) and make sure you've got the latest version of software for your ROKU. I've had a lot of issues resolved with 8K HDMI cables. I used to routinely get 2.2 erros and video drop out with other 4K certified high speed cables.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Marc Streeter said:


> Ok so first many thanks to disco74. I was able to improve the image. It's still not 4k, but meh I'm done venting for the day.
> 
> 
> Here's a preview of me focusing my newly faux-k set up. Any hints about getting this to work with an Xbox One X? It only seems to work with my laptop and AppleTV. Bleh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video I'm using is from Youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlLFOrWvY_M


I got similar results on my PC and Roku Ultra using that youtube vid, but I wouldn't use that test as a good example of what it really means because no one watches test images. 

Here are the "Microscope" pics I used in my decision to buy the Fengmi 4K cinema knowing it was using a .47 DLP chip with XPR/e-shift


----------



## disco74

Marc Streeter said:


> Hey disco74 thank you for the offer - very much appreciated. Currently I'm plugging the Xbox One X directly to the projector.


Here are the setting on my xbox one x


----------



## Casey_Bryson

If anyone doubts the quality of a 4K HDR image that you can get out of this projector and other UST's like it, here are some pics ( wide shot, normal distance, and close-up) from the Irishman that just floored me when I saw it...and that's a streaming source (Netflix)!






























BTW The Joker also has some amazing 4K HDR images that can't be missed!


----------



## tuber80

Casey_Bryson said:


> I was able to get 4K HDR @ 60hz working on my 1st gen Roku Ultra. I would try a different cable (8K and shorter than 10feet just be on the safe side) and make sure you've got the latest version of software for your ROKU. I've had a lot of issues resolved with 8K HDMI cables. I used to routinely get 2.2 erros and video drop out with other 4K certified high speed cables.



Thanks Casey. I ordered some 6 foot cables from Amazon. Hopefully they do the trick.


----------



## Marc Streeter

*What's in a name?*



Casey_Bryson said:


> I got similar results on my PC and Roku Ultra using that youtube vid, but I wouldn't use that test as a good example of what it really means because no one watches test images.


Thank you for confirming that for me, Casey. It is good to hear that I'm not the only one experiencing the issue. As far as importance in the grand scheme of visual clarity: it doesn't cause me to lose sleep 😁. It still looks good - but hey (as long as being pedantic isn't a sin), so does 1080p. Faux-k can look better than 1080p. No one is debating that either. My argument is the Fengmi 4k projector is not 4K - even though the specs it publishes claim it as such. That is what test patterns like the one I shared are for, because eyeballing is shaky ground on which to base spec's (or to judge whether the purchased goods filled the bill). To be clearer, the Fengmi cinema 4k projector is not 4K as it does not produce a native resolution of 3840*2160 - it is faux-k though. 

What does faux-k mean? Only that it's not 4K. There is less clarity to what faux-k means compared to when 1080i was still for sale. Which means that many different visual representations would qualify as faux-k. So any images that could be shown of what faux-k is compared to 4K representation really muddy the conversation. They could be representative of the difference between what Fengmi 4k (faux-k) projectors display vs the real deal, but, because there is no standard for faux-k, you still may be getting less than you expect. Fengmi should simply update their documentation because as it stands, they are misrepresenting their product. 



Casey_Bryson said:


> Here are the "Microscope" pics I used in my decision to buy the Fengmi 4K cinema knowing it was using a .47 DLP chip with XPR/e-shift


You are right, at certain sizes/distances 4K output is indiscernible from 1080p/720P/480P. It is, however, not unusual to fall with in the threshold of being able to differentiate between the images, especially when projected (isn't larger displays the reason you're buying a projector after all?)










Seems like, for most people projecting 80+, a microscope is not needed.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Marc Streeter said:


> Thank you for confirming that for me, Casey. It is good to hear that I'm not the only one experiencing the issue. As far as importance in the grand scheme of visual clarity: it doesn't cause me to lose sleep 😁. It still looks good - but hey (as long as being pedantic isn't a sin), so does 1080p. Faux-k can look better than 1080p. No one is debating that either. My argument is the Fengmi 4k projector is not 4K - even though the specs it publishes claim it as such. That is what test patterns like the one I shared are for, because eyeballing is shaky ground on which to base spec's (or to judge whether the purchased goods filled the bill). To be clearer, the Fengmi cinema 4k projector is not 4K as it does not produce a native resolution of 3840*2160 - it is faux-k though.
> 
> What does faux-k mean? Only that it's not 4K. There is less clarity to what faux-k means compared to when 1080i was still for sale. Which means that many different visual representations would qualify as faux-k. So any images that could be shown of what faux-k is compared to 4K representation really muddy the conversation. They could be representative of the difference between what Fengmi 4k (faux-k) projectors display vs the real deal, but, because there is no standard for faux-k, you still may be getting less than you expect. Fengmi should simply update their documentation because as it stands, they are misrepresenting their product.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, at certain sizes/distances 4K output is indiscernible from 1080p/720P/480P. It is, however, not unusual to fall with in the threshold of being able to differentiate between the images, especially when projected (isn't larger displays the reason you're buying a projector after all?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like, for most people projecting 80+, a microscope is not needed.



I used to be in the camp of calling it for what it is...not quite 4k, but look at what is happening in the 8K realm...it's a mess. I've got a true 4K set at 65" and any day of the week I'll take my 120" faux-k screen over it. There has been a lot of discussion over viewing distances and all that, but I sit way closer than most and I the image doesn't start to break down until I get closer than 7' feet. I really like the IMAX-big-immersive experience. I think some of those view distance charts are garbage and have been for a while. Even at 10 feet I can see a huge difference on a 65" screen that those charts say I shouldn't be able to see. This was true with 1080P too...same with 480p...a lot of those charts are bogus. I don't have better than 20/20 vision either. Maybe I'm reading/or interpreting it wrong. I'm not going to go there and we've probably gone back on forth on this too much. *But you know what is really going to blow your mind....

THIS:
*










Don't ask me how or why, but it sure does look like it's resolving 4K ;-) I think it's just youtube and the fact that test patterns aren't really accurate on that platform, but still funny. 

Just wait till you see my faux-4k 3D pics. I finally got full HD 3D (frame packed full SBS) working via MadVR and upscaled it from 1080p to 2160p and I compared it with a UHD blu-ray (Alita was the content) and man if I could barely see the difference. I FINALLY have 3D on par with the AMC Prime and IMAX 3D I'm so accustomed to and I'm happy as a kid on Christmas!!! Is it 4K3D? More to come on that...(pics, screen shot comparisons, etc...)

For now just say it with me: WTF???

EDIT: This thread is a good read on the how's and why- *What Constitutes 4K?* https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...-usd-msrp/2939832-what-constitutes-4k-14.html


----------



## Someguywhotypes

Hello, I just made an account to comment in this thread. I picked up the fengmi 4k ust projector and got it set up last week with a 100" ALR screen from Telon on Alibaba. 

Really loving this thing, but I have a concern. Similar to another poster I cannot get the projector to run at 60hz from my PC.

I'm powering it from a Zotac Nvidia geforce GTX 1070 card from the HDMI 2.0 port. The projector defaults to 30hz. I went into Nvidia control panel and made a custom resolution for 60hz, but the screen just goes dark at that frequency. I tried stepping Hz by Hz until it stopped working. Currently it runs at 47hz but no picture at 48hz or above. 
Changing HDMI port on the projector makes no difference. I was using a 10ft HDMI 2.0 cable and saw the discussion about it being the cable and did some googling and saw others recommend a better cable for similar issues with other tvs. 

Today I picked up a 3ft HDMI 2.1 8k cable from Canada Computer. It made no difference. Still works at 47hz and doesn't work at 48hzband above. I have not tried playing with any other timing settings in Nvidia control because I do not know where to start. 

I have no other 4k 60hz sources to test in order to rule out the video card being the problem. I have a Nvidia Shield pro on the way, I will try it when it arrives next week. My goal is to ultimately use the shield for the projector so fingers crossed it works. If I can't get this thing to run at 60hz I will be very disappointed and may try to return it. I know with the high input lag it's not the perfect gaming screen, but if I can't even get it to run at 60hz that really kills even casual gaming. 

Can anyone confirm that they are running the screen at 4k 60hz from a windows 10pc?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

I have no problems gaming on my windows 10 pc at 4k 60 hz in HDR but it took some doing to get there.

The sad thing is that it's probably still your cable. I went through 4 or 5 brands before I found some worthy, but 8k cables should have done the trick.

Here's the ones I use:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07WSPFM7X?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07XJMDBS9?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07K7XHM3R?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

The caivov's are the nicest cables I've seen for the price. Since I switched to these cables from 4 or 5 other 4k certified high speed cables I've had zero issues. 


If it's not the cable it could be your source. If you don't have another source to test with (roku, ATV, etc...) I'd venture it's your settings or driver. 

Try with a low setting of 8-bit and 4:2:0 and if successful ramp it up from there. Keep at it and you'll get there. 👍


----------



## Someguywhotypes

That seems too strange. If a cable is rated as an "8k" hdmi 2.1 cable it should have the bandwidth to deal with anything that a pair of HDMI 2.0 ports can get up to?

One thing that makes me think it's not as simple as it being the cable is that it stopped responding at 48hz no matter what cable I use, wouldn't I at least see some variation in where it stops working if I try different cables? I'm hoping it's just my source, I will have another one to try in the next couple of days. 

I'm using the "iCAN Premium HDMI V2.1 Cable, Certified, W/Ethernet, 3D, 10K @120Hz, 48Gbps, Dynamic HDR, eARC, Game Mode VRR, M/M, 1M, Gold (C18052110)" Cable purchased from Canada Computers.


----------



## Someguywhotypes

Good news! I solved it. There is a setting which must be enabled in order to output 4k 60hz.

For anyone else having this problem: connect to an input source, press the menu button on the remote, scroll down to HDMI 2.0, and turn it to on. 

All good as soon as I toggled that, I'm now getting 4k 60hz on my Nvidia Shield pro.


----------



## aarn

glad for you. i bought some new cables, still on the way. 
By the way, where and how do you check whether it is 4k60p? i have denon x3500 and Panasonic ub420


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Ahhh..thought you had already tried enabling HDMI 2.0. Like others have said it really should default to that and I can't think of any reason it would be at 1.4 as a default; it causes more harm than not.

Unfortunately there's no where on the projector to see input signal even with root and the mi projector tools. However you can usually see it from the source and your Denon receiver will show it under "Information" in the setup menu. I believe it's under General settings.

It's pretty amazing how this is a second generation product and it's still missing some basic features. If they had them and addressed a few small issues they could own the market at a fraction of the price. For now we just have to deal with them or pay double/quadruple the price. It's crazy.


----------



## Kromasm

Hi everyone !

Does anyone know the type and number of fans on this projector?
I saw on another topic about a Xiaomi UST projector that someone managed to change the original ones.

Xiaomi mi ultra short 5000 ansi lumens laser projector

3 FANs : NoisBlockers M8-S3

Sorry I don't have enough posts to write links...

What do you think about that ?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Kromasm said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> Does anyone know the type and number of fans on this projector?
> I saw on another topic about a Xiaomi UST projector that someone managed to change the original ones.
> 
> Xiaomi mi ultra short 5000 ansi lumens laser projector
> 
> 3 FANs : NoisBlockers M8-S3
> 
> Sorry I don't have enough posts to write links...
> 
> What do you think about that ?


Everything I've read said that even if you replace the fans it's not them that's creating the higher db noise; It's the color wheel. The color wheel speed can be modified in the engineering menu, but that's not something you want to touch for obvious reasons.


----------



## Kromasm

Casey_Bryson said:


> Everything I've read said that even if you replace the fans it's not them that's creating the higher db noise; It's the color wheel. The color wheel speed can be modified in the engineering menu, but that's not something you want to touch for obvious reasons.


Ok thank you for your comment. I wish the noise will not too much annoy me !


----------



## Someguywhotypes

I checked the display frequency at the source. On my windows 10 PC and on the Nvidia Shield. 

I was losing my mind until I found the HDMI 2.0 setting. I checked everything. I googled every combination of terms that I could think of to try to see if anyone had the same issue. I was dreading the thought of needing to buy more cables to test, haha.


----------



## aarn

I still could not get 4k 60p. I turned on HDMI 2.0 in the projector. I was able to set 4k 60p in the Panasonic ub420 with the new cable. I tried connecting the Panny directly to the projector instead of through Denon x3500 avr. I tried playing Martian and Revelant. HDR is on. Still, I only got 4k 24p in BT2020. Not sure why.


----------



## cdakingtamudo

Hello everyone. 

I recently bought Fengmi 4K and mostly happy with it. No disturbing noise or any other problem. But I want to ask something. Please give me advice. 

I am using these color settings generally:

Brightness: 48
Contrast: 42
Saturation: 40
Sharpness: 50
Hue: 52
Dynamic color: On
Dynamic contrast: On
Red Gain: 981
Green Gain: 897

I don’t know what to change when watching HDR. I know I have to enable HDMI 2.0. But other than that can someone suggest me HDR content settings I can use? 

Also I understand from you that in order to use 4K 60hz hdr content without problem I need to buy 8K HDMI cables right?

Thank you in advance


----------



## cdakingtamudo

cdakingtamudo said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I recently bought Fengmi 4K and mostly happy with it. No disturbing noise or any other problem. But I want to ask something. Please give me advice.
> 
> I am using these color settings generally:
> 
> Brightness: 48
> Contrast: 42
> Saturation: 40
> Sharpness: 50
> Hue: 52
> Dynamic color: On
> Dynamic contrast: On
> Red Gain: 981
> Green Gain: 897
> 
> I don’t know what to change when watching HDR. I know I have to enable HDMI 2.0. But other than that can someone suggest me HDR content settings I can use?
> 
> Also I understand from you that in order to use 4K 60hz hdr content without problem I need to buy 8K HDMI cables right?
> 
> Thank you in advance


I forgot to write blue gain 🙂 it is 883


----------



## Garfield9988

Hi,

Did try to play 3D movie on my fengmi + Telon 120 "
+ xiaomi 3D GLASS model « fm3dg2 » dlp link 
+ Apple TV 4K + Plex server without success.

The file is a .mkv half SBS.

The glass try for 2-3 sec to synchronize « flicker »and stop after that without showing any success 3D.

My projector is in 3D mode.

Did try Apple TV setting in 4k hdr 60hz , 1080p hdr 60hz and 50 hz and many more without success.

Also did try to connect directly with my Macbook pro 2012 and HDMI cable.

Any suggestion ? Need a specific HDMI cable ?? 

Does the PS4 have 3D support?

Thanks
Mart


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

aarn said:


> I still could not get 4k 60p. I turned on HDMI 2.0 in the projector. I was able to set 4k 60p in the Panasonic ub420 with the new cable. I tried connecting the Panny directly to the projector instead of through Denon x3500 avr. I tried playing Martian and Revelant. HDR is on. Still, I only got 4k 24p in BT2020. Not sure why.


try another source if you have one.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

cdakingtamudo said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I recently bought Fengmi 4K and mostly happy with it. No disturbing noise or any other problem. But I want to ask something. Please give me advice.
> 
> I am using these color settings generally:
> 
> Brightness: 48
> Contrast: 42
> Saturation: 40
> Sharpness: 50
> Hue: 52
> Dynamic color: On
> Dynamic contrast: On
> Red Gain: 981
> Green Gain: 897
> 
> I don’t know what to change when watching HDR. I know I have to enable HDMI 2.0. But other than that can someone suggest me HDR content settings I can use?
> 
> Also I understand from you that in order to use 4K 60hz hdr content without problem I need to buy 8K HDMI cables right?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Usually you don't have to mess with Hue and I wouldn't touch it unless you're using a blue filter and a calibration disk. I'd try RGB before you go that route. 

Your saturation seems low, but it depends on the content and source. The Ratio of red gain seems high compared to green and blue, but it could just be your unit; normally there is about 100 pts difference between all three. 

Are you feeding it HDR and SDR? If so you should see a big difference in reds when Dynamic color is on or off. I have to leave it off for HDR otherwise the image is too green and vice versa for SDR.

You don't have to buy 8K for 4K60hz, but it's better to spend a few more bucks and not deal with the headache of cables rated for lower bandwidth, but not being up to spec.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Garfield9988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did try to play 3D movie on my fengmi + Telon 120 "
> + xiaomi 3D GLASS model « fm3dg2 » dlp link
> + Apple TV 4K + Plex server without success.
> 
> The file is a .mkv half SBS.
> 
> The glass try for 2-3 sec to synchronize « flicker »and stop after that without showing any success 3D.
> 
> My projector is in 3D mode.
> 
> Did try Apple TV setting in 4k hdr 60hz , 1080p hdr 60hz and 50 hz and many more without success.
> 
> Also did try to connect directly with my Macbook pro 2012 and HDMI cable.
> 
> Any suggestion ? Need a specific HDMI cable ??
> 
> Does the PS4 have 3D support?
> 
> Thanks
> Mart
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


I bought clones of the same glasses (fm3dg2) and they didn't block out the green when in 3D mode so the blacks were green; this is usually a sign of bad sync. It doesn't surprise me that they don't work that well as it's probably the same manufacturer and a quality control issue that we both experienced. 

I'd try the Goswot's or it's clones that I mentioned. Much better glasses.


----------



## cdakingtamudo

Casey_Bryson said:


> cdakingtamudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I recently bought Fengmi 4K and mostly happy with it. No disturbing noise or any other problem. But I want to ask something. Please give me advice.
> 
> I am using these color settings generally:
> 
> Brightness: 48
> Contrast: 42
> Saturation: 40
> Sharpness: 50
> Hue: 52
> Dynamic color: On
> Dynamic contrast: On
> Red Gain: 981
> Green Gain: 897
> 
> I donâ€™️t know what to change when watching HDR. I know I have to enable HDMI 2.0. But other than that can someone suggest me HDR content settings I can use?
> 
> Also I understand from you that in order to use 4K 60hz hdr content without problem I need to buy 8K HDMI cables right?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Usually you don't have to mess with Hue and I wouldn't touch it unless you're using a blue filter and a calibration disk. I'd try RGB before you go that route.
> 
> Your saturation seems low, but it depends on the content and source. The Ratio of red gain seems high compared to green and blue, but it could just be your unit; normally there is about 100 pts difference between all three.
> 
> Are you feeding it HDR and SDR? If so you should see a big difference in reds when Dynamic color is on or off. I have to leave it off for HDR otherwise the image is too green and vice versa for SDR.
> 
> You don't have to buy 8K for 4K60hz, but it's better to spend a few more bucks and not deal with the headache of cables rated for lower bandwidth, but not being up to spec.
Click to expand...



Thank you for your answer. I am using Apple TV 4K as a source. I am new to all these calibration stuff. How can i try RGB?

-Do you mind if you can share your picture settings with me? Both SDR and HDR? I can try different settings to choose for myself

-Also I am waiting for my silverticket 135” grey screen to be delivered. These settings is for wall. Maybe I need to change them after using it with screen. I can try a calibration disc

-Yes there is some difference in reds when turning on and off dynamic color. 

-I will try 8K cables definitely


----------



## Is4x

Hello everyone, my rojector is on it way. It had root. Can anyone say worth it stay on root or recover stock firmware and take OTA update?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

cdakingtamudo said:


> Thank you for your answer. I am using Apple TV 4K as a source. I am new to all these calibration stuff. How can i try RGB?
> 
> -Do you mind if you can share your picture settings with me? Both SDR and HDR? I can try different settings to choose for myself
> 
> -Also I am waiting for my silverticket 135” grey screen to be delivered. These settings is for wall. Maybe I need to change them after using it with screen. I can try a calibration disc
> 
> -Yes there is some difference in reds when turning on and off dynamic color.
> 
> -I will try 8K cables definitely


EDIT: Forgot to respond that RGB is your Red, Green, and Blue gain under Custom Color. Defaults are 1024 for each value which tend to produce a cool, blue picture. 

Once you get your screen you'll need to make some minor adjustments. Check back a few pages in this thread and you'll find my settings. Usually only the brightness and contrast need to be adjusted based on the nits (1000, 4000, 10000) the HDR content was mastered for. Oh and turn off Dynamic Color for HDR of course.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Is4x said:


> Hello everyone, my rojector is on it way. It had root. Can anyone say worth it stay on root or recover stock firmware and take OTA update?


Stay on root and get the latest MiProjectivity tools. I can't think of a single valid reason to go back once rooted.


----------



## Is4x

Casey_Bryson said:


> Stay on root and get the latest MiProjectivity tools. I can't think of a single valid reason to go back once rooted.


Did you install the latest OTA update Before rooting? Or you installed root at moment when you got your projector?


----------



## cdakingtamudo

Casey_Bryson said:


> cdakingtamudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your answer. I am using Apple TV 4K as a source. I am new to all these calibration stuff. How can i try RGB?
> 
> -Do you mind if you can share your picture settings with me? Both SDR and HDR? I can try different settings to choose for myself
> 
> -Also I am waiting for my silverticket 135â€ grey screen to be delivered. These settings is for wall. Maybe I need to change them after using it with screen. I can try a calibration disc
> 
> -Yes there is some difference in reds when turning on and off dynamic color.
> 
> -I will try 8K cables definitely
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to respond that RGB is your Red, Green, and Blue gain under Custom Color. Defaults are 1024 for each value which tend to produce a cool, blue picture.
> 
> Once you get your screen you'll need to make some minor adjustments. Check back a few pages in this thread and you'll find my settings. Usually only the brightness and contrast need to be adjusted based on the nits (1000, 4000, 10000) the HDR content was mastered for. Oh and turn off Dynamic Color for HDR of course.
Click to expand...

Ok, will try. Thank you


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Is4x said:


> Did you install the latest OTA update Before rooting? Or you installed root at moment when you got your projector?


I did the latest OTA before rooting. There was some discussion on the XDA boards that one of the older versions had a higher lumen output for the A300 which would theorectically extend itself to the Fengmi and Mijia versions, but in practice this was not the case. I tried it (the portion of it that Spocky said that was changed) and I didn't see any differences after going back and forth. I think the calibration files for the color is the only thing that improved between the versions. I didn't notice anything different either way.


----------



## disco74

I just wanted to thank Casey_Bryson for posting his picture settings.
I have been a little underwhelmed by my projector recently but I used his settings and now I think it looks great.


----------



## aerodynamics

@Casey_Bryson or anyone else with this projector:

I just ordered one of these to replace a 1080p Viewsonic PX800HD. Looking forward to the resolution bump. I plan to root the OS to lower the input lag for gaming. Just wondering how stable/reliable the Fengmi has been so far, whether rooted or not? One thing I really like about the Viewsonic is that it has been rock solid. It's the only thing in my entire AV setup that has never given me problems. I fire it up and it never glitches, freezes, has sync issues, never have to power cycle, etc. It just works.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

disco74 said:


> I just wanted to thank Casey_Bryson for posting his picture settings.
> I have been a little underwhelmed by my projector recently but I used his settings and now I think it looks great.


Glad the settings worked out for you Disco'

I'm always tinkering with my settings based on content and find myself lowering my Saturation from 63 to 58. 

Something I haven't mentioned is that with 
HDR content mastered around 10000 nits you have to drop the brightness and contrast each 5 to 10 notches. If mastered around 4000 then I just drop the contrast 5 to 10. Most content is mastered around 1000 and I find myself bumping up the brightness and contrast 5 or 10.

Before I bought the projector I thought having to adjust the settings so much would drive me crazy, but I've found that I get a little more precision this way than with my TCL 6 series that has a million memory settings for Dolby Vision, HDR, etc...Plus I've since bought a Harmony Elite that I use macros with to make those 5 to 10 adjustments with a single press of a button.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

aerodynamics said:


> @Casey_Bryson or anyone else with this projector:
> 
> I just ordered one of these to replace a 1080p Viewsonic PX800HD. Looking forward to the resolution bump. I plan to root the OS to lower the input lag for gaming. Just wondering how stable/reliable the Fengmi has been so far, whether rooted or not? One thing I really like about the Viewsonic is that it has been rock solid. It's the only thing in my entire AV setup that has never given me problems. I fire it up and it never glitches, freezes, has sync issues, never have to power cycle, etc. It just works.


Congrats aerodynamics! I've noticed you started the Optoma P1 thread so this must be a long time coming.

I've had the Fengmi for a little over 6 months and I haven't had any big issues. In that same time I've had two brand new Denon receivers go bad...believe it or not. I am fairly active on most related forum boards and haven't seen any of the Mijia issues make their way over to the Fengmi, but I'm sure there will be DLP chip issues at some point down the line for some since it's bound to happen based on the millions of other products based on the chip. 

Smaller issues I have been able to work around include audio sync issues with pcm/bit stream via the toslink/ fiber port and color space issues in 3D mode. I purchased a receiver to bit stream the audio over HDMI and the color space issues in 3D seem to be mitigated by turning the 3D off and on again or feeding it a 4K signal for 3D...more to come on the 4K bit.

Another small thing that hasn't been mentioned anywhere (and maybe I'm the only one seeing it, but I doubt it) is the exhaust heat that blocks the light to the screen briefly. It is best seen on a white image. I hardly ever notice it in normal viewing but it's there. 

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## disco74

Casey_Bryson said:


> Glad the settings worked out for you Disco'
> 
> I'm always tinkering with my settings based on content and find myself lowering my Saturation from 63 to 58.
> 
> Something I haven't mentioned is that with
> HDR content mastered around 10000 nits you have to drop the brightness and contrast each 5 to 10 notches. If mastered around 4000 then I just drop the contrast 5 to 10. Most content is mastered around 1000 and I find myself bumping up the brightness and contrast 5 or 10.
> 
> Before I bought the projector I thought having to adjust the settings so much would drive me crazy, but I've found that I get a little more precision this way than with my TCL 6 series that has a million memory settings for Dolby Vision, HDR, etc...Plus I've since bought a Harmony Elite that I use macros with to make those 5 to 10 adjustments with a single press of a button.


May I ask how you managed to program the Fengmi to your Logitech remote. Mine could not find the manufacturer so I could not set it up?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Use "Nvidia Shield" for the Fengmi projector. It shares many of the same control commands for the Harmony remote.


----------



## disco74

Casey_Bryson said:


> Use "Nvidia Shield" for the Fengmi projector. It shares many of the same control commands for the Harmony remote.


cheers buddy. ill give it a shot


----------



## Encrypton

I have a unstable image once using HDMI connection to my projector. No root, HDMI 2.0 cable in use, connected to Xbox One X or PC. 

https://youtu.be/MrZTrjdcrHU

Could you please help on how to solve it?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Encrypton said:


> I have a unstable image once using HDMI connection to my projector. No root, HDMI 2.0 cable in use, connected to Xbox One X or PC.
> 
> https://youtu.be/MrZTrjdcrHU
> 
> Could you please help on how to solve it?


Have you tried all three HDMI inputs? Does it happen with the internal media player? Does it happen with lower bandwidth content like 1920x1080p 60hz or higher bandwidth only? If IT only happens with higher bandwidth like 4k, try an 8k cable or lower your chroma to 4:2:0 and color to 8 bit and a lower frame rate like 30hz and under just to help with trouble shooting between a cable/bandwidth/source issue.

There is a similar issue that happens with forcing 4K in the android UI. If resetting didn't help, try updating.


----------



## Encrypton

First of all thanks for your answer. It happens only using external HDMI inputs. With the internal media players works flawlessly. I have the problem also lowering the resolution of my Xbox one X to 1080p.

I notice that if I reduce the frame rate through pc connection (e.g. 25p), the problem appears less frequently.

How can I solve it?



Casey_Bryson said:


> Have you tried all three HDMI inputs? Does it happen with the internal media player? Does it happen with lower bandwidth content like 1920x1080p 60hz or higher bandwidth only? If IT only happens with higher bandwidth like 4k, try an 8k cable or lower your chroma to 4:2:0 and color to 8 bit and a lower frame rate like 30hz and under just to help with trouble shooting between a cable/bandwidth/source issue.
> 
> There is a similar issue that happens with forcing 4K in the android UI. If resetting didn't help, try updating.


----------



## Encrypton

I am currently running the MIUI 1.3.105

How can I update it?



Casey_Bryson said:


> Have you tried all three HDMI inputs? Does it happen with the internal media player? Does it happen with lower bandwidth content like 1920x1080p 60hz or higher bandwidth only? If IT only happens with higher bandwidth like 4k, try an 8k cable or lower your chroma to 4:2:0 and color to 8 bit and a lower frame rate like 30hz and under just to help with trouble shooting between a cable/bandwidth/source issue.
> 
> There is a similar issue that happens with forcing 4K in the android UI. If resetting didn't help, try updating.


----------



## aarn

Casey_Bryson said:


> aarn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still could not get 4k 60p. I turned on HDMI 2.0 in the projector. I was able to set 4k 60p in the Panasonic ub420 with the new cable. I tried connecting the Panny directly to the projector instead of through Denon x3500 avr. I tried playing Martian and Revelant. HDR is on. Still, I only got 4k 24p in BT2020. Not sure why.
> 
> 
> 
> try another source if you have one.
Click to expand...

Thank you @Casey_Bryson! I switched the cables to monoprice certified, and downloaded some demo clips from demolandia. I can confirm now the output from Panny ub420 (playing from usb) is 4k/60p HDR 4:2:0 12bit.


----------



## qoopy

aarn said:


> Thank you @*Casey_Bryson* ! I switched the cables to monoprice certified, and downloaded some demo clips from demolandia. I can confirm now the output from Panny ub420 (playing from usb) is 4k/60p HDR 4:2:0 12bit.



The ub420 should be capable of 4k/60p HDR 4:2:2 12bit.


----------



## aarn

qoopy said:


> The ub420 should be capable of 4k/60p HDR 4:2:2 12bit.


You are right. According to the playback info, the HDMI video output is 4k/60p HDR/BT.2020 4:2:2 12bit, but the projector displays at 4k/60p HDR/BT.2020 4:2:0 10bit.

By the way, I used to think the image from playing 4k discs was darkish, but the demo images look almost too bright. Does anybody else feel the same?


----------



## Is4x

Hello guys, i used my projector for couple days and today i noticed next problem, on black screen two white lines, i can notice them only on black screen. Smb had this problem or it's maybe problem with projector optics? You can see it on attached foto. Sorry for my bad english . 

By the way 4k 60hz works perfect with simple chinese HDMI 2.0 cables.


----------



## Licha

Hi,

I'm thinking of getting one.

Does anyone know what are the differences (if any at all) with the 'New 2020' version?


----------



## mpiter

Licha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one.
> 
> Does anyone know what are the differences (if any at all) with the 'New 2020' version?


It is claimed on seller web sites that the new device is white instead of black and produces a brighter picture with 2500 lumens instead of 1700. There might be no other differences.

As far as I know nobody succeeded in knowing the device number, how the brighter picture is produced, and what color wheel is used. So it seems currently not known whether the picture is really brighter and whether it is detrimental to something such as color accuracy, or whether it is just a nice bonus without cost on picture quality.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

mpiter said:


> It is claimed on seller web sites that the new device is white instead of black and produces a brighter picture with 2500 lumens instead of 1700. There might be no other differences.
> 
> As far as I know nobody succeeded in knowing the device number, how the brighter picture is produced, and what color wheel is used. So it seems currently not known whether the picture is really brighter and whether it is detrimental to something such as color accuracy, or whether it is just a nice bonus without cost on picture quality.
> 
> There are currently nice discounts for Saint-Valentin's day.


Per Nothing but label it's the same lumens just a different color: 

https://youtu.be/JbMkuplmfDM?t=149


----------



## mpiter

It looks like guys from Nothing But Label do not know what they are doing;


The Xiaomi 4K provides a 4-point keystone;
Many people can see the difference between 1080p and 4K at four meters;
They poorly calibrated the A300 provided 1900 lumens while it is possible to achieve the same calibration quality with 2500 lumens (passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/23/10/2019/test-wemax-a300-4k-second-round/);
The A300 is less sharp then its competitors, maybe due to another optical bloc (passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/01/11/2019/test-wemax-a300-4k-lavis-de-gregory/).

And what about the new Fengmi. Did they really measure the brightness? I do not trust the technical expertise of those guys.


----------



## Sunil Bathini

*Its just a new color everything else remains same*



Licha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one.
> 
> Does anyone know what are the differences (if any at all) with the 'New 2020' version?


I checked with seller on Alibaba they said it's exact same model in white color


----------



## Is4x

Does anyone know how to turn off eye protect?


----------



## JarkkoS

Hi. I haven't been lurking here for a long time but now when I ordered the Fengmi 4K UST projector (black / gray) I'm here to suck all the information.  I also ordered 100" ALR screen from XY screens and I wonder if the recommended picture settings are optimal for XY screens PET crystal screen?
The only thing that worries me is the possible coil whine, otherwise I'm waiting for huge improvement compared to my present 55" UHD Samsung tv.


----------



## ZX_DIO

Use it in highlight mode and you will not hear coil-whine.


----------



## Robin Boh

Hi All, I have an issue with this Fengmi 4K projector. Whenever i switched on, the LED light blinks but the laser light doesn't come on. 
It seems to be running but the light isnt working. Anyone know how to resolve this?

Thanks all.


----------



## JarkkoS

Is there anyone here who has recently ordered Fengmi from Banggood and lives in Europe? I'm just wondering how long the EU Priority Line shipping usually takes.
I have the screen installed but it looks so lonely without projector  My shipping date was 18.3. but Banggood's tracking shows that the parcel hasn't arrived to the Europe yet...


----------



## candymanlux

JarkkoS said:


> Is there anyone here who has recently ordered Fengmi from Banggood and lives in Europe? I'm just wondering how long the EU Priority Line shipping usually takes.
> I have the screen installed but it looks so lonely without projector  My shipping date was 18.3. but Banggood's tracking shows that the parcel hasn't arrived to the Europe yet...


Hi. I ordered the FengMi White Color on 10.03 and got it delivered today 02.04 in Luxembourg. No changes in the tracking information until it reached the Belgian warehouse this morning ... so if my delivery time is any indication, you should get yours by end of next week. Now need to set it up with my screen (which dropped yesterday ;-).


----------



## JarkkoS

candymanlux said:


> Hi. I ordered the FengMi White Color on 10.03 and got it delivered today 02.04 in Luxembourg. No changes in the tracking information until it reached the Belgian warehouse this morning ... so if my delivery time is any indication, you should get yours by end of next week. Now need to set it up with my screen (which dropped yesterday ;-).


Ok. Thanks for the information. Let's hope that next week is gonna be the Fengmi- week


----------



## Doncalitri

Around 3 weeks indeed 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Flomotion

Hi!
I have a rooted Fengmi Laser 4k (the white one) and it seems not showing a 4k resolution. Only FullHD. Even if I force to render the UI in 2160p it stays the same.

I have connected a Xbox One X und a PS4 Pro. Both are running in 4k mode (HDMI 2.0 activated at the Inputs of the Fengmi) but the picture seems to stay in 1080p. I'm using very good 8k HDMI cables.

If I run a 4k test pattern it just shows a grey square where it should show 1pix lines. Also I can see the fine grid of the DLP chip. Normally you can't see this, if XPR shift is working.

I already did a complete reset, tested everything without rooting the device, rooted it again, etc...

Any ideas? I'm a bit frustrated... 

Thank you!


----------



## JarkkoS

Flomotion said:


> Hi!
> I have a rooted Fengmi Laser 4k (the white one) and it seems not showing a 4k resolution. Only FullHD. Even if I force to render the UI in 2160p it stays the same.
> 
> I have connected a Xbox One X und a PS4 Pro. Both are running in 4k mode (HDMI 2.0 activated at the Inputs of the Fengmi) but the picture seems to stay in 1080p. I'm using very good 8k HDMI cables.
> 
> If I run a 4k test pattern it just shows a grey square where it should show 1pix lines. Also I can see the fine grid of the DLP chip. Normally you can't see this, if XPR shift is working.
> 
> I already did a complete reset, tested everything without rooting the device, rooted it again, etc...
> 
> Any ideas? I'm a bit frustrated...
> 
> Thank you!


Have you enabled HDMI 2.0? If not, I believe it only shows 1080p....


----------



## Flomotion

JarkkoS said:


> Have you enabled HDMI 2.0? If not, I believe it only shows 1080p....


Of course. On every Input. Already wrote that in my first post.


----------



## JarkkoS

I got my Fengmi last friday and I have to say that the first impression is "WOW!"  The picture looks just amazing on a 100" XY Screens PET crystal screen. I'm not a pixel peeper, I watch movies and for that this projector is great. I use Xiaomi Mi TV box S as a source and it looks like the projector automatically detects HDR because I haven't done any picture adjustments for SDR and HDR content, both look good to me (same picture settings).


----------



## Niclas Lagerström

I just got my Fengmi yesterday but I'm having trouble with ARC. When I play a movie with Dolby digital or DTS or other digital sound it's over a second wrong. When I play a pcm it's ok. I have a Nvidia shield tv and a Onkyo TX-NR636. Any suggestions? I have activated HDMI 2.0


----------



## [email protected]

SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
AND SHOW ME
Load Previous
John Molino
Newbie
Join: Jul 2018
Posts: 2

Apr 17, 2020 · #81 
VAVA 3d With The New Firmware Update
So, I installed the latest firmware update, on 4/17/20. The 3d functionality appears to be there. I loaded a 3d blu ray and was able to get the screen to a top/bottom format. I tried my active shutter dlp glasses, but they don't seem to work. These are the glasses I use with my Optoma project. I'm wondering if anyone has tried the 3d yet and if they were successful in using it? Also, if there's any information about the type of glasses to use, please.

Thanks for any info!
John
klas
AVS Forum Special Member
Join: Aug 2005
Mentions: 2
Posts: 1260

Apr 18, 2020 · #82 
Omg they added 50hz support with latest firmware 1.64. Does this mean 24Hz content will not have judder? I just upgraded and I see toggle in the menu which requires reboot.
Post Edited
Last edited by klas - Apr 18, 2020
Rich Case
Newbie
Join: Apr 2020
Posts: 1

1 day ago · #83 
John Molino said:
Original Post
So, I installed the latest firmware update, on 4/17/20. The 3d functionality appears to be there. I loaded a 3d blu ray and was able to get the screen to a top/bottom format. I tried my active shutter dlp glasses, but they don't seem to work. These are the glasses I use with my Optoma project. I'm wondering if anyone has tried the 3d yet and if they were successful in using it? Also, if there's any information about the type of glasses to use, please.

Thanks for any info!
John


Love to know how 3D works....... and what is needed
GregK
Advanced Member
Join: May 2001
Mentions: 1
Posts: 582

1 day ago · #84 
John Molino said:
Original Post
So, I installed the latest firmware update, on 4/17/20. The 3d functionality appears to be there. I loaded a 3d blu ray and was able to get the screen to a top/bottom format. I tried my active shutter dlp glasses, but they don't seem to work. These are the glasses I use with my Optoma project. I'm wondering if anyone has tried the 3d yet and if they were successful in using it? Also, if there's any information about the type of glasses to use, please.

Thanks for any info!
John


Just double checking - your Optoma 3-D glasses are the DLP link type?

You might already know this but just in case: Optoma has made both RF and DLP Link types of 3D shutter glasses but the Vava would need DLP Link.
John Molino
Newbie
Join: Jul 2018
Posts: 2

about 21 hours ago · #85 
GregK said:
Original Post
Just double checking - your Optoma 3-D glasses are the DLP link type?

You might already know this but just in case: Optoma has made both RF and DLP Link types of 3D shutter glasses but the Vava would need DLP Link. @GregK

Yes, I was trying my Optoma ZD302 DLP glasses. I've been playing around with the VAVA all week. I've tried every setting type on my Sony 4k player for 3d, but nothing works. Also, I can hear the VAVA shifting from 2d to 3d, but only a SBS (two halves) display. And the colors are awful - almost green screen like. I wish VAVA would have supply some firmware notes.
GregK
Advanced Member
Join: May 2001
Mentions: 1
Posts: 582

about 10 hours ago · #86 
John Molino said:
Original Post @GregK

Yes, I was trying my Optoma ZD302 DLP glasses. I've been playing around with the VAVA all week. I've tried every setting type on my Sony 4k player for 3d, but nothing works. Also, I can hear the VAVA shifting from 2d to 3d, but only a SBS (two halves) display. And the colors are awful - almost green screen like. I wish VAVA would have supply some firmware notes.


If you're trying SBS to TnB 3-D conternt vs framepacked 3-D bluray, make sure it's feeding into the projector at 60hz (aka: 59.94) and not at 24fps. At least with Optoma 3-D projectors models for the last couple of years SBS or TnB won't work at 23.976 /24 fps. I have to force my SBS media playback device (computer, bluray player, etc) into 60hz and then it works with that type of content every time. .Maybe double check that?
[email protected]
online
Newbie
Join: 38 minutes ago
Posts: 1

24 minutes ago · #87 
I'm considering getting rid of my current setup and buying a vava or fengmi. My main concern is it's placement will be a very bright living room. Ideally straight onto a white wall so I can alter screen size depending on use.

Will my kids still be able to watch YouTube during the day with curtains open or will it be a complete no go. I can control the lighting but obviously like getting daylight into the room.

It's south facing. Currently with darker content, the tv is almost unwatchable unless brightness is turned way up. Cartoons and daytime footage is fine.

I think if I can still get away with the latter being viewable during daylight then its a no brainier buying one of these.

Will be replacing speakers and was going to bury the UST into a well vented new unit.

It doesn't have to be UST but didn't think I would have the same flexibility changing screen size with a regular short throw which I could place next to my sofa, again hidden in a unit.

Advice please


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Niclas Lagerström said:


> I just got my Fengmi yesterday but I'm having trouble with ARC. When I play a movie with Dolby digital or DTS or other digital sound it's over a second wrong. When I play a pcm it's ok. I have a Nvidia shield tv and a Onkyo TX-NR636. Any suggestions? I have activated HDMI 2.0


Don't use ARC for sound is my advice. I use it for HDMI-CEC and that's it; it powers on my receiver like it should. I had the exact same issue and ended up having to upgrade my receiver and run everything through it.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Flomotion said:


> Hi!
> I have a rooted Fengmi Laser 4k (the white one) and it seems not showing a 4k resolution. Only FullHD. Even if I force to render the UI in 2160p it stays the same.
> 
> I have connected a Xbox One X und a PS4 Pro. Both are running in 4k mode (HDMI 2.0 activated at the Inputs of the Fengmi) but the picture seems to stay in 1080p. I'm using very good 8k HDMI cables.
> 
> If I run a 4k test pattern it just shows a grey square where it should show 1pix lines. Also I can see the fine grid of the DLP chip. Normally you can't see this, if XPR shift is working.
> 
> I already did a complete reset, tested everything without rooting the device, rooted it again, etc...
> 
> Any ideas? I'm a bit frustrated...
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry you're having an issue. I can see the grid too though and it won't resolve to 1pt all the time--so no surprise there. Seems normal, but the force render of the UI in 2160p via 3.0 tools should be obviously different. I'm using google's launcher and when at 2160p the wallpaper/background image doesn't fill up the screen and is much finer. 

Have you looked at the engineering menu for clues there? There are a few display tests you can run there. Seems hard to imagine that XPR isn't running as mine seems to be enabled even in 3D mode when I'm pushing a 2160/24p signal. If you hooked a PC up to it you might find it easier to tell what is going on since you can change the signal and resolution you send to it. You could also get a Roku Ultra and it will tell you what it's outputting at. 

In my experience with an Xbox One it may see your projector as 4k and be in "4K' mode but not actually output a 4K signal. I didn't get around to seeing what was going on at the time since I was only testing my the differences between a few games on Xbox and PC and the PC version looked like 4K and the Xbox One clearly looked like 1080p. YMMV.


----------



## cdakingtamudo

My home cinema

https://youtu.be/f-5zDKDd96c


----------



## Casey_Bryson

cdakingtamudo said:


> My home cinema
> 
> https://youtu.be/f-5zDKDd96c


Congrats! Nice Room with lots of colors that pop! Now your furniture has some competition ;-)


----------



## cdakingtamudo

Casey_Bryson said:


> cdakingtamudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My home cinema
> 
> https://youtu.be/f-5zDKDd96c
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Nice Room with lots of colors that pop! Now your furniture has some competition ;-)
Click to expand...

Thank you 🙂 it is a strong competitor indeed


----------



## Tommy Carlston

Hello, 

I've just get my Fengmi. And stuck with a problem, How to see 4k on it?  I know it could sound funny, I installed Mx player on device and playing video UHD from Usb. In media info I see necessary resolution but picture looks like 1080p only or I'm I misled myself from start that it should be smooth at a close look on the screen. Am I doing something wrong? Or I should only use third-pard device to get real 4k picture on my projector? How can suggest .


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Tommy Carlston said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just get my Fengmi. And stuck with a problem, How to see 4k on it?  I know it could sound funny, I installed Mx player on device and playing video UHD from Usb. In media info I see necessary resolution but picture looks like 1080p only or I'm I misled myself from start that it should be smooth at a close look on the screen. Am I doing something wrong? Or I should only use third-pard device to get real 4k picture on my projector? How can suggest .


I can't comment on Mxplayer. I'm pretty sure I've used the stock player to play a 2160p MKV of Marvle's Endgame without issue. But yeah...skip using the Android apps and use a Roku, ATV, or the newer Nvidia Shield. I think you can get a Roku (4K HDR capable) cheap as low as $30 and it will be miles ahead of what is included in any projector or TV that I'm aware of.


----------



## Tommy Carlston

Casey_Bryson said:


> I can't comment on Mxplayer. I'm pretty sure I've used the stock player to play a 2160p MKV of Marvle's Endgame without issue. But yeah...skip using the Android apps and use a Roku, ATV, or the newer Nvidia Shield. I think you can get a Roku (4K HDR capable) cheap as low as $30 and it will be miles ahead of what is included in any projector or TV that I'm aware of.


Thank you for your answer. 

After spending whole weekends on forums. I've realized it is not a problem with content, but with the projector itself.
The problem called "Screen Door Effect", that was met on older or LCD projectors, but shouldn't be on DLP 4k. Anyway, it exists. 
It is easily could be seen on a fragment of main menu.

Did anyone here meet the same issue on Fengmi or Xiaomi 4k?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Tommy Carlston said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> 
> After spending whole weekends on forums. I've realized it is not a problem with content, but with the projector itself.
> The problem called "Screen Door Effect", that was met on older or LCD projectors, but shouldn't be on DLP 4k. Anyway, it exists.
> It is easily could be seen on a fragment of main menu.
> 
> Did anyone here meet the same issue on Fengmi or Xiaomi 4k?


What size is your screen 150"? Even at that size I think it would be negligible. I think you have unrealistic expectations. Yes it exists but only at seating positions to close for comfort like 4 feet and closer. I haven't seen one pic out there that shows that it doesn't exist. It does not look like 1080p though...not even close. Not native 4K but only a hair less.


----------



## Tommy Carlston

Casey_Bryson said:


> What size is your screen 150"? Even at that size I think it would be negligible. I think you have unrealistic expectations. Yes it exists but only at seating positions to close for comfort like 4 feet and closer. I haven't seen one pic out there that shows that it doesn't exist. It does not look like 1080p though...not even close. Not native 4K but only a hair less.


it is a 100" screen, projection picture at about 97". I contacted to the Fengmi dealer, He confirmed I have a defective device. 
Here is a close look to the problem if it interested for you youtube.com/watch?v=fmfntFacWxA


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Tommy Carlston said:


> it is a 100" screen, projection picture at about 97". I contacted to the Fengmi dealer, He confirmed I have a defective device.
> Here is a close look to the problem if it interested for you youtube.com/watch?v=fmfntFacWxA


Oh wow! With the vid you can definitely tell that the XPS is not engaged! Those pixels are huge. Sorry you're having that issue. Never seen it before. Hope you get a replacement somehow. Keep us posted.


----------



## noso

Hi, Yesterday I got my projector, but is not working  When I power on, there is no wlecome screen, and anything. Somebody had a simular problem? Help!


----------



## Casey_Bryson

New Pro model available 5/2020 per vid. Updates: Higher ANSI Lumens 2400 Vs. 1700, New grill and new OS dubbed FengOS. Also "new chipset ( Amlogic T972 chip with a maximum clock frequency of 1.9GHz) comes with 63% more performance and 55% less power compared to the Amlogic T962 chip used in the previous model" 

https://www.gizchina.com/2020/05/27...a-pro-officially-released-at-12799-yuan-1785/

https://youtu.be/0M4THLJ43Rk?t=53











Not bad, but I was hoping for something more. It seems like a better priced($1785 versus $2300) A300 with about same lumens, a new OS, and chipset that supports 8K decoding. Maybe there will be something else with the new OS or software that will make it worth the upgrade.


----------



## prwilliams1982

Casey_Bryson said:


> New Pro model available 5/2020 per vid. Updates: Higher ANSI Lumens 2400 Vs. 1700, New grill and new OS dubbed FengOS. Also "new chipset ( Amlogic T972 chip with a maximum clock frequency of 1.9GHz) comes with 63% more performance and 55% less power compared to the Amlogic T962 chip used in the previous model"
> 
> Not bad, but I was hoping for something more. It seems like a better priced($1785 versus $2300) A300 with about same lumens, a new OS, and chipset that supports 8K decoding. Maybe there will be something else with the new OS or software that will make it worth the upgrade.


In a moment of madness I took the plunge and pre-ordered the pro a few weeks ago to go in an extension room I haven't even built yet 

Reading the reviews in this thread has got me looking forward to it arriving athough it still has an estimated shipping date of 07/07/2020 and then have to wait for the postage so not holding my breath!

Will post some details when it actually arrives...


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Tommy Carlston said:


> it is a 100" screen, projection picture at about 97". I contacted to the Fengmi dealer, He confirmed I have a defective device.
> Here is a close look to the problem if it interested for you youtube.com/watch?v=fmfntFacWxA





prwilliams1982 said:


> In a moment of madness I took the plunge and pre-ordered the pro a few weeks ago to go in an extension room I haven't even built yet
> 
> Reading the reviews in this thread has got me looking forward to it arriving athough it still has an estimated shipping date of 07/07/2020 and then have to wait for the postage so not holding my breath!
> 
> Will post some details when it actually arrives...



Nice post your results in the Pro thread when that day comes: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...-fengmi-c-4k-cinema-pro-laser-ust-2020-a.html


----------



## rc578

I ordered Fengmi 4K projector from banggoods. Now I find out that there are 2 versions - 1700 lumen and 2000 lumen. Three if you include 2400 lumen Pro version. Dang it. I think I ordered the 1700 lumen version. Is 2000 lumen version worth the extra $100?

P.s. Well, I just cancelled the order. I was settled on Fengmi 4K and Telon ALR screen but all the scary stories about problems and having no recourse got me gun shy.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

rc578 said:


> I ordered Fengmi 4K projector from banggoods. Now I find out that there are 2 versions - 1700 lumen and 2000 lumen. Three if you include 2400 lumen Pro version. Dang it. I think I ordered the 1700 lumen version. Is 2000 lumen version worth the extra $100?
> 
> P.s. Well, I just cancelled the order. I was settled on Fengmi 4K and Telon ALR screen but all the scary stories about problems and having no recourse got me gun shy.


This is a good question that I've been mulling over: Is there a Just Noticeable Difference between 1700 and 2000 and even 2400 to justify the cost difference and in my case hassle of upgrading? 10% maybe, but at almost 40% (yet to be confirmed) one would think that would be enough. For me this means looking at upgrading to an A300 since it has 3D and calibrated lumens of 2600, but units have varied and this seems to be confirmed both on the lumens front and the input lag front as well. 

I have a great example of the Fengmi 4K (1700) and it's amazing, but even more amazing sounds even better especially when more lumens is always better for 3D and HDR. 

In my case it's less of a risk since I have a working example to fall back on. There's always a risk but if you deal directly with the manufacturer when purchasing I can't imagine you'd be out any more than shipping as long as any issue cropped up within a decent time from--this goes for any electronics. I recently had a bad experience with Denon Receivers and they are a well known company, having a two receivers go dead within a 90 day period (one was DOA). Both I swapped out locally with Best Buy but had I had to rely on Denon I would have been down for at least a month and would have paid in excess of $50 shipping. Moral of the story: Bad luck is bad luck. It's going to happen with any option you go with.


----------



## rc578

Casey_Bryson said:


> Both I swapped out locally with Best Buy but had I had to rely on Denon I would have been down for at least a month and would have paid in excess of $50 shipping. Moral of the story: Bad luck is bad luck. It's going to happen with any option you go with.


Well, I need all the good luck I can get. I would've saved almost $1600 getting Fengmi 4K + Telon ALR screen over Vava 4K + Elite Screens CLR but reading horror stories about having to ship things back to China at your cost for service/refund is moving me toward domestic sellers. Add the inconvenience of being without your toys for a while, I am starting to think the price difference as an insurance premium. 

For example, the price difference between CLR and Telon was about $650. With questionable QC, if I end up with defective Telon screen, I will have to ship it back to China to the tune of $500 (from another thread I read). Add the time value of being without, I am beginning to think CLR is worth the extra $650.

I think I will stay on the sideline and do more research. One thing I noticed was that UST laser projector sector is rapidly coming out with new products. Who knows? We might get better, cheaper products by this Thanksgiving.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

I'm going to apologize in advance for the eye candy post but....I had to double check my eyes when I saw the level of detail in 3D in this shot for Mad Max: Fury Road. I used MadVR to upscale left and right frames to 3840x2160 and had to check it in 2D just to make sure it was the same level of detail:

First shot is my view point, 2nd is zoomed out, and 3rd is at zoomed in. My Samsung Note 10 made the metal a blue instead of grey so the colors don't match up to what my eyes see but still....


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Holy $hit guys Spocky has done it again! If you haven't installed the latest Projectivy tools what are you doing with your lives? Give Spocky your hard earned $9 it is worth $50 easy.

Gone is one of the worst aspects of the Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronicsprojectors (shhh VAVA too). Now multiple display profiles with for any input or SDR/HDR/3D source!!! Not only that but it is AUTOMATIC when and SDR or HDR source is detected!!! Want a different calibration (RGB Bias and Gain, brightness/contrast for gama) for HDR or SDR DONE! This is huge and something even the 2020 versions do not have. Root is not even required for profiles on the 2019 versions

Here are just some of the best new features from the 3.54 release...

feature : display profiles management (premium feature for more than 1 profile)
feature : display profiles can be set automatically on input and/or dynamic range change
feature : display profiles can be switched manually*from the remote control
feature : display profile editor displays multiple calibration helper screens**
feature : display profiles can manage : contrast/brightness/hue/saturation/sharpness, color temperature gain AND offset (not available in stock projector UI), dynamic color/contrast switches, noise reduction and interlacing switches (to reduce input lag), video zoom, backlight (more options than on the stock UI)
did I mention display profiles don't require root on Android 6 ?
Did I catch your attention? Here's what it looks like in Action NOTE: Original Post with pics in post is here: Fengmi (峰米) 4K Cinema Pro (Laser UST 2020) 

View attachment 3033314


View attachment 3033316


View attachment 3033317


View attachment 3033299


View attachment 3033313


View attachment 3033300


View attachment 3033301


View attachment 3033302


View attachment 3033303


View attachment 3033304


View attachment 3033305


View attachment 3033306


View attachment 3033307


View attachment 3033308


View attachment 3033309


View attachment 3033310


View attachment 3033311


----------



## cyrilp

Hi, i need your help.

i have received my Fengmi 4k yesterday, and i have issues with 4K.

I'm using the projector with a pc. When i set windows 10 to 4k, the projector image is very bad, pixelated. as if it was something like upscaled 1080p.

In game the image is worse in 4k then in 1080p. 

Projector 4k in game: 









Monitor 4k:









As you can see the projector doesn't display a 4k image. 

Windows is set to 4k 60fps, projector is set to 4k 60fps in android video settings (i tried auto resolution in android settings but this doesnt work: the projector then shows a 10 cm high image at the top of the screen in this case and i have to restart it.

I saw a notice in the box telling me that i shoudn't touch the video resolution in android settings but i had already modified it: did i do something wrong ? what resolution should be set there ? i can't remember how it was when i first started the projector.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

cyrilp said:


> Hi, i need your help.
> 
> i have received my Fengmi 4k yesterday, and i have issues with 4K.
> 
> I'm using the projector with a pc. When i set windows 10 to 4k, the projector image is very bad, pixelated. as if it was something like upscaled 1080p.
> 
> In game the image is worse in 4k then in 1080p.
> 
> Projector 4k in game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor 4k:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the projector doesn't display a 4k image.
> 
> Windows is set to 4k 60fps, projector is set to 4k 60fps in android video settings (i tried auto resolution in android settings but this doesnt work: the projector then shows a 10 cm high image at the top of the screen in this case and i have to restart it.
> 
> I saw a notice in the box telling me that i shoudn't touch the video resolution in android settings but i had already modified it: did i do something wrong ? what resolution should be set there ? i can't remember how it was when i first started the projector.


Do you have HDMI 2.0 enabled in the projector?


----------



## evnow

Casey_Bryson said:


> Do you have HDMI 2.0 enabled in the projector?


I don't understand why they don't enable it by default. Obviously anyone who buys a 4K projector wants to use 4k resolution ...

If Chinese manufacturers want to succeed in the market, they need to get better at these things - instead of trying to sell purely based on price.


----------



## cyrilp

Casey_Bryson said:


> Do you have HDMI 2.0 enabled in the projector?


yes :-(


----------



## cyrilp

I did a factory reset, and now the launch screen stays black !
i can play a video if i insert an usb drive. 
but when i try to get home, it's all black.
When i reboot, just after the blue photo it turns black
if i long click on the settings button the setting menu show and hide by itself.
if i long click on the home button, it shows the app. if i click on settings it shows and hide by itself. if i click on homescreen it stays black....
any idea ?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Post your issue in this forum for help: [APP] Xiaomi Mi Led/Laser Projector/TV tools

Lots of knowledgeable users even though your issue is not related to rooting


----------



## Is4x

Casey_Bryson said:


> Holy $hit guys Spocky has done it again! If you haven't installed the latest Projectivy tools what are you doing with your lives? Give Spocky your hard earned $9 it is worth $50 easy.
> 
> Gone is one of the worst aspects of the Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronicsprojectors (shhh VAVA too). Now multiple display profiles with for any input or SDR/HDR/3D source!!! Not only that but it is AUTOMATIC when and SDR or HDR source is detected!!! Want a different calibration (RGB Bias and Gain, brightness/contrast for gama) for HDR or SDR DONE! This is huge and something even the 2020 versions do not have. Root is not even required for profiles on the 2019 versions
> 
> Here are just some of the best new features from the 3.54 release...
> 
> feature : display profiles management (premium feature for more than 1 profile)
> feature : display profiles can be set automatically on input and/or dynamic range change
> feature : display profiles can be switched manually*from the remote control
> feature : display profile editor displays multiple calibration helper screens**
> feature : display profiles can manage : contrast/brightness/hue/saturation/sharpness, color temperature gain AND offset (not available in stock projector UI), dynamic color/contrast switches, noise reduction and interlacing switches (to reduce input lag), video zoom, backlight (more options than on the stock UI)
> did I mention display profiles don't require root on Android 6 ?


Hi, if i got your point right so now if i'll playbacking some 4k HDR video for example from my Nvidia shield the projector automatically detect HDR content and offer some profile SDR or HDR? Have it some standart setting for HDR/SDR and can i change it for my picture?

Can you please share you setting for HDR and SDR, because i have the same ALR XY Screen and i newbie in this calibration things , i think they will fit to me. thank you in advance.

And last one question, i got back my Fengmi 4k from china after repairing, now it have the stock firmware, can i install Projectivy tools without rooting or no?


----------



## mmdd

cyrilp said:


> Hi, i need your help.
> 
> i have received my Fengmi 4k yesterday, and i have issues with 4K.
> 
> I'm using the projector with a pc. When i set windows 10 to 4k, the projector image is very bad, pixelated. as if it was something like upscaled 1080p.
> 
> In game the image is worse in 4k then in 1080p.
> 
> Projector 4k in game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor 4k:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the projector doesn't display a 4k image.
> 
> Windows is set to 4k 60fps, projector is set to 4k 60fps in android video settings (i tried auto resolution in android settings but this doesnt work: the projector then shows a 10 cm high image at the top of the screen in this case and i have to restart it.
> 
> I saw a notice in the box telling me that i shoudn't touch the video resolution in android settings but i had already modified it: did i do something wrong ? what resolution should be set there ? i can't remember how it was when i first started the projector.


Send a 4: 4: 4 RGB Full signal in 8bits 60hz 4k.


----------



## andrewaaa

how is this Fengmi versus the LG HU70LAB? 
Both $1600. Seems like the laser Fengmi is better quality and brightness and speaker with a shorter throw than the LED LG, but with less of a warranty/service? Seems Laser projectors usually have a much longer life span than LED projectors, but LG claims the HU70LAB 4k's lamp can last 30,000hrs.


----------



## taur1

Hi 

Any ideas, how could I use it´s speaker as a center speaker on my home audio system?

Cheers


----------



## tuber80

Just an update on this projector after nearly a year of using it. First, the latest update from spocky is awesome and has really allowed me to tune the projector properly. Second, I updated my screen and things have been a lot better with this projector as well. I'm still using a DIY screen, but I replaced my previous spandex with proper spandex from spandex world. My initial impressions were kind of meh and I ended up switching back to using my JVC more often. With those 2 things I've switched back too using the Fengmi more, since there is less concern of using up the bulb and the image is much better on the updated screen. The JVC still trumps the Fengmi in overall image quality though.

I have noticed one other annoyance though, that when using it as a PC monitor the projector seems to have issues maintaining focus. I can never get a fully focused screen and I do notice that the focus seems to drift randomly based on conent where one corner is razor sharp and when viewing different conent the same corner seems out of focus a bit. So I'm constantly adjusting the focus. 

I also bought 4 of these cabinet cooling fans that you can daisy chain together and plug directly into one of the USB ports on the projector, since I was concerned about heat dissipation.






Amazon.com: AC Infinity MULTIFAN S5, Quiet Dual 80mm USB Fan, UL-Certified for Receiver DVR Playstation Xbox Computer Cabinet Cooling: Computers & Accessories


Buy AC Infinity MULTIFAN S5, Quiet Dual 80mm USB Fan, UL-Certified for Receiver DVR Playstation Xbox Computer Cabinet Cooling: Case Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





They are very quiet.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

andrewaaa said:


> how is this Fengmi versus the LG HU70LAB?
> Both $1600. Seems like the laser Fengmi is better quality and brightness and speaker with a shorter throw than the LED LG, but with less of a warranty/service? Seems Laser projectors usually have a much longer life span than LED projectors, but LG claims the HU70LAB 4k's lamp can last 30,000hrs.


Fengmi for the Win! The contrast ratio is horrible on the LG in comparison. Plus HK effect from LED lumens can only do so much. See tests below:

*LGHU70LS (Euro equivalent of HU70LAB)*










*Versus

Fengmi 4K 2019








*


----------



## Casey_Bryson

tuber80 said:


> Just an update on this projector after nearly a year of using it. First, the latest update from spocky is awesome and has really allowed me to tune the projector properly. Second, I updated my screen and things have been a lot better with this projector as well. I'm still using a DIY screen, but I replaced my previous spandex with proper spandex from spandex world. My initial impressions were kind of meh and I ended up switching back to using my JVC more often. With those 2 things I've switched back too using the Fengmi more, since there is less concern of using up the bulb and the image is much better on the updated screen. The JVC still trumps the Fengmi in overall image quality though.
> 
> I have noticed one other annoyance though, that when using it as a PC monitor the projector seems to have issues maintaining focus. I can never get a fully focused screen and I do notice that the focus seems to drift randomly based on conent where one corner is razor sharp and when viewing different conent the same corner seems out of focus a bit. So I'm constantly adjusting the focus.
> 
> I also bought 4 of these cabinet cooling fans that you can daisy chain together and plug directly into one of the USB ports on the projector, since I was concerned about heat dissipation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: AC Infinity MULTIFAN S5, Quiet Dual 80mm USB Fan, UL-Certified for Receiver DVR Playstation Xbox Computer Cabinet Cooling: Computers & Accessories
> 
> 
> Buy AC Infinity MULTIFAN S5, Quiet Dual 80mm USB Fan, UL-Certified for Receiver DVR Playstation Xbox Computer Cabinet Cooling: Case Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are very quiet.


Which JVC do you have? Unless you're using the Fengmi in a Velvet triple black room you'll get much better contrast with a UST CLR screen. 

I have seen the focus issue, but only occasionally, from PC too. It may happen on other inputs but easier to notice since it's the corners that usually show it most and PC has a browser or time/date in the corners. 

Glad to see someone else pass the year mark without an issue. I think it's safe to say it's the best (reliability wise) of the Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronics lot from 2019. 

The last update from Spocky is pretty awesome and makes a big difference. So easy to "A" "B" display settings including custom colors. Did you root as well?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

taur1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any ideas, how could I use it´s speaker as a center speaker on my home audio system?
> 
> Cheers



Not possible. Sorry.


----------



## tuber80

Casey_Bryson said:


> Which JVC do you have? Unless you're using the Fengmi in a Velvet triple black room you'll get much better contrast with a UST CLR screen.
> 
> I have seen the focus issue, but only occasionally, from PC too. It may happen on other inputs but easier to notice since it's the corners that usually show it most and PC has a browser or time/date in the corners.
> 
> Glad to see someone else pass the year mark without an issue. I think it's safe to say it's the best (reliability wise) of the Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronics lot from 2019.
> 
> The last update from Spocky is pretty awesome and makes a big difference. So easy to "A" "B" display settings including custom colors. Did you root as well?


I have a JVC RS420 and I do understand that a dedicated ALR UST screen would be ideal, but I can get my basement dark enough when I want to do more serious movie watching to bring out the benefits of the JVC, but for general watching and gaming I use the fengmi. Oddly I have this irrational issue with spending more then a few hundred on a screen, but don't have issues spending thousand on a projector.

And yes I rooted my fengmi.


----------



## evnow

tuber80 said:


> Oddly I have this irrational issue with spending more then a few hundred on a screen, but don't have issues spending thousand on a projector.


Same here - I feel projectors have extremely complicated stuff - but not screens. Anyway, I do think ALR screen prices will come down once the volume goes up.


----------



## Doncalitri

Noob question. Where to download the Spocky file. And to confirm. Its all automated right or do I have to set it up after install (no Root required?)


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

tuber80 said:


> I have a JVC RS420 and I do understand that a dedicated ALR UST screen would be ideal, but I can get my basement dark enough when I want to do more serious movie watching to bring out the benefits of the JVC, but for general watching and gaming I use the fengmi. Oddly I have this irrational issue with spending more then a few hundred on a screen, but don't have issues spending thousand on a projector.
> 
> And yes I rooted my fengmi.


ALR UST screens require light coming from the bottom, will not work well with a regular throw projector, especially if placed in the ceiling.

I don't think there is an ALR screen that can do both, maybe a paint solution:








DIY Screen Section







www.avsforum.com





Unless I misunderstood.


----------



## tuber80

noob00224 said:


> ALR UST screens require light coming from the bottom, will not work well with a regular throw projector, especially if placed in the ceiling.
> 
> I don't think there is an ALR screen that can do both, maybe a paint solution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIY Screen Section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I misunderstood.


Thanks. That's something I will look at.


----------



## evnow

When I play short Youtube videos - once every 4 or 5 videos - the screen goes blank. I've to switch off/on my source to get the video/audio back. Have any of you noticed this kind of issue ?

My source is a Samsung UHD Bluray player - set to output 4k. Using this because its (apparently) a very good upscaler. The PJ is the newer Cinema ('20).

This might be happening when the youtube switches between HDR/SDR or resolution ... i've to check more to confirm.


----------



## pabouchni

Hello every one, i received my fengmi 4k cinema a few days ago, but after only 2 days of viewing, there is no light anymore. everything seems to be working i guess according to the enlighted on/off button, but no more light. i didnt do anything, i cant understand, any ideas? And as expected the support line is really bad and tell me to find a repair shop nearby.
Thank anyway if you can help me i'm kind of desperate here.
Have a good one


----------



## cdakingtamudo

Casey_Bryson said:


> Holy $hit guys Spocky has done it again! If you haven't installed the latest Projectivy tools what are you doing with your lives? Give Spocky your hard earned $9 it is worth $50 easy.
> 
> Gone is one of the worst aspects of the Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronicsprojectors (shhh VAVA too). Now multiple display profiles with for any input or SDR/HDR/3D source!!! Not only that but it is AUTOMATIC when and SDR or HDR source is detected!!! Want a different calibration (RGB Bias and Gain, brightness/contrast for gama) for HDR or SDR DONE! This is huge and something even the 2020 versions do not have. Root is not even required for profiles on the 2019 versions
> 
> Here are just some of the best new features from the 3.54 release...
> 
> feature : display profiles management (premium feature for more than 1 profile)
> feature : display profiles can be set automatically on input and/or dynamic range change
> feature : display profiles can be switched manually*from the remote control
> feature : display profile editor displays multiple calibration helper screens**
> feature : display profiles can manage : contrast/brightness/hue/saturation/sharpness, color temperature gain AND offset (not available in stock projector UI), dynamic color/contrast switches, noise reduction and interlacing switches (to reduce input lag), video zoom, backlight (more options than on the stock UI)
> did I mention display profiles don't require root on Android 6 ?
> Did I catch your attention? Here's what it looks like in Action NOTE: Original Post with pics in post is here: Fengmi (峰米) 4K Cinema Pro (Laser UST 2020)
> 
> View attachment 3033314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033299
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033313
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033300
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033301
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033302
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033303
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033306
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033307
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033308
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033309
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033310
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033311



Hi;
I don’t understand this tools things very well. Is it necessary to root my projector in order to use it or can I install it without rooting? If so, can you please tell me how to install it?

thank you


----------



## evnow

cdakingtamudo said:


> Hi;
> I don’t understand this tools things very well. Is it necessary to root my projector in order to use it or can I install it without rooting? If so, can you please tell me how to install it?
> 
> thank you


You can install it without rooting - but that limits the functionality. See the first post in the XDA forum of this tool to figure out which functionality needs root.

To install, first enable side loading in the projector. Then copy the package into a USB drive and plug in the drive to the projector. PJ will show USB drive as one of the sources - and you can navigate to the package and install it.

This was confusing to me as well - may be @spocky12 should explicitly mention this in the XDA thread.


----------



## cdakingtamudo

evnow said:


> You can install it without rooting - but that limits the functionality. See the first post in the XDA forum of this tool to figure out which functionality needs root.
> 
> To install, first enable side loading in the projector. Then copy the package into a USB drive and plug in the drive to the projector. PJ will show USB drive as one of the sources - and you can navigate to the package and install it.
> 
> This was confusing to me as well - may be @spocky12 should explicitly mention this in the XDA thread.


thank you for your answer. I will try it


----------



## Loic

Hi, I recently purchased an Xbox series X and a 4K ultra-short-throw projector (Fengmi 4K ust projector) which supports 4K and HDR10. 
I also have an Apple TV 4K and BR 4K player which are connected to this projector with no problems: The projector recognises 4K and HDR. 
But with Xbox Series X it does not recognise 4K. It gives a message saying your TV is not 4K compatible. I have tried all the settings, changed the cables by using the same cable I use on the Apple TV and also used the same HDMI port (2.0). But i still get this message saying the TV is not 4K compatible .obviously it is not the same problem than the one adressed by Microsoft with 4K 120 fps on some TV. I’ve seen people here with the same issue on X box One consoles. Does anyone have an answer and/ or a solution to this issue?
Thanks


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Loic said:


> Hi, I recently purchased an Xbox series X and a 4K ultra-short-throw projector (Fengmi 4K ust projector) which supports 4K and HDR10.
> I also have an Apple TV 4K and BR 4K player which are connected to this projector with no problems: The projector recognises 4K and HDR.
> But with Xbox Series X it does not recognise 4K. It gives a message saying your TV is not 4K compatible. I have tried all the settings, changed the cables by using the same cable I use on the Apple TV and also used the same HDMI port (2.0). But i still get this message saying the TV is not 4K compatible .obviously it is not the same problem than the one adressed by Microsoft with 4K 120 fps on some TV. I’ve seen people here with the same issue on X box One consoles. Does anyone have an answer and/ or a solution to this issue?
> Thanks


Try switching it to 1.4 and then back 2.0. You should be able to get 4K up to 30hz even with 1.4. Sounds like an issue with the Xbox X. Try swapping out to a shorter 8k rated cable if all else fails. I've personally experienced many issues that were fixed with an 8k cable.


----------



## Loic

Casey_Bryson said:


> Try switching it to 1.4 and then back 2.0. You should be able to get 4K up to 30hz even with 1.4. Sounds like an issue with the Xbox X. Try swapping out to a shorter 8k rated cable if all else fails. I've personally experienced many issues that were fixed with an 8k cable.


Thanks for the advice.
No luck with « 2.0 to 1.4 and back to 2.0 »
I’ll try with an 8k cable if I don’t find any other solution.


----------



## Loic

Loic said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> No luck with « 2.0 to 1.4 and back to 2.0 »
> I’ll try with an 8k cable if I don’t find any other solution.


....And still no luck with the 8k cablé.
And no answer from the Microsoft/XBox tech team (Yes, I know I’m the least of their problems 😄).
I guess I’m stuck with 1080p and no HDR.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Loic said:


> ....And still no luck with the 8k cablé.
> And no answer from the Microsoft/XBox tech team (Yes, I know I’m the least of their problems 😄).
> I guess I’m stuck with 1080p and no HDR.


Crazy. Cable issues aside, I haven't had issues with 4k HDR at 60hz on anything including an Xbox One, 3 Roku devices, nvidia, and AMD video cards. I'll have an Xbox Series X eventually. Hopefully it's not a hardware issue with either end for your sake or Microsoft fixes it with an update.

Might help others to know which version you're on for the Fengmi and Xbox Series X.


----------



## Loic

I’m on Fengmi 4K white version with the latest official update (my fengmi is not rooted).
Somebody had the same issue with the Xbox One S with no solution found








Xbox One S doesn't recognise 4K compatibility on a 4K projector


Hi, I recently purchased a 4K ultra-short-throw projector which supports 4K with HDR10. I also have an Apple TV 4K which is connected to this projector. With Apple TV I don't have any issues. It



answers.microsoft.com


----------



## cdakingtamudo

Can someone please share me picture settings for hdr movies?


----------



## Is4x

cdakingtamudo said:


> Can someone please share me picture settings for hdr movies?


No one here wanna do it or maybe using gregory settings from review.


----------



## cdakingtamudo

Edit: I couldn’t find a way to delete this post. Sorry about that 😕


----------



## cdakingtamudo

Is4x said:


> No one here wanna do it or maybe using gregory settings from review.



🤷‍♂️
I am using these settings but I am not satisfied enough

HDR SETTINGS:

Brightness 58
Contrast 50
Saturation 50
Sharpness 20
Hue 50
Red 872
Green 897
Blue 948
Dynamic colour off


----------



## Casey_Bryson

cdakingtamudo said:


> 🤷‍♂️
> I am using these settings but I am not satisfied enough
> 
> HDR SETTINGS:
> 
> Brightness 58
> Contrast 50
> Saturation 50
> Sharpness 20
> Hue 50
> Red 872
> Green 897
> Blue 948
> Dynamic colour off


That doesn't look right at all...way too much blue and your brightness setting should usually by lower than contrast. Leave Dynamic Contrast and Dynamic color on for SDR, Off for HDR. They work like a custom 3Dlut would.

Settings vary by projector but usually follow the same pattern. RGB gain is usually around 100 points higher than green, blue is usually 50- 100 points lower than green. Try to start as high as you can to get the brightest possible picture. Make sure your white point is not overblown...that will tell you it's too high.

Make sure your greyscale is nice and grey. If it's too yellow lower blue too magenta raise red etc...

The default RGB values start at 1024 start there. Once you get a ratio that looks good apply the same ratio starting at 1224 or 1124 to get the brightest picture possible.


----------



## cdakingtamudo

Casey_Bryson said:


> That doesn't look right at all...way too much blue and your brightness setting should usually by lower than contrast. Leave Dynamic Contrast and Dynamic color on for SDR, Off for HDR. They work like a custom 3Dlut would.
> 
> Settings vary by projector but usually follow the same pattern. RGB gain is usually around 100 points higher than green, blue is usually 50- 100 points lower than green. Try to start as high as you can to get the brightest possible picture. Make sure your white point is not overblown...that will tell you it's too high.
> 
> Make sure your greyscale is nice and grey. If it's too yellow lower blue too magenta raise red etc...
> 
> The default RGB values start at 1024 start there. Once you get a ratio that looks good apply the same ratio starting at 1224 or 1124 to get the brightest picture possible.


thank you for your help. One more thing if you don’t mind. What is rgb gain and rgb offset?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

cdakingtamudo said:


> thank you for your help. One more thing if you don’t mind. What is rgb gain and rgb offset?


"Gain and offset are settings for 2 point white balance. Gain affects white blance, while offset affects black balance. Similar to brightness and contrast settings. Gain will set your whitest point's color temp while offset will set your darkest point's color temp."


----------



## n5king14

Hi, I've been experimenting with sound and I seem to have an issue when "compatible" is switched on under the sound mode. The video is ahead of the sound. When PCM is switched on, it is perfectly in sync, however at the cost of sound quality. Is there a way around this? I have a sonos arc sound bar connected to the ARC of the projector. I tried via the optical and I get the same results.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

n5king14 said:


> Hi, I've been experimenting with sound and I seem to have an issue when "compatible" is switched on under the sound mode. The video is ahead of the sound. When PCM is switched on, it is perfectly in sync, however at the cost of sound quality. Is there a way around this? I have a sonos arc sound bar connected to the ARC of the projector. I tried via the optical and I get the same results.


I had the same problem and ended up getting a Receiver. Maybe an HD Fury Arcana could help? 

"It lets you pump full Dolby TrueHD sound from any source into your Sonos Arc, without having to go through your TV, improves lip-sync and can even push Dolby Vision content to standard HDR10 TVs "








HDFury Arcana: Fixes issues with Sonos Arc | Trusted Reviews


if you bought a Sonos Arc but were left disappointed and unable to get full Dolby Atmos sound, the HDFury Arcana fixes this issue and more.




www.trustedreviews.com


----------



## n5king14

Casey_Bryson said:


> I had the same problem and ended up getting a Receiver. Maybe an HD Fury Arcana could help?
> 
> "It lets you pump full Dolby TrueHD sound from any source into your Sonos Arc, without having to go through your TV, improves lip-sync and can even push Dolby Vision content to standard HDR10 TVs "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDFury Arcana: Fixes issues with Sonos Arc | Trusted Reviews
> 
> 
> if you bought a Sonos Arc but were left disappointed and unable to get full Dolby Atmos sound, the HDFury Arcana fixes this issue and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustedreviews.com


Thank you for your advice. Just out of interest, what receiver did you get?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

n5king14 said:


> Thank you for your advice. Just out of interest, what receiver did you get?


You're welcome. I ended up with a Denon X4500H because I went through two X3600H's in 3 months. Just unlucky I guess, but seemed like a problem with early production units of that model to me.


----------



## prwilliams1982

Not sure if this is the result of the latest update or something I did earlier as I was playing the with settings trying to enable HDMI 2.0 but now none of my HDMI sources will connect? 

Just counts down the 15 seconds and returns to the home screen, I have tried all ports and different devices/cables connected

Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## prwilliams1982

prwilliams1982 said:


> Not sure if this is the result of the latest update or something I did earlier as I was playing the with settings trying to enable HDMI 2.0 but now none of my HDMI sources will connect?
> 
> Just counts down the 15 seconds and returns to the home screen, I have tried all ports and different devices/cables connected
> 
> Anybody got any ideas?


Just realized I posted this in the wrong thread (I have 4k cinema pro) but also there is no issue, seems the HDMI shortcuts in the launcher are now pointing at different HDMI sources which is a bit strange as i'm pretty sure they wasn't like this before the update? (maybe i'm losing my mind, which is also possible!)

Selecting HDMI1 from the home screen when my sources are connected to HDMI3 now works, who knew 😂


----------



## slimmy182

Hello Folks. Do you think is better the Fengmi 4k or the Xiaomi mijia 4k 1s? Please reply including the model that you prefer and why, thanks


----------



## Casey_Bryson

slimmy182 said:


> Hello Folks. Do you think is better the Fengmi 4k or the Xiaomi mijia 4k 1s? Please reply including the model that you prefer and why, thanks


1S has better contrast by 500+:1 and +300 calibrated lumens, but has the same shell/design as the Mijia which has proved problematic. So perhaps a tie depending on your perspective. 

If the 1S proves as reliable, then 1S FTW. As it stands I'm perfectly happy with my Fengmi 18 months in so I'm a little bias and like the look of the Feng mi better.

The A300 is better than both, but you'll pay for the difference. Still a better value than anything else out there.


----------



## Doncalitri

I can confirm that the HDfury Arcana solves lip sync issues with the fengmi (and most likely also other xiaomi branded) projectors in combination with the Sonos Arc bar. It’s rather expensive though , but imo its worth it.

On a plus side it also enables the possibility of having Dolby Atmos with the Sonos ARC — depending of source audio from video ofcourse— normaly EARC connection is needed for true 7.1 dolby atmos. The projector lacks such port. Only latest (expensive) tv have these by the way. 

Anyways just wanted to share for any one else which is having lip sync issues with for example a Sonos bar using Raw dolby audio. Just be aware you will need to have a HDMI 2.0 hub if you want to have multiple HDMI sources connected as the hdfury only has one HDMI input for a source. 



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## pulp1

Hey guys, stumbled upon this. Looks like a US version of a Fengmi 4K Cinema or Cinema Pro. Just wondered what you guys think. Currently available on Amazon for $2200. How do you think it will stack up against the VAVA 4K? As I'm trying to decide between the two.









WEMAX Nova Ultra-Short Throw 4K UHD Laser Projector


4K UHD LASER PROJECTOR – Superior display image quality might be an understatement. But with 4K UHD resolution, and bright 2100 ANSI lumens (5000 lumen light source), you get 4x the resolution of full HD or 1080p. The Nova is built with our industry-leading patented ALPD 3.0 and TI DLP...




appowemax.com


----------



## Casey_Bryson

pulp1 said:


> Hey guys, stumbled upon this. Looks like a US version of a Fengmi 4K Cinema or Cinema Pro. Just wondered what you guys think. Currently available on Amazon for $3200. How do you think it will stack up against the VAVA 4K? As I'm trying to decide between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEMAX Nova Ultra-Short Throw 4K UHD Laser Projector
> 
> 
> 4K UHD LASER PROJECTOR – Superior display image quality might be an understatement. But with 4K UHD resolution, and bright 2100 ANSI lumens (5000 lumen light source), you get 4x the resolution of full HD or 1080p. The Nova is built with our industry-leading patented ALPD 3.0 and TI DLP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appowemax.com



It's the Pro because it doesn't do 3D. You can get it much cheaper elsewhere. Get the A300 off Ebay and buy a warranty if that's what you need. If you don't need a warranty buy it off Alibaba for 2.3K and save yourself 1k. 

Either way you're getting the best UST you can buy right now (most calibrated lumend, 3000:1 native contrast, as low as 32MS input lag). 

Or if you want something still better than the Vava go with the 1S for 1.5K or Fengmi for the same. Both are better options than Vava. But if you need that warranty and ease of Amazon go with Vava if you must....but the A300 is the best.


----------



## pulp1

Casey_Bryson said:


> It's the Pro because it doesn't do 3D. You can get it much cheaper elsewhere. Get the A300 off Ebay and buy a warranty if that's what you need. If you don't need a warranty buy it off Alibaba for 2.3K and save yourself 1k.
> 
> Either way you're getting the best UST you can buy right now (most calibrated lumend, 3000:1 native contrast, as low as 32MS input lag).
> 
> Or if you want something still better than the Vava go with the 1S for 1.5K or Fengmi for the same. Both are better options than Vava. But if you need that warranty and ease of Amazon go with Vava if you must....but the A300 is the best.


Oops meant to say $2200 not $3200. Does that change things? VAVA is $2500 in comparison.


----------



## Brajesh

Is the A300 better than 1S? I'm asking because of Passion Home Cinema's UST ranking here.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

pulp1 said:


> Oops meant to say $2200 not $3200. Does that change things? VAVA is $2500 in comparison.


 If you don't want 3D or won't be rooting then it does for you. I'd still go A300 or 1S though unless you really like the look of the Pro.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Brajesh said:


> Is the A300 better than 1S? I'm asking because of Passion Home Cinema's UST ranking here.


Gregory was comparing 2020 projectors to each other there and prices have gone down for the 2019 projectors since then. The bang for the buck is a large factor in his ratings. If you go back you'll see that the A300 has the best specs, though the 1S beats it in native contrast by ~ +500. Also the 1S has never been tested to have the 32ms input lag. So there's that too. Either is a great option. The only one I wouldn't recommend is the original Xiaomi Mijia (2019) since it was the first out of the gate with the .47 DLP chip and has the most issues.


----------



## pulp1

Casey_Bryson said:


> If you don't want 3D or won't be rooting then it does for you. I'd still go A300 or 1S though unless you really like the look of the Pro.


Cool. Where do you get warranties from btw? Didn’t know you could get a warranty for something used that you got off eBay. I think the A300 is a bitover budget. I’m really looking at $2-2.5k. Even that’s pushing it. So I think it’s this Wemax Nova/cinema 4K vs the VAVA 4K. And every Chinese supplier I spoke to said VAVA was better than the cinema 4K/Wemax Nova. Also a lot more expensive in China though, so I’m not sure.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

pulp1 said:


> Cool. Where do you get warranties from btw? Didn’t know you could get a warranty for something used that you got off eBay. I think the A300 is a bitover budget. I’m really looking at $2-2.5k. Even that’s pushing it. So I think it’s this Wemax Nova/cinema 4K vs the VAVA 4K. And every Chinese supplier I spoke to said VAVA was better than the cinema 4K/Wemax Nova. Also a lot more expensive in China though, so I’m not sure.


Just look at PHC's tests and they tell a different story for calibrated lumens. EBay warranties are from square trade or whomever you prefer for new, not used. The A300 is in your budget if you go ali baba. 

The 1S even more so and you'll save almost 1k. If you get it for almost half the cost it's self insurance. Just something to think about. I'd go 1S all day everyday versus Vava. It's almost half the price.


----------



## pulp1

Casey_Bryson said:


> Just look at PHC's tests and they tell a different story for calibrated lumens. EBay warranties are from square trade or whomever you prefer for new, not used. The A300 is in your budget if you go ali baba.
> 
> The 1S even more so and you'll save almost 1k. If you get it for almost half the cost it's self insurance. Just something to think about. I'd go 1S all day everyday versus Vava. It's almost half the price.


Is 1S better than the Cinema Pro? Also, what's your experience of ordering from Alibaba? Little bit nervous about what happens if there are problems later during warranty etc. I guess you have to ship it back to China? Thats why Im tempted by the $2200 Wemax Nova. But then it's only $300 difference to the VAVA so I'm not sure it makes sense?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

pulp1 said:


> Is 1S better than the Cinema Pro? Also, what's your experience of ordering from Alibaba? Little bit nervous about what happens if there are problems later during warranty etc. I guess you have to ship it back to China? Thats why Im tempted by the $2200 Wemax Nova. But then it's only $300 difference to the VAVA so I'm not sure it makes sense?


Go with the Vava then. It sounds like the best option for your needs.


----------



## Shady12

Casey_Bryson said:


> It's the Pro because it doesn't do 3D. You can get it much cheaper elsewhere. Get the A300 off Ebay and buy a warranty if that's what you need. If you don't need a warranty buy it off Alibaba for 2.3K and save yourself 1k.
> 
> Either way you're getting the best UST you can buy right now (most calibrated lumend, 3000:1 native contrast, as low as 32MS input lag).
> 
> Or if you want something still better than the Vava go with the 1S for 1.5K or Fengmi for the same. Both are better options than Vava. But if you need that warranty and ease of Amazon go with Vava if you must....but the A300 is the best.


@Casey_Bryson How many models of Fengmi USTs are there? One that is about the same price on Alibaba as the Xioami S1 (this correct)? What's the model # on that one? Then the Fengmi A300 which is more $ as you said but the best of all of them?

What makes the S1 and cheaper Fengmi better than the Vava? Thanks.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Shady12 said:


> @Casey_Bryson How many models of Fengmi USTs are there? One that is about the same price on Alibaba as the Xioami S1 (this correct)? What's the model # on that one? Then the Fengmi A300 which is more $ as you said but the best of all of them?
> 
> What makes the S1 and cheaper Fengmi better than the Vava? Thanks.


There's the 2019 version, the White 2000 advertised lumen version, and the Pro (2020). The pro is not rootable and no 3D and comes out to about 2100 calibrated lumens. I think the White and 2019 version are about the same calibrated give or take a few hundred calibrated. 

The A300 is not technically a Fengmi since it comes from Appotronics, the laser maker. Not to confuse, but in some markets it's called the Wemax A300. fengmi manufactures them all including Xiaomi. So they are all related to each other and probably should be know as an acronym form like AFX or what have you just to make it easier on everyone.

The Xiaomi latest model is 1S. They all have a code name and technical model number starting with F. I don't have them handy, but for the most part knowing their names should suffice when buying.


----------



## Shady12

Casey_Bryson said:


> There's the 2019 version, the White 2000 advertised lumen version, and the Pro (2020). The pro is not rootable and no 3D and comes out to about 2100 calibrated lumens. I think the White and 2019 version are about the same calibrated give or take a few hundred calibrated.
> 
> The A300 is not technically a Fengmi since it comes from Appotronics, the laser maker. Not to confuse, but in some markets it's called the Wemax A300. fengmi manufactures them all including Xiaomi. So they are all related to each other and probably should be know as an acronym form like AFX or what have you just to make it easier on everyone.
> 
> The Xiaomi latest model is 1S. They all have a code name and technical model number starting with F. I don't have them handy, but for the most part knowing their names should suffice when buying.


Would you say 1S and 2019 Fengmi at the same price are pretty much a toss-up in quality?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Shady12 said:


> Would you say 1S and 2019 Fengmi at the same price are pretty much a toss-up in quality?


I forgot to answer why both are better than Vava: You lose a lot of lumens when you calibrate with Vava and you don't with the others. Vava calibrates just above 1300 lumens when it advertises almost double at 2500. I think it outputs under 2000 in any mode though and unless you grab it on a fire sale at 2k (and like the fact that it has a warranty) it doesn't make sense to go with it over the others as stated.

You get about 1000:1 more Contrast Ratio from the 1S which might work out to closer to 500:1 depending on the example. I think they are all around 3000:1 real world average. I mean the A3000 advertises 4000:1 but I haven't seen a unit test over 3000:1. So yeah it's probably a toss up if you favor the look of the Fengmi over the Xiaomi, but contrast is king and the 1S has tested the best overall.


----------



## Shady12

Casey_Bryson said:


> I forgot to answer why both are better than Vava: You lose a lot of lumens when you calibrate with Vava and you don't with the others. Vava calibrates just above 1300 lumens when it advertises almost double at 2500. I think it outputs under 2000 in any mode though and unless you grab it on a fire sale at 2k (and like the fact that it has a warranty) it doesn't make sense to go with it over the others as stated.
> 
> You get about 1000:1 more Contrast Ratio from the 1S which might work out to closer to 500:1 depending on the example. I think they are all around 3000:1 real world average. I mean the A3000 advertises 4000:1 but I haven't seen a unit test over 3000:1. So yeah it's probably a toss up if you favor the look of the Fengmi over the Xiaomi, but contrast is king and the 1S has tested the best overall.


Thanks. Probably going to pull the trigger on a 1S... Then after I make sure I'm keeping it get a 120" XY Screen PET Crystal screen.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Shady12 said:


> Thanks. Probably going to pull the trigger on a 1S... Then after I make sure I'm keeping it get a 120" XY Screen PET Crystal screen.


Good plan. Great combo.


----------



## Doncalitri

Anyone experience with this one? Specs looks good..


XM Ecosystem WEMAX APPOTRONICS D30 L306ACF Real 4K UHD Laser TV Theatre Projector Ultra Short Throw 12500 ANSI Lumens 400nit HDR10 ALPD 3.0 Smart FENGMI OS Android System WIFI Bluetooth Built-in Dolby DTS Sound Home Movie Projector

https://banggood.app.link/VOyzt5aqTeb


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Doncalitri said:


> Anyone experience with this one? Specs looks good..
> 
> 
> XM Ecosystem WEMAX APPOTRONICS D30 L306ACF Real 4K UHD Laser TV Theatre Projector Ultra Short Throw 12500 ANSI Lumens 400nit HDR10 ALPD 3.0 Smart FENGMI OS Android System WIFI Bluetooth Built-in Dolby DTS Sound Home Movie Projector
> 
> https://banggood.app.link/VOyzt5aqTeb



I was excited about it last October until I found out that the contrast ratio was about half the other releases from the group (3000:1)and it has no 3D. With the bump in lumens and 1500:1 contrast ratio you'll be seeing a lot of gray. So it's only good for daytime/ high ambient light viewing.


----------



## Sheldon1933

Hello everyone. I'm new here in the forum because I can't find any useful information anywhere, I hope you can help me further.
I would like to buy a Xiaomi Fengmi Cinema pro, or a Xiaomi Mijia 1s. The problem is the extremely high input lag. Has anyone already managed to root one of the two projectors, or has the problem already been resolved with a software update? Thank you for your help.
Greetings from Switzerland


----------



## Topcat41

Hi new to these forums , recently had a opportunity to buy the fengmi cinema 4k or the cinema pro , I decided to go with the cinema 4k because it can do 3d which I must be one of the few that still love this format , am.loving my choice and have got the ok to to get a 100" alr screen from xy ( using a electric tab tensioned xy ec2 92" screen at the moment ) how do I get the 3d to work ? Is there a option in the menus? Have glasses and source etc


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Sheldon1933 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here in the forum because I can't find any useful information anywhere, I hope you can help me further.
> I would like to buy a Xiaomi Fengmi Cinema pro, or a Xiaomi Mijia 1s. The problem is the extremely high input lag. Has anyone already managed to root one of the two projectors, or has the problem already been resolved with a software update? Thank you for your help.
> Greetings from Switzerland


You can root the 1S and install Spocky's tools to lower the input lag. The Pro hasn't been rooted yet, to my knowledge. It uses Android 9 versus the 6 on the 1S.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Topcat41 said:


> Hi new to these forums , recently had a opportunity to buy the fengmi cinema 4k or the cinema pro , I decided to go with the cinema 4k because it can do 3d which I must be one of the few that still love this format , am.loving my choice and have got the ok to to get a 100" alr screen from xy ( using a electric tab tensioned xy ec2 92" screen at the moment ) how do I get the 3d to work ? Is there a option in the menus? Have glasses and source etc


Congrats! You're in for a treat!

To enable 3D: long press the menu ( hamburger) button, choose 3D and then choose your 3D format. It takes about 10 seconds and makes some weird electro-mechanical like noise, but it works beautifully and looks much better than Optoma's P1/P2. 

Note: if the color looks off and a bit orange, just turn 3D off and back on. I've never seen it happen twice in a row. 

Also to get the best 3D possible you can use MadVR to upscale to 4K and you'll get an amazing 3840x1080 3D image. Well worth the trouble of storing your blu-rays on hard drive via Make MKV, configuring MPC-HC as the player and MadVR as the renderer. You'll also need the latest mid-range video card for the best rendering MadVR can offer.


----------



## Sheldon1933

[QUOTE = "Casey_Bryson, Post: 60621224, Mitglied: 8116194"]
Sie können das 1S rooten und die Tools von Spocky installieren, um die Eingangsverzögerung zu verringern. Der Pro ist meines Wissens noch nicht verwurzelt. Es verwendet Android 9 gegenüber der 6 auf dem 1S.
[/ZITATThank you


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Sheldon1933 said:


> [QUOTE = "Casey_Bryson, Post: 60621224, Mitglied: 8116194"]
> Sie können das 1S rooten und die Tools von Spocky installieren, um die Eingangsverzögerung zu verringern. Der Pro ist meines Wissens noch nicht verwurzelt. Es verwendet Android 9 gegenüber der 6 auf dem 1S.
> [/ZITATThank you


Can you please translate your post to English? Thanks!


----------



## Topcat41

Casey_Bryson said:


> Congrats! You're in for a treat!
> 
> To enable 3D: long press the menu ( hamburger) button, choose 3D and then choose your 3D format. It takes about 10 seconds and makes some weird electro-mechanical like noise, but it works beautifully and looks much better than Optoma's P1/P2.
> 
> Note: if the color looks off and a bit orange, just turn 3D off and back on. I've never seen it happen twice in a row.
> 
> Also to get the best 3D possible you can use MadVR to upscale to 4K and you'll get an amazing 3840x1080 3D image. Well worth the trouble of storing your blu-rays on hard drive via Make MKV, configuring MPC-HC as the player and MadVR as the renderer. You'll also need the latest mid-range video card for the best rendering MadVR can offer.


That's great thank you casey


----------



## Topcat41

All good tried a sky 3d movie last night and it worked perfectly , the reason I went for the 4k cinema over the pro


----------



## dcmodern

Casey_Bryson said:


> I was excited about it last October until I found out that the contrast ratio was about half the other releases from the group (3000:1)and it has no 3D. With the bump in lumens and 1500:1 contrast ratio you'll be seeing a lot of gray. So it's only good for daytime/ high ambient light viewing.


Hi Casey, do you still think the A300 is the best buy out there ? How about the Cinema Pro? I was about to buy the D30 but saw the low contrast rating as a deal breaker


----------



## g4s

Is coil whine an issue with these projectors anymore?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

dcmodern said:


> Hi Casey, do you still think the A300 is the best buy out there ? How about the Cinema Pro? I was about to buy the D30 but saw the low contrast rating as a deal breaker


yes the A300 is still the best. The Fengmi Cinema Pro is still 3rd fiddle since it has no 3D and hasn't been rooted for lower lag and spocky's projectivity tools. I was excited for the D30 as well but no 3D and half the contrast killed it for me too.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

g4s said:


> Is coil whine an issue with these projectors anymore?


'Sup G4s? I think it's hit or miss with majority not hearing it. I know some unlucky LG owners have reported it. Mine is audible if you put your ear to it. I loved how quiet the P2 I had was, but it was a non factor when a movie is playing unless it's a very quiet scene, but you get used to it--even though I didn't think I ever could.

You thinking about upgrading your contrast?


----------



## g4s

Casey_Bryson said:


> 'Sup G4s? I think it's hit or miss with majority not hearing it. I know some unlucky LG owners have reported it. Mine is audible if you put your ear to it. I loved how quiet the P2 I had was, but it was a non factor when a movie is playing unless it's a very quiet scene, but you get used to it--even though I didn't think I ever could.
> 
> You thinking about upgrading your contrast?


Not looking to upgrade yet. My P1's still doing a great job, but I like seeing all the competition and improvements with UST's. For me they're the only way to go.


----------



## ababapanos

Good evening, I bought the fengmi 4K new model. I'm a little worried because I read that many have a problem with coil noise and burned motherboards. also some models have a problem and do not show 4K but an image with many pixels; what is your experience in them?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

ababapanos said:


> Good evening, I bought the fengmi 4K new model. I'm a little worried because I read that many have a problem with coil noise and burned motherboards. also some models have a problem and do not show 4K but an image with many pixels; what is your experience in them?


In 3 months mine will be 2 years old. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## ababapanos

Hi, I recently purchased an Xbox series S and a 4K ultra-short-throw projector (Fengmi 4K ust projector) which supports 4K and HDR10.
But with Xbox Series S it does not recognise 4K. It gives a message saying your TV is not 4K compatible. I have tried all the settings, changed the cables . But i still get this message saying the TV is not 4K compatible . I’ve seen people here with the same issue on X box One consoles. Does anyone have an answer and/ or a solution to this issue?


----------



## Cookiekla

ababapanos said:


> Hi, I recently purchased an Xbox series S and a 4K ultra-short-throw projector (Fengmi 4K ust projector) which supports 4K and HDR10.
> But with Xbox Series S it does not recognise 4K. It gives a message saying your TV is not 4K compatible. I have tried all the settings, changed the cables . But i still get this message saying the TV is not 4K compatible . I’ve seen people here with the same issue on X box One consoles. Does anyone have an answer and/ or a solution to this issue?


the xbox requires hdmi 2.1 the fengmi only supports hdmi 2.0.


----------



## Doncalitri

The series S doesn’t require HDMI 2.1. 

HDMI 2.1 is needed for 120+ Hertz on 4K resolution. The series S can’t handle 120 hertz on 4K hardware wise. The Series X has that capability though if your tv/projector/screen supports it. 
But you can still play with HDMI 2.0 if 2.1 is not available but just not with 4K above 120 hertz refreshrate. 

The Fengmi projector can’t handle 120 hertz either so you wont miss out on that. The Xbox series S can handle 1440p nativly with upscaling to 4K. No native 4K resolution by the way. 

Have you checked the setting to output HDMI 2.0 in projector? To be set per hdmi input. It should than accept (upscaled by series S) 4K from your series S.

Keep in mind it has high input lag for gaming. With spocky tool & root you can lower it a bit.


----------



## Tyler1705

I know im just being paranoid, but I hear a very faint clicking noise coming from the right intake when tge unit is powered down. My wife alerted me of the clicking and its faint enough that I have to put my ear next to the vent to hear it clearly. Any idea what this could be?


----------



## Tyler1705

Tyler1705 said:


> I know im just being paranoid, but I hear a very faint clicking noise coming from the right intake when tge unit is powered down. My wife alerted me of the clicking and its faint enough that I have to put my ear next to the vent to hear it clearly. Any idea what this could be?


I have the Fengmi cinema 4k white new model


----------



## Tyler1705

It is also a constant clicking sound. Not just once in awhile.


----------



## Tyler1705

I guess its more like ticking, not clicking


----------



## Lalit Rao

Dat Bui said:


> Thanks for your reply AV_Integrated!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by reflections off the screen because the wall is behind the screen and the screen casts a shadow. I realize the checker board picture doesn't show what i'm talking about very well so i took another two to show you what i'm talking about
> 
> 
> The first pic shows it booting up with the "mi" logo. You can see the screen casts a shadow on the right, top and left side of the screen. Beyond that and below the screen you see the light "bleed". It's as if i haven't done the keystone adjustments correctly but i can assure you that i have. The second pic is a close of the bottom right corner of the screen which shows the screen, shadow and the light "bleed".
> 
> 
> 
> I do plan to make the wall darker by either painting it black or put up dark curtains which I think should hide the issue but i'm wondering if I did something wrong while playing with the adjustments or is this normal?
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the reply


Hello Dat Bui, I bought Fengmi 4k cinema pro and I am facing the same issue of light bleed. It looks exactly the same as you have shared in the pictures. Could you please tell what did you do to fix it?
Did you replace the projector?
Thanks in advance


----------



## MarviGito

Hey guy, what projector calibration settings are best for this beauty?


----------



## Bob808

Can anyone provide any guidance on the Fengmi L176FCN 4K UST projector… been offered one completely new for £1200 and wondering if it’s worth a go at that…. I don’t think I can import for anything close to that. Is it a good option or better ones to look for now? Anything I should know about or look for on this?

thanks

bob


----------



## MarviGito

Bob808 said:


> Can anyone provide any guidance on the Fengmi L176FCN 4K UST projector… been offered one completely new for £1200 and wondering if it’s worth a go at that…. I don’t think I can import for anything close to that. Is it a good option or better ones to look for now? Anything I should know about or look for on this?
> 
> thanks
> 
> bob


Have you confirmed whether it comes with android or the MUIU interface? the Price is fair, are you having it shipped?


----------



## Bob808

Thanks… it’s local to me so collecting. Will check it over when I see it before buying…. Any pro/cons on either? Was going to connect to an Apple TV 4K and a Xbox series x so the OS isn’t my biggest concern. Any concerns with the projector quality or noise etc?


----------



## MarviGito

Bob808 said:


> Thanks… it’s local to me so collecting. Will check it over when I see it before buying…. Any pro/cons on either? Was going to connect to an Apple TV 4K and a Xbox series x so the OS isn’t my biggest concern. Any concerns with the projector quality or noise etc?


There’s some coil whine but it goes unnoticeable after a while , make sure the projector is in a well ventilated area, some projectors from the the same family such as the Xiaomi Mija and pro have a design flaw that causes the projector to get too hot and bends the metal plate that holds the DLP chip, which causes the projector to project vertical lines as well as not powering on, but I assume that was all fixed with the Fengmi’s design. Apart from the barely noticeable coil whine, the projector is aesthetically beautiful, possibly the best looking projector in the market right now, seriously can’t get over how well made it is, even after months of ownership and the picture quality of also excellent, I do suggest you budget for an ALR screen if you wasn’t the best possible experience from it.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Bob808 said:


> Thanks… it’s local to me so collecting. Will check it over when I see it before buying…. Any pro/cons on either? Was going to connect to an Apple TV 4K and a Xbox series x so the OS isn’t my biggest concern. Any concerns with the projector quality or noise etc?


Mine is still going strong 2 years later!


----------



## DunMunro

Fengmi C2 review



Test Fengmi Formovie Cinéma 2 : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –


(English in bottom half)


----------



## mdannydog

I'm thinking of getting a Sonos beam , but noticed it only has one HDMI arc input , would this be possible to connect the the fengmi via the arc input and connect my nvidea shield to one of the other inputs , or do I need a soundbar that's has hdmi pass through


----------



## pmcnano

Been searching everywhere. I bought the 4k cinema pro 14 months ago.

I barely used it really, If I used it 100 hours I would be surprised.

I went to turn it on a couple of days ago and nothing. It turns on, the power led on, then starts blinking and after a few seconds it turns off.

I've seen the metal plate issues in old models, and DMD chip issues. I opened it up, the metal plate is fine, I didn't see anything weird with the chip.

Any ideas?

AliExpress seller says it's probably the chip and to send back to China, but just between shipping, repair, shipping back and paying taxes again it just doesn't sound feasible .

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JackDal

Bob808 said:


> Can anyone provide any guidance on the Fengmi L176FCN 4K UST projector… been offered one completely new for £1200 and wondering if it’s worth a go at that…. I don’t think I can import for anything close to that. Is it a good option or better ones to look for now? Anything I should know about or look for on this?


Hi Bob, did you buy the L176FCN in the end? Any opinion?

Everyone, is it still a good UST for around 1300 USD or you can find anything better?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

JackDal said:


> Hi Bob, did you buy the L176FCN in the end? Any opinion?
> 
> Everyone, is it still a good UST for around 1300 USD or you can find anything better?


Edit: Correction the L176FCN is not the Pro. My bad.

Let me put it this way: it's been out almost 3 years and it still makes me glad I have it versus the most recent round of RGB Laser UST's. Hindsight I would have gone with the A300, but it was so early in the firmware that there was only a 10-15% gain in lumens and a $800 price difference. Now it's more like 25%.

That said, if you don't need 3D go with the most recent release of Xiaomi Laser TV 2/cinema 2, especially if you won't be using MADVR as a DTM for HDR. You could wait for the T1 or Chroma firmware to mature in 3-6 months, but who knows if they'll resolve some of their issues.

But if you can't afford the $800 difference and need to save some dough, the Fengmi 4K Cinema is still a fantastic value option even 3 years later. It and the A300 can been rooted to take full advantage of Spocky's Projectivity tools in all their glory-- unlike their successors.


----------



## JackDal

Casey_Bryson said:


> EDIT: the L176FCN is the Pro, do not get that. 👎👎 the ordinal (the subject matter of this thread) is better.
> 
> Let me put it this way: it's been out almost 3 years and it still makes me glad I have it versus the most recent round of RGB Laser UST's. Hindsight I would have gone with the A300, but it was so early in the firmware that there was only a 10-15% gain in lumens and a $800 price difference. Now it's more like 25%.
> 
> That said, if you don't need 3D go with the most recent release of Xiaomi Laser TV 2, especially if you won't be using MADVR as a DTM for HDR. You could wait for the T1 or Chroma firmware to mature in 3-6 months, but who knows if they'll resolve some of their issues.
> 
> But if you can't afford the $800 difference and need to save some dough, the Fengmi 4K Cinema is still a fantastic value option even 3 years later. It and the A300 can been rooted to take full advantage of Spocky's Projectivity tools in all their glory-- unlike their successors.


Are you sure that L176FCN is the pro? As far as I can see, the pro is L176FCNPro.

Do you mean that the A300 is 25% brighter?

I have seen the latest Samsung UST Le Premier 9P (2800 ANSI Lumen) but the contrast left me disappointed (I believe it is 1000:1 native). Especially considering that it costs 5 times the Fengmi in this thread.

Is the Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 noticeably brighter than the L176FCN (non pro)? I see the contrast is the same and they are both equipped with ALPD 3.0 (only the Vava has 4.0).

I am trying to ponder if it is worth spending more than twice for a latest generation Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 (or similar) or get this deal for the Fengmi (the seller accepted a 800 GBP offer for a new projector in opened box).


----------



## Casey_Bryson

JackDal said:


> Are you sure that L176FCN is the pro? As far as I can see, the pro is L176FCNPro.
> 
> Do you mean that the A300 is 25% brighter?
> 
> I have seen the latest Samsung UST Le Premier 9P (2800 ANSI Lumen) but the contrast left me disappointed (I believe it is 1000:1 native). Especially considering that it costs 5 times the Fengmi in this thread.
> 
> Is the Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 noticeably brighter than the L176FCN (non pro)? I see the contrast is the same and they are both equipped with ALPD 3.0 (only the Vava has 4.0).
> 
> I am trying to ponder if it is worth spending more than twice for a latest generation Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 (or similar) or get this deal for the Fengmi (the seller accepted a 800 GBP offer for a new projector in opened box).



My bad. I did a cursory search and got a lot of Pro results. It has been so long since I've seen the model number and thought it had more 7's.

~25% is a rough estimate since calibrated lumens for A300 has been treated as high as ~2600 lumens and the Fengmi 4K gets between 1700-2100 depending on firmware/hardware revision. I think I'm getting around 2000 based on my experience comparing with the P2 at a lower percentage (~75%?) 

Xiaomi's latest (XC2) is closer to 2200 calibrated so the difference is minimal other that DV support and MEMC if those things matter to you or don't have another DTM solution for your HDR content. 

So if it's almost double the cost for you it should make the Fengmi an even easier decision. You can get by with DTM, but HDR won't be as bright unless you're okay with blown out skies/highlights/outdoor scenes. I really think you need to address that so if you watch mostly DV content the XC2 makes more sense, but if it's mostly HDR MadVR is your savior and free outside the cost of a PC if you don't already have one.


----------



## JackDal

Casey_Bryson said:


> My bad. I did a cursory search and got a lot of Pro results. It has been so long since I've seen the model number and thought it had more 7's.
> 
> ~25% is a rough estimate since calibrated lumens for A300 has been treated as high as ~2600 lumens and the Fengmi 4K gets between 1700-2100 depending on firmware/hardware revision. I think I'm getting around 2000 based on my experience comparing with the P2 at a lower percentage (~75%?)
> 
> Xiaomi's latest (XC2) is closer to 2200 calibrated so the difference is minimal other that DV support and MEMC if those things matter to you or don't have another DTM solution for your HDR content.
> 
> So if it's almost double the cost for you it should make the Fengmi an even easier decision. You can get by with DTM, but HDR won't be as bright unless you're okay with blown out skies/highlights/outdoor scenes. I really think you need to address that so if you watch mostly DV content the XC2 makes more sense, but if it's mostly HDR MadVR is your savior and free outside the cost of a PC if you don't already have one.


My use will be 98% of the time Netflix and Amazon Prime. Right now I use an Apple TV connected to a TV. depending on the projector I might decide to keep the Apple TV or use the inyegrated apps. 

What would you suggest in this use case?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

JackDal said:


> My use will be 98% of the time Netflix and Amazon Prime. Right now I use an Apple TV connected to a TV. depending on the projector I might decide to keep the Apple TV or use the inyegrated apps.
> 
> What would you suggest in this use case?


You could go with the Fengmi and pick up an HDfury for a $200-400 depending on the model to get LLDV or go with the XC2 and use it's DV since you can force DV for everything. I'd probably go LLDV since you can tinker with it more to get out just right and you're saving money + 3D+ root/Projectivity and all that comes with it. But if you don't tinker at all maybe XC2 with DV is the best option for you.


----------



## JackDal

Casey_Bryson said:


> You could go with the Fengmi and pick up an HDfury for a $200-400 depending on the model to get LLDV or go with the XC2 and use it's DV since you can force DV for everything. I'd probably go LLDV since you can tinker with it more to get out just right and you're saving money + 3D+ root/Projectivity and all that comes with it. But if you don't tinker at all maybe XC2 with DV is the best option for you.


I am new to the topic, I could find HDfury (it seems there are few models - which one would I need to pick?) but nothing about XC2 and DV. Could you share any link?

Any guide to setup HDfury / APTV / projector?

Thanks for your input!

Forgot to ask: how many cm from the wall to have a 100 inches picture?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

JackDal said:


> I am new to the topic, I could find HDfury (it seems there are few models - which one would I need to pick?) but nothing about XC2 and DV. Could you share any link?
> 
> Any guide to setup HDfury / APTV / projector?
> 
> Thanks for your input!


XC2= Xiaomi Cinema 2 just to be clear. You can use an HD Fury on it too instead of relying on the XC2's DV. 

Here's HD Fury's link to get you started: Enjoy Dynamic DV content from LLDV source on any HDR10 display. | HDFury.com | Connect and Fix everything in HDMI

Pick which ever one works for you and your budget as they have more options and functions the newer/more expensive you go. There's a slight learning curve but not bad at all.

Lots of good info you can search for on here or Google.


----------



## JackDal

Casey_Bryson said:


> XC2= Xiaomi Cinema 2 just to be clear. You can use an HD Fury on it too instead of relying on the XC2's DV.
> 
> Here's HD Fury's link to get you started: Enjoy Dynamic DV content from LLDV source on any HDR10 display. | HDFury.com | Connect and Fix everything in HDMI
> 
> Pick which ever one works for you and your budget as they have more options and functions the newer/more expensive you go. There's a slight learning curve but not bad at all.
> 
> Lots of good info you can search for on here or Google.


Thanks for your inputs - much appreciated! Will do my researches and decide.


----------



## JackDal

JackDal said:


> Thanks for your inputs - much appreciated! Will do my researches and decide.


In the end I bought the Fengmi 4K Cinema .

I am actually very impressed: it is now connected to a Chromecast with Google TV and the image looks surprisingly good also on a simple white wall and basic settings. The only annoying bit is reflection to other surfaces and visible wall texture.

I find its contrast hugely superior to the one I have seen with a Samsung LSP9T (both on default settings).

I am now looking for an ALR UST screen: I would love to buy the Fengmi 100" screen but there is no seller shipping it to the UK, in the meantime I've ordered some samples of PET Crystal and PET Crystal HG, just to have an idea of how much brightness will be lost.


----------



## JackDal

Lemonspeakers said:


> My Fengmi 4K, when HDR is enabled in a movie that supports HDR (ie: Netflix's American Son and Haunting of Hill house), the screen gets incredibly dark (blacks are crushed) and the colors become very dull.
> I've only noticed this when there is HDR content. Ive already disabled dynamic colors. But I left dynamic Contrast ON.


I am facing a similar issue.

I thought it was my eyes (colours were duller than usual) but then I changed back to SDR and the whole picture became brighter. 

But it didn't last: the brightness and contract don't seem constant. I thought that the issue was HDR but after returning from SDR to HDR the image was bright again.

Then I did few more trials and now it seems quite random: sometimes I get dull image with both SDR and HDR and sometimes with none. I am always playing the same test video (from Netflix).

I am using a Chromecast with Google TV, connected via an 8K hdmi cable to hdmi1, Colour setting with HDR is 4:2:2 12 bits (I have tried other settings and I don't see any change).

The Chromecast is not directly connected to the projector but via a splitter (HDMI Splitter 1x2 4K 60Hz 1080P 120Hz PS5 4:4:4 SPDIF 5.1CH Breakout D-olby Vision Atmos HDR CEC HDCP2.2 18Gbps HDMI Splitter 1 in2 out Scaler 4K 1080P EDID 32 Switch ESD SP12PRO: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo) that I use to extract the audio to send it to an AV Receiver (via hdmi) that doesn't support [email protected] passthrough.

No idea if the issue is caused by the projector, the Chromecast or the splitter.

I think the picture was consistently bright and well contrasted when I was using an old Apple TV 1080p.

Before I start dismantling everything... any idea?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

HDR can appear darker because it's using a different curve, especially if you're not dynamically tone mapping it to your display capabilities. Without DTM you can adjust contrast and brightness but you'll likely see blowouts on the higher nit areas of the content, usually sunlit scenes.

I've only seen the dull colors on SDR a few times, but it's due to me using Spocky's Projectivity tools to automatically change settings based on HDR/SDR signal and it leaves it on my HDR settings, with less color saturation, even though it correctly identifies the signal as HDR. it doesn't happen often and is a easy fix. I suspect you're having a different issue and that your splitter may be at fault. I tried a splitter but couldn't get it to work with everything and ultimately purchased a new receiver. 

Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## JackDal

I did some more experiments and the splitter is not the root cause. 

When I switch from SDR to HDR (in Chromecast settings) the first time I play a movie in HDR colours are more vivid (than SDR), brightness is higher and the contrast is great. After a while (e.g. stopping the movie, returning to the main Netflix menu and replaying it) everything becomes slightly duller than SDR. 

If I go back to SDR the imagine returns as bright as it was before. 

What makes things worse is that it is hard to identify what is the trigger and hence hard to reproduce. 

In my mind it is not a time related issue but more about how Chromecast handles the various profiles when moving from one movie to the other. Maybe something gets broken and Chromecast doesn't feed the right HDR info when content is played.

I have read about other users having the exact problem with Nvidia Shield. 

I wonder if ATV 4K would fix the issue.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

JackDal said:


> I did some more experiments and the splitter is not the root cause.
> 
> When I switch from SDR to HDR (in Chromecast settings) the first time I play a movie in HDR colours are more vivid (than SDR), brightness is higher and the contrast is great. After a while (e.g. stopping the movie, returning to the main Netflix menu and replaying it) everything becomes slightly duller than SDR.
> 
> If I go back to SDR the imagine returns as bright as it was before.
> 
> What makes things worse is that it is hard to identify what is the trigger and hence hard to reproduce.
> 
> In my mind it is not a time related issue but more about how Chromecast handles the various profiles when moving from one movie to the other. Maybe something gets broken and Chromecast doesn't feed the right HDR info when content is played.
> 
> I have read about other users having the exact problem with Nvidia Shield.
> 
> I wonder if ATV 4K would fix the issue.


Could be the source or app. Try ATV 4K if it's an option. The picture menu on the left should look blownout if the projector is in HDR mode.


----------



## JackDal

Casey_Bryson said:


> Could be the source or app. Try ATV 4K if it's an option. The picture menu on the left should look blownout if the projector is in HDR mode.


It is definitely in HDR mode, but somehow the projector or Chromecast alter the settings (after a while) and it gets duller. 

Could you share your HDR display settings? Do you disable dynamic contrast and dynamic colour with HDR? Do you use highlight or movie mode?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Dynamic Contrast doesn't do anything in HDR, I leave it on for SDR as it seems to dynamically darken areas that should be dark and brighten bright areas; the image is more "contasty" if you will, overall.
Dynamic Color is off for HDR otherwise the image is too orange, on for SDR for more vivid color. 

You could download a test file and play it directly from the projector player to see if it's your source.


----------



## Andrea0790

Hi everyone, I'm new here, it's a pleasure! I'm a fan of ultra short throw projectors, I wanted some help if you can.
My fengmi makes an annoying click every time it plays something from the fire stick tv. It is connected to kef ls50 trough rotel ra 12 with optical audio cable. I tried all the possible solutions, change cables, outputs but nothing happened. Continues this annoying click as if it were always looking for the signal.
Any suggestions?
It's not a aplificator issue, i've tried with another
I'm desperate please help 
i have made a video of the issue ma it's too large to post here
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Andrea0790 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here, it's a pleasure! I'm a fan of ultra short throw projectors, I wanted some help if you can.
> My fengmi makes an annoying click every time it plays something from the fire stick tv. It is connected to kef ls50 trough rotel ra 12 with optical audio cable. I tried all the possible solutions, change cables, outputs but nothing happened. Continues this annoying click as if it were always looking for the signal.
> Any suggestions?
> It's not a aplificator issue, i've tried with another
> I'm desperate please help
> i have made a video of the issue ma it's too large to post here
> Thanks in advance!


-Does it happen with another external source? Internal source? 
-Stereo and Dolby Digital? 
-Does it happen with the internal speaker?


----------



## Andrea0790

Thank you for your reply!
It happen only with external source and with the external speakers, no click with internal speakers. I noticed that it's always the symbol of Dolby Digital at the start of video play.
it may depend to the dolby? do i need to change any settings?
Thank you!!




Casey_Bryson said:


> -Does it happen with another external source? Internal source?
> -Stereo and Dolby Digital?
> -Does it happen with the internal speaker?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

No click playing something internally with sound output to your receiver? If so, it may be the format of the sound or your fire stick. 

Setup your fire stick for stereo only and see if that eliminates the click. You can also do the same with the Fengmi.


----------



## Andrea0790

Casey_Bryson said:


> No click playing something internally with sound output to your receiver? If so, it may be the format of the sound or your fire stick.
> 
> Setup your fire stick for stereo only and see if that eliminates the click. You can also do the same with the Fengmi.


I unflag dolby on my fire stick settings and on my fengmi settings audio output and no more clicking!!! thank you very much!!!! i was starting to go crazy!! Thank you again!


----------



## dcmodern

are there any updates for ProjectIvy Tools in the pipeline? I have a "Jerry"/FengOS. I installed the 3.56 version but I can't sign-in to my Google account or upgrade to premium within the app...


----------



## spocky12

dcmodern said:


> are there any updates for ProjectIvy Tools in the pipeline? I have a "Jerry"/FengOS. I installed the 3.56 version but I can't sign-in to my Google account or upgrade to premium within the app...


A release candidate has been sent to a few users. Fixing bugs takes a bit more than I initially expected as commuting between my home and the forbidden west is quite long . Almost done anyways.
I haven't sorted out the payment without the Google services though. This is next on my to-do list.


----------



## dcmodern

Great, thanks! Looking forward to it 



spocky12 said:


> A release candidate has been sent to a few users. Fixing bugs takes a bit more than I initially expected as commuting between my home and the forbidden west is quite long . Almost done anyways.
> I haven't sorted out the payment without the Google services though. This is next on my to-do list.


----------



## JackDal

Going back to my poor experience with HDR, reading Gregory review:



> For HDR programs, it will be necessary to play with the contrast and keep the white point as mentioned above, depending on the film you are projecting because the Fengmi 4K still does not have automapping or automated detection of HDR metadata.


My understanding of the above is that to make the best of HDR content with this projector, it is necessary to calibrate for each specific movie to avoid too dark / too bright settings. This is exactly what I have seen: with one movie the letterboxing bars became brighter and annoying grey (also in dark scene), with another movie the peak white was duller. Thinking about it, it kind of makes sense: the contrast is fixed (net of dynamic contrast), so if the projector pumps the brightness, it is at the expense of blacks. What surprises me is that with SDR and dynamic contrast I can clearly see that the screen is brighter if the scene is bright (and so even if the black bars are grey, it is imperceptible) and the brightness goes down with dark scenes, but with HDR it seems less dynamic and the whole movie is either brighter or darker. I assumed HDR content had scene specific brightness setting (a sort of dynamic contrast but driven by the metadata of the movie), not movie specific, but maybe it is my understanding of HDR wrong.

I wanted to know if HDfury (as explained here) addresses this by doing automapping..


----------



## Casey_Bryson

JackDal said:


> Going back to my poor experience with HDR, reading Gregory review:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of the above is that to make the best of HDR content with this projector, it is necessary to calibrate for each specific movie to avoid too dark / too bright settings. This is exactly what I have seen: with one movie the letterboxing bars became brighter and annoying grey (also in dark scene), with another movie the peak white was duller. Thinking about it, it kind of makes sense: the contrast is fixed (net of dynamic contrast), so if the projector pumps the brightness, it is at the expense of blacks. What surprises me is that with SDR and dynamic contrast I can clearly see that the screen is brighter if the scene is bright (and so even if the black bars are grey, it is imperceptible) and the brightness goes down with dark scenes, but with HDR it seems less dynamic and the whole movie is either brighter or darker. I assumed HDR content had scene specific brightness setting (a sort of dynamic contrast but driven by the metadata of the movie), not movie specific, but maybe it is my understanding of HDR wrong.
> 
> I wanted to know if HDfury (as explained here) addresses this by doing automapping..


HDR 10 does not have dyanmic tone mapping by scene or frame inherently, however it can be applied with the right software/device. Dolby Vision and HDR10+ do. This projector (and most projectors besides top of the line JVC) requires a DynamicToneMapping solution as it can neither do Dolby Vision or HDR10+, until recently no projector could do either. An LLDV capapable HDfury device will handle the task for Dolby Vision content only. 

If you want HDR10 (the most common HDR) to look better and more dynamic than SDR without clipping the highlights you need a DTM solution like MadVR or a Lumagen video processor. Both are very expensive, but with a PC MadVR is free, you just need a decent video card. I think it's the best overall route if you are the least bit technical and most of your content is HDR on your PC. 

Lot's of options to get HDR looking better than SDR.


----------



## dcmodern

Interesting. Does this apply to HDR content from an Apple TV 4K too?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

dcmodern said:


> Interesting. Does this apply to HDR content from an Apple TV 4K too?


If you force Dolby Vision out of the ATV you can use an HDFURY in between to provide LLDV and benefit from the frame by frame DTM that DV content provides.


----------



## JackDal

Casey_Bryson said:


> If you force Dolby Vision out of the ATV you can use an HDFURY in between to provide LLDV and benefit from the frame by frame DTM that DV content provides.


I can enable DV on the Chromecast for Google TV but would it work also for HDR content (like Netflix) or only with DV content? 

Will HDFury expose HDR to the projector or a tone mapped SDR stream? 

By the way, the tone mapping I know is the approximation that the player does when converting a native HDR file to be played on an SDR screen. Do you refer to this?


----------



## ns243ap

Hi Casey,

Do you have a setup like this?
Shield --> Hdfury Vertex2 --> Fengmi4K 
I've seen the article that explains how to have Dynamic tone mapping on any HDR10 projector using a LLDV capable device.
Do you have a such setup? Is it complicated to configure ?
I'm also planning to buy a such device to solve my audio delay in passthrough with the Fengmi4K. I only have PCM stereo and can't use anymore my Yamaha ysp4100 for 5.1 and more
Thanks


----------



## Casey_Bryson

ns243ap said:


> Hi Casey,
> 
> Do you have a setup like this?
> Shield --> Hdfury Vertex2 --> Fengmi4K
> I've seen the article that explains how to have Dynamic tone mapping on any HDR10 projector using a LLDV capable device.
> Do you have a such setup? Is it complicated to configure ?
> I'm also planning to buy a such device to solve my audio delay in passthrough with the Fengmi4K. I only have PCM stereo and can't use anymore my Yamaha ysp4100 for 5.1 and more
> Thanks


I don't but considering it more recently due to more DV content available and MadVR can't play/process DV.

Sounds like you'd kill two birds with one stone if you got one.


----------



## ns243ap

Casey_Bryson said:


> I don't but considering it more recently due to more DV content available and MadVR can't play/process DV.
> 
> Sounds like you'd kill two birds with one stone if you got one.


Thanks for your answer Casey,
I hope someone could share settings. I haven't bought it yet, i have to change house before.


----------



## JarkkoS

ns243ap said:


> Thanks for your answer Casey,
> I hope someone could share settings. I haven't bought it yet, i have to change house before.


I tested HDFury Arcana with this projector and my experience was not so good. The projector had some serious handshaking issues with Arcana.
I always had to turn on and off the devices and sometimes I could get the Projector to handshake with HDfury Arcana.
When it worked, the picture was nice though.
I also have a Sony UHD BD player that can be forced to output LLDV. If this handshaking issue could be solved, I would buy the Arcana or Vertex2.... Or maybe Vertex works better than Arcana?


----------



## ns243ap

JarkkoS said:


> I tested HDFury Arcana with this projector and my experience was not so good. The projector had some serious handshaking issues with Arcana.
> I always had to turn on and off the devices and sometimes I could get the Projector to handshake with HDfury Arcana.
> When it worked, the picture was nice though.
> I also have a Sony UHD BD player that can be forced to output LLDV. If this handshaking issue could be solved, I would buy the Arcana or Vertex2.... Or maybe Vertex works better than Arcana?


Could this problem be solved by firmware update?
Is CEC working and volume control of soundbar if i make this setup
Shield plugged to hdfury vertex2 in input1. Output1 plugged to fengmi4k and output2 to HDMI>S-Vidéo concerter for ambilight system and finally audio output to the Yamaha ysp4100 soundbar.
Thanks


----------



## Casey_Bryson

@Brajesh has a similar setup on his A300.


----------



## Brajesh

I'm going from media players (Shield Pro and Zidoo Z9X) to HDFury to Onkyo AVR to projector. No HDMI issues.


----------



## ns243ap

Brajesh said:


> I'm going from media players (Shield Pro and Zidoo Z9X) to HDFury to Onkyo AVR to projector. No HDMI issues.


Thanks Brajesh for your answer.
So with this setup, you confirm that:
When fengmi4k is powered up, it will also auto power up the soundbar?
When i change volume with fengmi remonte it will increase/decrease on soundbar?
What about wiring, the hdfury must be plugged on HDMI ARC?
Thanks


----------



## Brajesh

Unfortunately, no, at least for A300. HDMI CEC nor eARC help with power or volume. When I had the Fengmi T1, yes, power on/off did work.


----------



## Jerrysnben

Hi everyone, have been using my wemax 4k since end 2019 and recently noticed a purple banding issue at the bottom of my screen. This is especially noticeable during dark scenes in movies and almost non existent in bright images. I am considering my options as the repair cost quoted is around 1.2k USD here in Singapore, which is roughly 60% of the price I paid for it brand new. Would like to seek your opinions if that has happened to your sets before and how did you resolve it. Much appreciated!


----------



## jakechoy

Jerrysnben said:


> Hi everyone, have been using my wemax 4k since end 2019 and recently noticed a purple banding issue at the bottom of my screen. This is especially noticeable during dark scenes in movies and almost non existent in bright images. I am considering my options as the repair cost quoted is around 1.2k USD here in Singapore, which is roughly 60% of the price I paid for it brand new. Would like to seek your opinions if that has happened to your sets before and how did you resolve it. Much appreciated!


i wouldn't repair it. sell it off as parts/repairable. Get new T1 or XM C2...happy life.


----------



## Jerrysnben

jakechoy said:


> i wouldn't repair it. sell it off as parts/repairable. Get new T1 or XM C2...happy life.


Thanks for the advice, will look into it!


----------



## dcmodern

Is it possible to change Fengmi's vertical image offset via software? through Projectivy Launcher?

thanks!


----------



## Casey_Bryson

dcmodern said:


> Is it possible to change Fengmi's vertical image offset via software? through Projectivy Launcher?
> 
> thanks!


No


----------



## denis49

Hello,
I'm trying to use a HDFury Arcana with an ATV 4K and a Fengmi Cinema Pro with LLDV conversion.
I'm also using the Arcana to connect a Sonos Arc.

ATV is recognising the Fengmi as 4K Dolby Vision Device thanks to the Arcana.
CEC is working so so ( When I power up the apple TV with the remote, the Fengmi is also powering up, but when I shut down ATV, the Fengmi is not).

My question is about HDMI handshaking as half of the time I need to press many times the Connect HDMI on the Fengmi...
I tried HDMI1 and HDMI 3 with similar result.

Do you think this can be related to cables ?

Another question related to the Arcana, any suggestion on the min/max HDR and LLDV settings with the Cinema Pro?
Thanks in Advance,
Denis


----------



## bortobro921

Formovie Fengmi C2. One white line on the left side of the screen. Heard that it could be line loop of matrix the contact keeps coming loose. HELP 🥺


----------



## MarviGito

bortobro921 said:


> Formovie Fengmi C2. One white line on the left side of the screen. Heard that it could be line loop of matrix the contact keeps coming loose. HELP 🥺
> View attachment 3369808


Have you tried Rebooting the projector?
Have you also reached out to @Formovie Official on here?


----------

